# Garage Days Revisited



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sunday 1/31
1:00pm
08046


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am there Bro, and bringing a friend. Where are you Issac?-j


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great time at Oz's... Lots of good cigars, great food, and lots of B.S. Cant wait till the next one...Thanks, Brian!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Give more notice next time! Id love to hang!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

keep me in mind for the next Herf GrtndpwrflOZ


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
I will try and pull a date together that will work if all want to attend.
Or 
Perhaps everyone should start posting up when is good.
The 2 gatherings I have had started at 1 on a Sat or Sun so lets go with that. So post up a date for Feb.

We have: 

2/6
2/7
2/13
2/14 (Probably not good for most of you guys)
2/20
2/21
2/27
2/28

I'm pretty open for anytime


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Let me see the next time my son is going to Grandma and Grandpa's house. I can drop him off in Barnegat and head over. I assume you are in south Jersey?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yes, South Jersey 08046 / exit 5 / Burlington County


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha sorry guys! Just saw this thread! I'm down! Valentine's day may be rough, but I might be free cuz i think she's workin lol. 

Just lemme know and I'll swing by Bri! Thanks again for the 5* hospitality bro! Seeya soon! Scott man, do it quick! lol! It's a blast!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Haha sorry guys! Just saw this thread! I'm down! Valentine's day may be rough, but I might be free cuz i think she's workin lol.
> 
> Just lemme know and I'll swing by Bri! Thanks again for the 5* hospitality bro! Seeya soon! Scott man, do it quick! lol! It's a blast!


What eyesack said "I might be free cuz i think she's workin lol." :rockon:

Valentine's day could be good for me.
Or Sun. 4/21 is good too if it works for everyone else.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Whatever you guys choose... I will be there.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

gotta get those smokes in before bike riding weather :smoke:

with another snow storm on the way how is the parking on the street ? looking like another 12-16"



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen,
> I will try and pull a date together that will work if all want to attend.
> Or
> Perhaps everyone should start posting up when is good.
> ...


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

eep: 


:cell: me next time. :bounce:


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmmm...subscribing to this thread to see what pans out  I know the 14th wouldn't work for me though! :ballchain:


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> Hmmm...subscribing to this thread to see what pans out  I know the 14th wouldn't work for me though! :ballchain:


I don't make it over here much so Joel, if you don't mind, you know where to get in touch with me.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

AD720 said:


> I don't make it over here much so Joel, if you don't mind, you know where to get in touch with me.


I'll keep you in the loop Andrew. FWIW, subscribing to the thread with instant or daily e-mail notification works like a charm. :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> I'll keep you in the loop Andrew. FWIW, subscribing to the thread with instant or daily e-mail notification works like a charm. :tu


Thanks Joel.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

HEY !!!!!
BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH

When do you guys want to do this?
Sunday Linda is not working so I think I should do something with her (nudge nudge wink wink) So the 14th isn't good for me right now. PErhaps that will change.

So what other days are good?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> HEY !!!!!
> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> When do you guys want to do this?
> ...


howabout next week bro? saturday good?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> howabout next week bro? saturday good?


 How about it Brian? Saturday is good for me +1.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> howabout next week bro? saturday good?


Not for me, got 2 things going on. :juggle:

*Sunday 2/21 anyone?*


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

variable said:


> Not for me, got 2 things going on. :juggle:
> 
> *Sunday 2/21 anyone?*
> or
> *Saturday 2/27?*


 I am down for either or BOTH! Lets get this going!!! :thumb:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yes !

Saturday 2/20 is Good (Linda is working)
Sunday 2/21 is Good also (Linda is going out to get "rubbed"=massage. I always tell her to ask for Brad Pitt)

So Gentlemen, let me know what is good for you.
Saturday or Sunday. 

It is a go


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Neither day works for me this coming weekend, but I'm always a pain in the a$$ when it comes to scheduling these things so please don't ever plan around me. I hope you all have fun and I hope to be able to make the next one.

Bri, thanks for opening your house to us!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I want to do all the things you do. 
You are always busy my Brother.

Wait, you're married and have kids don't you? That would explain it.
We're all coming to your house HAHAHAHAHA

Joel don't sweat it. I NEVER plan around you.....AND you are always welcome.
You'll make it one of these times.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah...my two little girls sure keep me busy. It just so happens today is my youngest's 4th birthday and we're throwing her a small party Sunday. Combine that with going to watch my two nephews wrestle HS Districts on Saturday and my weekend is shot!:juggle:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting you one of these times at Oz's, Joel As for this weekend, either Saturday, or Sunday is good for me. Post up all to give Brian an idea of the day. -john


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Will be otherwise occupied this weekend but count me in for the next one. I'd love to catch up Brian.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen...and I use thew term loosely.......
Do we still want to do this?
I am fine with whatever.
Which day and what time is pretty much what I'm looking for.

I'm also looking for 1 or 2 Johnny O's come to think of it.....haha


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen...and I use thew term loosely.......
> Do we still want to do this?
> I am fine with whatever.
> Which day and what time is pretty much what I'm looking for.
> ...


OK, I'd like to suggest Sun 2/21 at 1:00pm :banana:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I'm also looking for 1 or 2 Johnny O's come to think of it.....haha


 Hmmmmm.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

variable said:


> OK, I'd like to suggest Sun 2/21 at 1:00pm :banana:


Sunday Works for me, and .......................................who are you?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sunday Works for me, and .......................................who are you?


 Ha ha ha. I met Julian at an earlier herf we organized up at Don Francisco's in East brunswick... He is cool, and will blend in well. plus he rides a bike too! I am also in for Sunday I will give Issac a call too..-John


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian, clear out some P.M.'s-the box is full.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

box is [somewhat] cleared.
I had to delete all these old pm's I had about some split with some guy about "firecrackers" or somethin like that.

Is Sunday shaping up then?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> box is [somewhat] cleared.
> I had to delete all these old pm's I had about some split with some guy about "firecrackers" or somethin like that.
> 
> Is Sunday shaping up then?


 In for Sunday. I will get a hold of Iaasc, and it looks like Julian is coming.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sunday Works for me, and .......................................who are you?


Oh, if I only knew ound:

For now I'll go along with John on this.
(John, the check's in the mail :bounce

But, you can call me Julian.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

variable said:


> Oh, if I only knew ound:
> 
> For now I'll go along with John on this.
> (John, the check's in the mail :bounce
> ...


 Did I mess up? Do you know where you are going variable? P.M. me if you want to hitch a ride w/me to Oz's


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Did I mess up? Do you know where you are going variable? P.M. me if you want to hitch a ride w/me to Oz's


Hay John, it's all good! Talk to ya soon.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Roll call..........................
2/21 1pm 08046

Me


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

<====Tentative, depends on how much homework I can get done tonight! I should be good2go, possibly +1 with Chan(Andrew/BouncinTiga)


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Havanajohn, with variable riding shotgun!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

All is good


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Had a blast today guys! Thanks again Oz, for hosting us in your man-cave lol! I think I actually smoked 4 sticks today! Had to make up for lost time I suppose! lol! I'mma spark that PSP2 ASAP! =D


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

I also had a wonderful time today. Good seeing John and Isacc again. And , Brian, thank you for hosting us. Let's hope for better weather so we can also get a ride in along with the smokes!

Thanks,
Julian


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

variable said:


> I also had a wonderful time today. Good seeing John and Isacc again. And , Brian, thank you for hosting us. Let's hope for better weather so we can also get a ride in along with the smokes!
> 
> Thanks,
> Julian


Julian,
It was a pleasure meeting you. I hope my opinions were not "forced" upon you too much. I tend to get carried away.
I hope you are able to attend next time also, and thank you for the beer.

John and Isaac. always great sweeing the both of you. John thank you very much for the beer also. Nto to mention the tasty treats. You are even welcome in my home even if you come empty handed and I don;t say that to many people hahaha.

We smoked alot of cigars yesterday. It was a nice time, perhaps next time we shaln't talk of Politics and religion and racism.
Personally I think it was the Jewish Korean guys fault hahahahaha

Thanks for coming everyone.
John post up the pics you.......oh wait.....
"Hey", at least this time you took the camera out. talked about how the past 2 times we forgot to take pictures and at least this time we will. I thoughtr it was going to happen then I mentioned a timer and went to get my camera and that was the end of it.
I think we are making progress........

Till next time

B


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I had a great time yesterday, Oz! Thank you for putting up with all of us againlol. How about it? Good to see you Issac, Brian, and Julian again. Issac smoked 4 yesterday! We must be a bad influence on him lol. We will do it again!!! I will keep a lookout in the thread for date/time. once again, Thanks!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

March Dates

Saturday 3/6
Sunday 3/7
Saturday 3/13
Sunday 3/14
Sunday 3/21

Where's Joel to pick a date? haha


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> March Dates
> 
> Saturday 3/6
> Sunday 3/7
> ...


Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes

:beerchug:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

C'mon Joel... We want to work around your schedule. Let us know.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> ...


It's March. Are you married yet?
Andrew's in hahaha


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Oz... in +1 on whenever we do it again.- Joel, are you available this month? -John


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey John,
Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.
Get ahold of Joel and ask him if ANY weekend would be good this month. If he say no ask him what weekend NEXT month would be good. If he says he doesn't know ask for his wifes email hahahahaha.
Maybe he doesn't want to come.

Next

Food. Do we want to .........we'll wait til we conquor the whole Joel thing.
I'll put something together........and I use the word "I" very loosely.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Man...tough crowd! :r

Just a reminder: 


yourchoice said:


> ... I'm *always *a pain in the a$$ when it comes to scheduling these things so please don't ever plan around me.





GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Joel don't sweat it. I NEVER plan around you.....AND you are always welcome.


...but that being said, March...hmm...the only date *as of now *I can make from Oz's list is the 14th.

BUT! r) I have two things planned for March, that I don't know the exact date for yet so there's a chance I may not be able to do the 14th. But if it were that day, put me down as a "probably".

I should really consider changing my CUT to "PITA"

And, for the record, if I didn't want to come, I wouldn't have posted.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

You're too funny Joel.

Emergency "Choice" Herf at OZ's.

Joel tell us when hahaha
(You should feel loved right about now)

No biggie my Brother. Your name came up once and I mentioned how you were "good People" BUT that you are always busy (which is understandable).
So, the people that have interacted with you have said good things and they wanted to meet you. 

Joel night at OZ's hahahaha
It's going to be during the week. 
Not a problem, unless I have a SIxers game.

Now to get ahold of Rob (VicVitola) and Ronny (Bonggoy)


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> March Dates
> 
> Saturday 3/6
> Sunday 3/7
> ...


Hay Brian, I'm ready for some more cigars and lively conversation :fencing:

13th or 14th or 21st are looking good. I just hope the weather improves so I (and others) can ride there.

Julian


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Philly Cigar Club event coming up on March 20th as well. I'll probably be attending this:

Philly Cigar Club - Events

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to see what day you guys decide on...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

variable said:


> Hay Brian, I'm ready for some more cigars and lively conversation :fencing:
> 
> 13th or 14th or 21st are looking good. I just hope the weather improves so I (and others) can ride there.
> 
> Julian


Glad I didn't scare you away Julian.
As it gets closer I guess we'll come up with a date.
Pretty much whatever works for me.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Glad I didn't scare you away Julian.
> As it gets closer I guess we'll come up with a date.
> Pretty much whatever works for me.


 I can do the 14 also... You never know, maybe it will hit the 50 degree mark, and we can get out on the bikes too! I will tell Isaac anout the 14 too. Julian, are you following the thread?


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> I can do the 14 also... You never know, maybe it will hit the 50 degree mark, and we can get out on the bikes too! I will tell Isaac anout the 14 too. Julian, are you following the thread?


I like the way you think John :rockon:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sunday March 14 1:00pm
Cigars
Good conversation
Good People 
and Cigars

Hope all can make it.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sunday March 14 1:00pm
> Cigars
> Good conversation
> Good People
> ...


Awesome way to start my spring break, if I may say so myself  :rockon: 
Should we all chip in and order some pizza or somethin bro? :hungry:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Awesome way to start my spring break, if I may say so myself  :rockon:
> Should we all chip in and order some pizza or somethin bro? :hungry:


 I am down with whatever. Take out Chinese? Pizza? Mexican? How about a vist to the cigar shop?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I am down with whatever. Take out Chinese? Pizza? Mexican? How about a vist to the cigar shop?


ooo i could go for some chineeeeez! or pizza! or mexican! ahahaha man im just plain hungry now =(


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> ooo i could go for some chineeeeez! or pizza! or mexican! ahahaha man im just plain hungry now =(


I seem to remember you are an *A1* cook Isaac :whip:

Do I hear "Bacon hotdogs" mg:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

variable said:


> I seem to remember you are an *A1* cook Isaac :whip:
> 
> Do I hear "Bacon hotdogs" mg:


You might hear that... but it's not coming from me tonight bro! lolz! Been trying out a healthier diet. Stuff with whole grains/nuts/dried fruits aka trail mix, beef jerky, turkey sandwiches. lol I ate a BL -T last night though! :hungry:

lol I'll start bringing food over as soon as I can figure out how to successfully transport it in my go-kart of mine. I mean, I could probably slow down and stuff, but I usually forget mid-turn and next thing I know there's a big mess rofl.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

YES
Food !!!!!!!!
Linda and I were discussing this. 

What should we have? All suggestions are good. If you guys want we can go out or order stuff. We could have the usual or try something different. 

As John said, we can go out. I am VERY flexible. Whatever the masses want.

John, you mentioned cigar shop. The one by Isaac...Churchills? Mahogany in Philly? Any particular shop you have in mind? There is one close by but I don't like it at all and you cant smoke in it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Bri, there's one in Merchantville called Cigar Alley; they have good seating, plus tons of anejos/opuses. The guy there is nice as well and was admiring my Party PCE I was nubbing when I walked in lol. Only problem is he's only open till 2:00 in the afternoon on Sundays. Churchills is open till 6 or something, but only standing room.

I'm down with whateva, I know i wanna be outside/ open air garage if possible though! I have a pretty nice deck in the back yard we could hang out at, but not much food/tv. I guess we could always hire a stripper. LOL jk jk


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If it's nice out I'll open both garage doors and move the bikes outside.
We would have lots of indoor/outdoor room.
As for food. We'll have food. 
John and I were discussing it this morning.
I don't care what we do as long as food is involved.
I'll call a caterer. That would be slammin'.......maybe next time hahaa
Sushi all around.
I'd love it but I doubt anyone else eats it.

Perhaps some burgers on the grill...just throwin out some ideas.

everyone could bring something but that can be a hassle sometimes.

It's only Tuesday, we'll / I'll come up with something.

I like everything
Start posting up food ideas
Maybe things Linda & I can do that nobody thought of.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I love me some burgahz n dogs! Not hot dogs. I'm Korean. We eat real ting! XD hahaha! 

But yo, if you have a charcoal grill, I have a ton of high quality charcoal and some lighter fluid if you want it. It's been sitting in my garage since a year+ ago when I was living at my apartment. Neighbors called the Ass-ociation on me for using a grill on my balcony. I guess they didn't like the 8 foot flames =(. rofl!

I was lovin the finger food though last time lol man, I wish MY mom would buy me food like that! Hey, u guys lookin to adopt anytime soon? hahaha jk jk. Let us know though, I think we should all pitch in a little scratch if you're supplying food again. 

yooooo i just remembered, u got a chicken joint up the street... I'm a fried chicken fiend, I'm on that sh&t like bagels on lox! lol just one more idea... sry im freakin starving


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

We've got like 3 chicken joints.
and the grill is hardwired to the gas line but thanks.
I'm outta here. Time to go home.

Later 
B



eyesack said:


> I love me some burgahz n dogs! Not hot dogs. I'm Korean. We eat real ting! XD hahaha!
> 
> But yo, if you have a charcoal grill, I have a ton of high quality charcoal and some lighter fluid if you want it. It's been sitting in my garage since a year+ ago when I was living at my apartment. Neighbors called the Ass-ociation on me for using a grill on my balcony. I guess they didn't like the 8 foot flames =(. rofl!
> 
> ...


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sunday March 14 1:00pm
> Cigars
> Good conversation
> Good People
> ...


I am a bit better than 50/50 for making this. :behindsofa:

Bri do you mind if I post over at the @sylum (can't believe I have to do that to type it) to see if any of those guys want to come? Actually since I was sure you wouldn't mind I already did.:gossip::tongue:

WILL DAVE BE IN ATTENDANCE?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AD720 said:


> I am a bit better than 50/50 for making this. :behindsofa:
> 
> Bri do you mind if I post over at the @sylum (can't believe I have to do that to type it) to see if any of those guys want to come? Actually since I was sure you wouldn't mind I already did.:gossip:
> 
> WILL DAVE BE IN ATTENDANCE?


It's all good.
I haven't heard from Dave actually. I'll have to shoot him a PM.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's all good.
> I haven't heard from Dave actually. I'll have to shoot him a PM.


Excellent. Hoping my weekend will work out around this, looking forward to catching up.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking forward to Sunday, Brian... Sushi sounds good to me, Lots of Wasabi Sauce! We gotta figure something out soon. It looks like it may be raining, so no grilling. Anybody coming up with anything? Also Brian do you want more chocolate? -john


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hay guys:
What do you think of Pot Luck? (to eat, not smoke!)

How about everyone bring something, we should wind up with an interesting assortment of foods.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

AD720 said:


> I am a bit better than 50/50 for making this. :behindsofa:


Sorry guys, I am going to be out for this...

My March and April weekends are super jammed but I'll keep an eye out here.

Maybe we can get a (week)night at Mahogany? I'm still shooting for the the event next saturday too.

Have a blast!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Pot luck sounds like a good idea.
John, thank but no, you are too kind. 
We'll have the usual finger food also.

I hope we all have boats. We may need them.
Looking forward to another good time. PErhaps some pics this time haha


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

heeeey guys... I may not be able to come by or if I can I might not be able to stay too long this time; got a s-ton of homework... even on spring break... fking relentless these teachers are! I'll try to stop in for a quick puff tho, might be late. Sorry... had some family stuff go crappy tonight and couldn't get stuff done.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Sad to say, I don't think I will be able to make this one. Part (half) a tree fell in front of my house from the storm and it looks like I'll be sawing instead of smoking :banghead:

I hope those who can go have a fantastic time and we all get to do another one real soon!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, Lets just go with another day, I cannot get there either. Fasmily stuff was changed again today to a bad time for me. -john


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

variable said:


> Sad to say, I don't think I will be able to make this one. Part (half) a tree fell in front of my house from the storm and it looks like I'll be sawing instead of smoking :banghead:
> 
> I hope those who can go have a fantastic time and we all get to do another one real soon!


Holy crap Julian! I hope it didn't HIT your house! Glad you weren't hurt bro. Sorry this didn't work out fellas. =(


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Holy crap Julian! I hope it didn't HIT your house! Glad you weren't hurt bro. Sorry this didn't work out fellas. =(


Thanks *Isaac*, the family, house and I are ok.

But, I was looking on one side, went out and looked at the other side, got a whole tree down there :banghead::banghead::banghead:

Look like I will need to call a tree guy to cut, remove, replace. The half tree, I cut up and removed the parts.

Good luck the your HW Isaac!

John, hope everything is good with the family.

Brian, and everyone else, I'm sure the next time will be a lot better.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

All is well which is the most important thing. 
Guys it's all good. 
We'll get together soon.
Isaac, I'll be chillin in the garage if you want to get out and smoke a stick.
I've already smoked a Partagas Series 3 EL from 2006 and am working on a Hoyo De Monerrey
des dieux from 98.

We'll reschedule the Herf, anytime is good for me (as far as I know) so just post up what's good.

Gentlemen, have a good day. Julian Don't over exert yourself.

B


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> All is well which is the most important thing.
> Guys it's all good.
> We'll get together soon.
> Isaac, I'll be chillin in the garage if you want to get out and smoke a stick.
> ...


Sounds good bro, if it's cool, Andrew might come with me. LMK, I'll hit u up when i'm done hw and if you're still around, i got somethin for you to try


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Sounds good bro, if it's cool, Andrew might come with me. LMK, I'll hit u up when i'm done hw and if you're still around, i got somethin for you to try


The wonderer returns, Whats up Isaac???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's cool Isaac,
I think I'll be smokin for a while.
I'll also be in the garage probably till it's time to call it a day, or should I say night.

Either way it's all good. 

B


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So WTF guys lol we need to all get off our asses and herf it up soon! This weather's been great! Brian? John? Julius? Ringo? Peter? Paul? Mary? Mannie? Moe? Jack? 

I'm down for anything. Not working anymore, so I have too much free time and too many cigars that need to be smoked. 

And Raph lol sorry bout the long wait on the reply, been busy workin my butt off for school and things lol. How you been?


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Been thinking the same thing Isaac. 
Sorry to hear about the job, (I think?)

More of that tree (from March) fell off this week so it must be a sign :shock:

Busy this weekend, but let's do one soon. :rockon:

Julian


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Julian! Yeah man, that job didn't work out, I'll tell you guys when I see you about it lol. One of our trees fell down last night too! Didn't hit anything thank god, but yeah lol. I'm smoking the Gurkha Nepalese Warrior you gave me last herf. Gotta say, this is a solid cigar; I'm enjoying it a lot and it's a great change of pace for me. Thanks brotha! Hope to see you soon! I think maybe next weekend I might head to John's house, we'll let y'all know what's goin down closer to then.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

*ITS TIME*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tuesday night when oz gets home! Tonight we dine in cigartown!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Cigartown??? 
Can someone give me directions?

Tuesday? I think I can make this one....haha

What's the head count look like?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Cigartown???
> Can someone give me directions?
> 
> Tuesday? I think I can make this one....haha
> ...


lol cigartown = new joizey!
Head count looks like me, Dave and Justin, John, and whoever else wants in. Is ur garage cool bro?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Not a problem, but you already knew that.
What shall we have for dinner?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tobacco sammichez.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol j/k idk; i wonder if they've ever had a proper cheesesteak before?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a door cover charge?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> lol j/k idk; i wonder if they've ever had a proper cheesesteak before?


 Yo I want a Chesesteak, what up Iassc how you doing?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

For you, no. But for Justin and his "lady" friends, yes. LOL!!! Sorry I couldn't help myself ahahaha!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Yo I want a Chesesteak, what up Iassc how you doing?


Hey Jesse!! I'm doin great man, you West Coast boys know how to party!!! I just woke up from a nicotine coma lol holy crap I've never smoked that many cigars in one sitting before! Some day maybe I'll get some funds together and make a trip out west to see you guys!

How you been bro, long time no see!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If anyone is free.
Tonight there will be cigars'a'smokin.
I think a few of us.....Isaac, smelvis, his traveling compadre ....Is it Juicestain, myself and whoever else wants to have at it.
You can stay for 1 or 6....or until I politely throw you out my garage...haha j/k

All are welcomed

PM Isaac if you want in (Sorry Bro, I just offered you up)
I won't be at a pc for a couple hours.

B


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, tonight was fkin great guys! I say we make Dave and Justin Honorary Jersey Boys!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i just found this thread.... i really don't get out much outside of the cigar discussion forums lol.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol you post whore, jeeez! hahaha good to see ur finally postin shit!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> i just found this thread.... i really don't get out much outside of the cigar discussion forums lol.


It was great meeting you Andrew! :thumb:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> hey jesse!! I'm doin great man, you west coast boys know how to party!!! I just woke up from a nicotine coma lol holy crap i've never smoked that many cigars in one sitting before! Some day maybe i'll get some funds together and make a trip out west to see you guys!
> 
> How you been bro, long time no see!


 lightweight!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It was great meeting you Andrew! :thumb:


likewise! :ss


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hay guys, sorry I missed this last one. Hope something will be put together for this summer. Brian, Isaac, John?
Been real busy, but looking forward to a good smoke get together!

Julian


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> lightweight!


Pssshhhhhhh! :ballchain: you and ur damn jukebox... lol I was telling everyone how you always crack on me, "Hey Isaac, I remember when it was like pullin' teeth trying to get you to smoke 2 sticks in one day!" LOL! I'm gettin there! :whoo:

Julian, hell yeah man! We gotta do this again lol.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's that time of year again.

Ifyawanna
Post up a date that's good for you. I'm pretty much open to "whenever"

These things come together pretty easy.

Hope to see everyone REAL SOON


B


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

is it weird i was thinking about a herf in the shower last night?


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

Ive done 2 sticks in a day just a few times.... its not pretty.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in, depending on date!~


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Staten Island.......You're more than welcome. Not really that far. 
Exit 10 to exit 5 of the NJTP

I need guys to start posting up dates. I am assuming the regulars won't see this till tonight or in a couple days.
Except for Andrew of course.....wierd? I'm flattered that you were thinking of me in the shower BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....
No worries bro, I don't discriminate.....again bahahahahahaha

I am startin to get the itch for a local HERF myself. I talked to Havana John also about it. 

I'd really like to get something going this month. We'll have to see. Talk to Isaac if you get a chance and see what his schedule is like also.
Hopefully we can pull this off real soon.

B


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

lol, well i haven't enjoyed a cigar in over a week cuz i'm sick. my mind wanders in the bathroom. i usually get my best ideas in there.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Stevins said:


> Ive done 2 sticks in a day just a few times.... its not pretty.


Looks like someone needs to get their herf-cherry popped. uke:

LOL!

Also, not sure yet for me, it's usually best on Sundays, and also better if you guys post up dates and I'll probably swing by. 2 hours for a good smoke isn't much time away from my homework. (like I ever stay for just 2 hours!)
:grouphug: Go Team Jersey!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

oh yes, I'm pretty much free any sunday as well so just pick a date and I'm there (sooner we pick a date the better).


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

uhhhhhhhh let's see...........uhhhhhh, how'bout......


SUNDAY
Cigars and football ok for you guys?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> uhhhhhhhh let's see...........uhhhhhh, how'bout......
> 
> SUNDAY
> Cigars and football ok for you guys?


good to go


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I might show, not sure yet. BTW, the red box got the green flag!  Brian, did you get that newsletter about f-1 stuff?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Have fun! Unfortunately I won't bebable to make it, I'll be at Battleview picking apples and pumpkins tomorrow.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am in for. Tomorrows Herf. A big thanks to Brian and Linda for putting up with us again.-John.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Good seeing everyone again today! Looks like fun was had by all :rotfl:


Let's keep our fingers crossed for next weeks ride.

Brian, thanks for the hospitality!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it was good seeing everyone again. Thanks again to Brian, and Linda for the good time and eats. Looking forward to the ride to Famous next week. Thanks to all! -john

P.S. good luck tomorrow Julian!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry I missed you guys, need to get my edjumukayshun so I can afford expensive hobbies haha. Catch everyone later!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian sorry I couldnt make it brother but with a sinus infection Im sure you didnt want me there!!!!! LOL Im def in for the next one brother just keep me posted and I will be sure to keep an eye on this thread!!!! 

PS. Thanks for playing host bro!!!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks again Brian, had a great time! And it was good seeing everyone else again


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I wont miss the next one thats for sure!!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Brian... We are Herfing on Sunday @ 1:00!!! Hope all the usual guys can make it. -john


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Like I just PM'd John, F*CK YEAH! I'MMA FINALLY GTFO MY HOUSE AND COME PARTY WITH Y'ALL! WOOHOOO! I'm so stoked, I have smoked maybe 3 cigars in the past month maybe more.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

My first Herf at the Garage and Im just as stoked as eyesack!!!!! Looking forward to it and cant wait to meet everyone!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Me too Robert! Lookin' forward to meeting you man!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

BTW, Sorry guys, I can't bring anything this time. I've got less than $2 to my name


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> BTW, Sorry guys, I can't bring anything this time. I've got less than $2 to my name


Just bring your A$$ there oke:

Looking forward to seeing you all again on Sunday!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> BTW, Sorry guys, I can't bring anything this time. I've got less than $2 to my name


Dont worry Bro, you will be well taken care of...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Eye, there are certain rules I like to maintain in "The Garage"
One being "You are not esxpected......." The fact that you guys put up with me is good enough. As Julian & John stated. Just showing up is good enough.
I have the heat ready to go and as always It's a "Whatever" Herf.
I am looking forward to seeing the usuals and hopefully a few new guys.
The only problem I ever see arising is a lack of seating but I know we would be able to fix that problem if need be.

Sunday will be the closest thing to a Birthday Herf for the 17th is my 47th.
MAN! I'm gettin' old.
Maybe I'll bake a cake hahahaha (Sugar free of course John 

TIll Sunday

B


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I wish I were there with you guy's, I am glad Justin and I got to experience the garage, food is very very good as well as the company and I still love your custom chopper dude that kicks ass.

Have fun and smack my grandson for me LOL


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Brian if there is room I can bring 2 of my fold up camping recliners and a 1 fold up camping chair. Let me know what ya think brother. Im looking forward to meeting everyone!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Bro,
We have never ran outta chairs. I just always say that "just in case" people show up. Usually there are about 6 of us. But as I always say....All are welcomed......until I twell ya to "GET THE HELL OUT" haha.
So if you want to, no problem. If not don't sweat it. 
Thanks for the offer. 

See you Sunday.

B


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Smelvis, 
Thanks for the kind words. I was glad you came by.
and as always you are always welcomed.


B


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Eye, there are certain rules I like to maintain in "The Garage"
> One being "You are not esxpected......." The fact that you guys put up with me is good enough. As Julian & John stated. Just showing up is good enough.
> I have the heat ready to go and as always It's a "Whatever" Herf.
> I am looking forward to seeing the usuals and hopefully a few new guys.
> ...


That may be a bit early for me gotta check with GF what town are you in shoot me the addy


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure if I'll be able to make it but if I can I'll probably be a late.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Late is OK Andrew....as you already know.
Hopefully you'll be able to get out and have a smoke with us.

B


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian....PM sent to ya'! mg::faint2:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

:bump:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Shit, Bri; you're gettin' old! LOL!  jk jk


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

what's going on Eye?
You going to be able to stop by?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian, thanks for being such a great host, and it was great meeting everybody! I hope to be able to make it more often.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Another great herf at Oz's house... In attendance were Oz, eyesack, variable yourchoice, AJ Fernandez Fan, bouncingtiga, and havanajohn. Excellent food and snacks were put out by Linda, Brians wife, and burgers were provided by Julian. in addition there was some great Bourbon, and custom rolled cigars were enjoyed too. A super time, and some fine cigars were enjoyed by all! Thanks Brian!!! A few pics :


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

+1 for our photo historian, John! Great meeting all the newcomers and seeing familiar faces! Thanks so much again, Brian for having us and for your 5* hospitality!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time and the weather was great, I really hope to meet you all soon, sorry I had to decline the invite.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The pics are GREAT John, Thanks
I had a GREAT time, Thank you EVERYONE for coming. Hopefully we added a new guy to the "Usual suspects".....ROB. He seems like the kind of guy who will fit right into our elite group hahahahaha...I said elite......hahahaha
It was really nice to see everyone again.

Rob, Glad you could make it to the Garage hopefully you'll make alot more.
You, like everyone there today are ALWAYS welcome.

And how about that guy Joel making a cameo. I feel........."special" haha.

A real nice time.
Thanks 


B


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> The pics are GREAT John, Thanks
> I had a GREAT time, Thank you EVERYONE for coming. Hopefully we added a new guy to the "Usual suspects".....ROB. He seems like the kind of guy who will fit right into our elite group hahahahaha...I said elite......hahahaha
> It was really nice to see everyone again.
> 
> ...


You said elite Brian, I don't know if I can Herf with you anymore. LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

This was another splendid Garage Day Revisited!

I was good smoking with the the regulars and meeting Rob and Joel ! 
Glad you could make it this time Isaac. 
Sorry I missed Andrew, wanted to get the bike home before dark (deer fear).

Now this is what smoking cigars is all about.
Thanks again Oz and Mrs. Oz for being the perfect hosts!

Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it in about 2 weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it in about 2 weeks. 

Remember its the Holts trip in approx. 2 weeks!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Holt's Black Mahagany Friday
Sounda like a "1st Annual" kinda thing.
Another GREAT Herf idea from Havana John. 
Maybe a few more wil get in on the Turkey day after herf.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> The pics are GREAT John, Thanks
> I had a GREAT time, Thank you EVERYONE for coming. Hopefully we added a new guy to the "Usual suspects".....ROB. He seems like the kind of guy who will fit right into our elite group hahahahaha...I said elite......hahahaha
> It was really nice to see everyone again.
> 
> ...


Brian I appreciate the kind words brother. I had a blast my friend and will be looking forward to alot more great times at the Garage. It was nice to meet everyone today and appreciate all the GREAT smokes!!!!!

Big THANKS to Brian for the generous selection of smokes and Linda for all the Hor d'voeuvres and the AWESOME pulled pork!!!!! I enjoyed that. Thanks for making the new guy feel right at home and I promise not to tell anyone I waxed your box!!!! LMAO

John I was glad to see ya could make it and are feeling better. It was nice to finally get to meet ya brother. Thank You for the smoke I appreciate it. Cant wait for the Black Friday herf that was a great idea and Im really looking forward to it!!!!! Thank You sir!!!

Joel I will call it an HONOR to get to meet ya soon soon brother..LOL I appreciate the tip on the different regions of scotch. Thank You for the smokes my friend and hope to herf again soon.

Issac glad to see you could make it and it was a pleasure to meet you sir. I appreciate the smokes brother. All the stories were great man and enjoyed them. Hope we get to herf again soon bro....til then PEACE!!!!!

Julian glad you made it home deer free brother!!!! It was nice to meet you and appreciate the burgers. I had a strange feeling in the Mc Donalds that you were heading to Brians. I guess the Motorcycles gave it away. I Thank You sir for the smoke I appreciate it!!!!

Andrew even though it was brief Im glad I got to meet you. I knew you were a cool dude when John was hoping you would show up. Hey better late than never. Hope we get to herf again soon!!!

Once again THANK YOU Brian & Linda for having me over to your home. I really enjoyed my time. I would encourage all the BOTL who are looking for a GREAT herf to mark your calendar for the next Garage Days Revisited!!! And if you miss it well......Sucks for you!!!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Had a great time again at the ole garage herf. Great seeing the usual faces and meeting Rob and Joel. Sorry I missed ya Julian! I had some things to do earlier and those deer can be pesky so I'm glad you made it back safe. 

Hope to see everyone at the holts/mahogany herf!!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it in about 2 weeks.
> 
> Remember its the Holts trip in approx. 2 weeks!!!


Right, now that's what I'm talking about oke:


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Had another cheerleading competition today. After my daughter cheered, and had the first session award ceremony, my wife asked, are you going straight home, or going out like last week?

I could have cried! :ss


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha does this mean she put some slack on the leash?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

eyesack said:


> Haha does this mean she put some slack on the leash?


Lol. The leash isn't her, more just the shear amount of stuff that is always going on. Inevitably, when you're one of five kids (me) and have nine nieces and nephews in addition to my two kids (who are all local)...there's a lot of **** on the schedule. :r And that doesn't count my handful of closest friends who all have at least two kids. :frusty:

Funny...I was able to miss a kid's party today because of the competition. Not sure which would have been the lesser of two evils.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*CHRISTMAS HERF!!! The Garage days group will be getting together on Sunday December 19th. @ 1:00p.m. *I talked with Brian last night, and he said lets do it! So far it is Brian and I. Post up. This is the last Herf in 2010!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

John and Brian I am *DEF *in for this one!!!!!!! Just give me a time and I'm there!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry Robert... I fixed that in the orig post. it is at the usual time 1:00 p.m.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If it's an open invite I would like to come down for the herf.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> *CHRISTMAS HERF!!! The Garage days group will be getting together on Sunday December 19th. @ 1:00p.m. *I talked with Brian last night, and he said lets do it! So far it is Brian and I. Post up. This is the last Herf in 2010!!!


I should be down! I also see, John, that you're goin for a bundle of shorts from Johnny eh? Me too lol!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd love to make it guys, but I'll either be on my way, or just home from (hopefully warm and sunny) Florida. Have fun!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds good to me!

Brian, the usual bad stuff for you? Or would you like something different?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If it's an open invite I would like to come down for the herf.


Ray its open brother so come on down I would love to meet ya brother!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be there! eagles giants at 1pm!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

yourchoice said:


> I'd love to make it guys, but I'll either be on my way, or just home from (hopefully warm and sunny) Florida. Have fun!


Bring some of that Florida sunshine and heat back with ya!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> I'll be there! eagles giants at 1pm!


*YES!!! *You know Brian will def have that game on!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I should be down! I also see, John, that you're goin for a bundle of shorts from Johnny eh? Me too lol!


Yeah LOL gotta do something...


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Cant wait to see everyone again!!!!!! Brian is an AWESOME host so don't hesitate to come on over fellow BOTL!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

How about this??? Everyone bring one cigar rolled up in a baggie... We will put all of them in a "hat", and everyone will reach in, and randomly pick a "gift" to smoke at the Herf. Sound like something we would have fun doing?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds great! We need to set criteria though. How's this?
Budget = around $10/stick give or take 2 bucks. 
Origin = Not CC (some may not have any yet)
Size = No larger than a toro but nothing smaller than a robusto

Anything else is fair game!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Cant wait to see everyone again!!!!!! Brian is an AWESOME host so don't hesitate to come on over fellow BOTL!!!!!


Is not  Hell he kicked us out, we were only there like 6 hours or so, LOL God I wish I was there with you guy's. Have fun ya all!! :fencing:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Is not  Hell he kicked us out, we were only there like 6 hours or so, LOL God I wish I was there with you guy's. Have fun ya all!! :fencing:


Me too, Gramps, me too!  Soon tho! :drinking:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i'm in for this cigar gift game


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm in for the cigar grab bag, what else can I bring with me.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I invited preston to the herf, hopefully he'll post in here or something


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I'm in for the cigar grab bag, what else can I bring with me.


Bring whatever else you want man, unless Brian makes any requests for food or whatnot, which I think we should all chip in on.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Bring whatever else you want man, unless Brian makes any requests for food or whatnot, which I think we should all chip in on.


P.M. sent to Rock31


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> How about this??? Everyone bring one cigar rolled up in a baggie... We will put all of them in a "hat", and everyone will reach in, and randomly pick a "gift" to smoke at the Herf. Sound like something we would have fun doing?


Sounds good John but Im gonna wrap mine in Christmas paper!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys I think I can make this if it's alright if I crash?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Hey guys I think I can make this if it's alright if I crash?


Crash???? Care to explain this?????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Crash the herf I believe


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Crash the herf I believe


Brian is the best host ever but if he thinks he is sleeping over he better bring a tent cause there is a park down the road with his name all over it!!!! LOL I could only hope a ton of guys show up cause Brians herfs are funking awesome!!!!!!

Jazzmunkee Im just breaking your balls!!! I hope you can make it!!!!!

PS. The Eagles / Giants game should be real good if we can get some North Jersey guys down in Eagles Country!!! Im a Jets Fan so I could care less but hey a herf with Eagles and Giants fans should be PRICELESS!!!!!

Do yourself a favor and come down to Brians its a blast fellas!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Crash???? Care to explain this?????


I wouldn't dream of making you put up with my snoring. I didn't mean crash all night, just crash the herf. It sounds great. Count me in.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in. I hear you'll have folding chairs there. So I'm diffidently in.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> I wouldn't dream of making you put up with my snoring. I didn't mean crash all night, just crash the herf. It sounds great. Count me in.


Glad to hear your in brother!!! I was just busting your chops....Its all good!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

baderjkbr said:


> I'm in. I hear you'll have folding chairs there. So I'm diffidently in.


you get first pick this time LMAO.. after Brian gets his comfy chair of course.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Birds vs. G-Men Sunday 1pm so I hope we get some Giants Fans down here for a Rip Roaring Good Time!!!!! Mr. and Mrs OZ are AWESOME hosts!!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Birds vs. G-Men Sunday 1pm so I hope we get some Giants Fans down here for a Rip Roaring Good Time!!!!! Mr. and Mrs OZ are AWESOME hosts!!!!!


Am I the only Giants fan? Oh man, I hope not!!!! :mullet:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Am I the only Giants fan? Oh man, I hope not!!!! :mullet:


You are not alone. I too am a Giants Fan.


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> You are not alone. I too am a Giants Fan.


OK Thank god. :hug:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Jazzmunkee said:


> OK Thank god. :hug:


Im a Jets Fan so Im neutral in this one fellas!!!!!!:yo: KP I grew up in Spotswood brother so its all good!!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> :yo: KP I grew up in Spotswood brother so its all good!!!!!


Holy crap!! I bet we know some of the same people. It's a small world. We have a lot to talk about Sunday. :bounce:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

:bump::bump::bump: for a really fun and exciting herf!!!!! Philly vs. NY at 1pm should be a good game with lots of smack being thrown around!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ready to go! 80 minute drive for me  means I get to smoke in the car!!

Looking forward to meeting everyone, go easy on the newb.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm coming with 2 guy who aren't on the board! We're goin to Holt's tomorrow before the herf to pick up some things if anyone wants something. What time's this things start btw? lol

856-397-6002 text me if you want me to grab you something


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the 'regulars', plus some new faces. Dont forget to bring a cigar for the "grab bag" gift exchange. Brian, save me my favorite seat! -John


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meting everybody. See you tomorrow.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hay guys, sorry to say I won't be able to make it there today 
Have to do something with my son, so I wish you all the best and hope you have a wonderful time.

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

The "Garage Days" Group met today at OZ's house... What a turnout! We had 10 smokers in attendance. I hope I don't forget anybody-Brian, Joe, jazzmunkee, John, Issac, Ray, (all the way from Statin island), Andrew, Robert, Brad, and myself.
We had on hand great Kenyan Coffee, shrimp, real 'Tomato Pie', chocolates, 'Manly Meatballs", cinnamon Babka, an assortment of craft brewed ales (I think), water, soda, chips, pizza rolls, and more! 
We had the Eagles/Giants game on the T.V., with lots of cheering, and groaning (Giants fans) lol.
Oh! How can I forget the Christmas Cigar "Grab Bag" for all. Lots of gifting of all types of cigars amongst all the Brothers, and just a load of FUN!
*And you have to check out the pic of Issac's slippers!!! LOL!
*The pics look hazy, because of the clouds of great cigar smoke. The Christmas "Garage Days" Herf was a resounding success! Thanks to Brian, and all the Brothers that came, and for all the great food/drinks/and cigars they brought!
Merry Christmas, To all !!! -John


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a great time, thanks for the invite and smokes everyone, I had a wonderful time. Look forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Another GREAT herf Thank You Brian for the hospitality brother!!!! It was nice to see the crew and it was nice to see some new faces. Ray (Rock31) & K.P. (Jazzmunkee) glad to see you could make it and it was nice to get to meet you. Here are some pictures from today's herf........










L to R Brian (GrtandpwrfulOZ) , John (HavanaJohn) and Brad










L to R Issac (eyesack) , John , & Joe (Baderjkbr)










L to R Andrew (bouncintiga) , Ray (Rock31) , Issac (eyesack) , John , Joe (Baderjkbr) & K.P. (Jazzmunkee)










Robert (A.J. Fernandez Fan)










HEAT!!!! LOL










Smoke










Smoke










and more smoke!!!










L to R Andrew (bouncintiga) , Ray (Rock31) , Issac (eyesack) , John & Joe (Baderjkbr)










L to R Joe (Baderjkbr) & K.P. (Jazzmunkee)










L to R Brian (GrtandpwrfulOZ) , John (Havanajohn) & Brad










L to R John (Havanajohn) & Brad










L to R Issac (eyesack) & K.P. (Jazzmunkee)

Had a great time today Fellas and a BIG Thank You to our Host Brian!!!!!! Boy the "Garage Crew" was 10 strong today I like that!!!!! Merry Christmas Guys!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for letting me enjoy the first half of the Giants game (the second half-not so much) lol. It was a great time, and great meeting you all. Thanks also for the manly meatballs and great smokes too. Hopefully we can do it again soon.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Great turnout and it looks like a great time! And you got to watch a great football game, too (at least, IMHO ). As always, I wish I was able to make it.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

what a great time and great pics!


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Had a blast today!!! I am just recently returning from a 6 month hiatus and was on the fence after being out last night til 3am but after thinking it over I couldn't think of anything better to do besides smoke cigars with a few old friends and meet a bunch of new ones not to mention watching one of the best football games I have ever seen. Special thanks to Brian for the hospitality, as well as everyone else that made the trip!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Another GREAT herf Thank You Brian for the hospitality brother!!!! It was nice to see the crew and it was nice to see some new faces. Ray (Rock31) & K.P. (Jazzmunkee) glad to see you could make it and it was nice to get to meet you. Here are some pictures from today's herf........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brad aka Ferks012!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad the coffee turned out good, great pictures!! And those manly meatballs were awesome...do you do parties lol?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME PICS!!!!
I love it. I had a GREAT time. 
Thanks everyone for making it and it DID feel like a holiday herf. 
Next time perhaps I'll remember everyone is coming and be prepared (have Linda whip up a bunch of food) although we seemed to end up with all kinds of munchies. Meatballs, shrimp, cinnamon bread (good stuff) chocolates....

I should have taken pictures last night of me alone in my garage.
I cooked about 10 more of those meatballs with the bread, and ate the whole top layer of chocolates. I was in my glory.

Thanks guys. 
Looking forward to the First Garage Herf of the new year.

I had a bundle of smokes at the end too. 8 in total and I smoked one.
So I received 9 cigars yesterday. You guys truely are a great bunch and I am proud to know you all.
I truely appreciate the generosity. It is not forgotten.

Thanks again


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lmao thanks for showing everyone my slippers John! I had such an awesome time with y'all yesterday guys! I'm in the same boat as you, Bri; I think I've got enough smokes in my traveldor alone now to last me a few weeks! Great group of guys and I now have a few new favorite cigars! Postin pics in a bit.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Lmao thanks for showing everyone my slippers John! I had such an awesome time with y'all yesterday guys! I'm in the same boat as you, Bri; I think I've got enough smokes in my traveldor alone now to last me a few weeks! Great group of guys and I now have a few new favorite cigars! Postin pics in a bit.


Edit:




































^ The nub of a 99 Hoyo Du Prince. I hated it, obviously!  lol!

Filled up the stinky with ashes, nubs, and shrimp tales???









Haha I had such a great time guys, thank you Brian for having us over again!! Thank you brothers for all of the sticks, and everyone have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

eyesack said:


>


Hey, how come this picture looks like I am crying? Oh because I was after that horrible Giants performance. hahahaha


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Hey, how come this picture looks like I am crying? Oh because I was after that horrible Giants performance. hahahaha


Lmao! Either that or it was tears of joy from the awesome sticks we were smokin! :bounce:

Aaaaand the Eagles won! LOL!:first:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pics guys! It was a super Holiday Herf 2010.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

This truly was an AWESOME herf and Thank You to all the guys who made it that way!!!!!! Looking forward to many more in the year to come!!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS to all the GARAGE CREW and everyone else.
I hope to see you all real soon


OZ


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy Holidays to you as well brother!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Happy Holidays Oz and the rest of the crew.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to all my Garage Days Brothers.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope everyone had a merry christmas, and I'm lookin forward to the new year


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Happy New Year Garage Rats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I got a phone call from Havanajohn......I will be at the next one. My wife and I are safely ensconsed in Philly and I am looking forward to sparking up with my new local B/SOLT's


:juggle:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,


....I'm jones'n for a Herf. 


I have just run into Truck problems. I need to replace my axle on my truck and I ran into a slipping ball joint (can't get the crown nut off) so my garage may be tied up. I want to hopefully get this remedied Saturday but do not know if I will be able to......Any Mechanics out there?

News to follow.
and I hope everyone is well and ready for some snow. 


Good day Gentlemen


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I got a phone call from Havanajohn......I will be at the next one. My wife and I are safely ensconsed in Philly and I am looking forward to sparking up with my new local B/SOLT's
> 
> :juggle:


Nice! I was gonna call you bro, maybe this week we can hit up Holt's; I've just been sick as shit and broke lately :\

Bri, we could always hit a B&M if your garage is tied up. I'd give you a hand if I knew wtf to do with ur truck lol. Just had new tires mounted/balanced and my subframe eccentric bolts replaced on my miata; feels like a brand fkin new car! :rockon:

Lemme know! I'll tell my friend Andrew; either the Chinese one or the guy who just got back from Japan that came over when Smelvis was here can probably help you out.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> ....I'm jones'n for a Herf.
> 
> ...


I have a big hammer...LOL


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I have a big hammer...LOL


Hahaha! Thanks John, but I didn't need to know that about you, and I'm not sure about how that'll help Brian out; you're both married for God's sake! LOL! ound:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys maybe we can get together and watch the Eagles game this weekend....................OH WAIT NEVERMIND! hahahaha I had to do it.

Anyway- let me know if anyone meets up at a B&M soon or something. Depending on the day I'd love to get in trouble for spending money.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Hey guys maybe we can get together and watch the Eagles game this weekend....................OH WAIT NEVERMIND! hahahaha I had to do it.
> 
> Anyway- let me know if anyone meets up at a B&M soon or something. Depending on the day I'd love to get in trouble for spending money.


Excellent KP!!! I wish I had thought of that. The Giants would have beaten the Packers with no problem.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

That would be cool........:banana:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok keep me posted guys cause Im down for a "Smoke the funkin New Year Herf". Brian I can help with muscle but not with the brain on the truck!!!! Hope the crew had a good New Year and looking forward to adding some new Puffers to the crew in 2011!!!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would come and store the chopper if you need more room, Just for you Brian


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> I would come and store the chopper if you need more room, Just for you Brian


Dave, can ya come and get this piece of chit scooter outta the way PLEASE
Thanks Bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Dave, can ya come and get this piece of chit scooter outta the way PLEASE
> Thanks Bro.


On my way brother, :woohoo:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME time today my Brothers.
Thanks for coming by. 
John, you were over the top today with your generosity.
I am glad you made it and hope your truck isn't bad.
Tony, great meeting you and you're going to have to make another Garage days Herf ......so you can get your cutter back, you forgot it. If it is needed sooner, I can always meet up with you. I am in Philly often.
Don't worry, It's safe here.

Hope to see all of you soon

John, your cigars were all top notch. and to freely give them out....WOW
Rob, YOU'RE THE MAN! Thanks for the tasty danishes.
Joe, The Brownies are AWESOME, it's the first thing my Grandson saw and 
ate when he got home.
Isaac, Your presents is always wanted here, as is you
Andrew, Thanks for coming by, and thank you for the Fried Chicken.
it went over well, only one piece left.
Tony, you seem to fit into this bunch just fine. Hopefully you'll make more 
Herfs.

and last but by far NEVER least

Julian, We kinda clashed at first but you my friend are a great guy and ALWAYS welcomed in my home (specially if you bring cheeseburgers) just kidding. You are always a welcomed guest in my home as is all of you.
So far the guys we've had at the Garage have all been top notch...even you Rob hahaha....

I'm not good at this kinda stuff, but truely gentlemen. You all make me a better person.

Thank you all for your friendship
OK, enough of the heartfelt stuff......NOW speaking of Heartfelt, who's got beads they an part with Damn It?!

See you guys soon.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> AWESOME time today my Brothers.
> Thanks for coming by.
> John, you were over the top today with your generosity.
> I am glad you made it and hope your truck isn't bad.
> ...


Amen to all that man! Thanks so much for hosting us again, and thank your lovely wife, Linda, for the finger foodz!










Guys, if y'all like chicken... We should go to Crown-Fried some day... A bunch of white dudes and Andrew (yeah, I'm white lol!) rollin' deep in Camden? YEAH!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad you guys had fun!

No love for the New Yorker, I'm not even a Jets fan


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian I keep telling everyone Im full of class and who cares if its all low!!!! LOL Thank You for having me over and a special Thank you for the sticks today I appreciate it!!!! There is not a better place to spend some time with a great bunch of guys then the garage brother!!!! Hope we do it again soon and I will call you one way or the other about next Sunday.

John I was so disappointed to hear your truck broke down and you couldn't make it. Thank God your family came and bailed you out. Thank You Sir for a taste of some very nice sticks. My cc knowledge grows that much more everytime I get to hang with you and Brian. Thank You

Tony it was nice to get to meet you brother even though you were in the Navy!!!! LOL JK. Hope you enjoyed your time in the garage and hope you enjoy the Ashton VSG Enchantment its a tasty little treat. Let me know how you liked it brother. Hope to see you again soon brother!!!!

Julian I appreciate the 3000 brother I have been trying to get my hands on some and it was very tasty. Thanks for the chicken sandwich as well. I still cant get over the price on them 3000's. Thats an excellent work cigar for sure.

Isaac glad to hear you are feeling better brother. Its always nice to hang brother and you my friend make the party!!!!! If something goes down keep me in mind brother and I appreciate that.

Andrew it was nice to see you again brother. Thank You for the fried chicken my friend. Hope we can get together again soon.

Joe glad to see you could make it brother. Thank the wife for the homemade brownies we really appreciate it.

Thank you everyone for making this herf what it is...........ENJOYABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Glad you guys had fun!
> 
> No love for the New Yorker, I'm not even a Jets fan


Ray we would of loved to have you there but I know I was called last minute so I think it was put together at the last minute. Hey Im a Jets fan so there was love for the New Yorkers today!!!!! Hopefully the next one there will be some notice and we get to see you there!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I know brother 

I was smoked out from Mass trip anyway.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Brian I keep telling everyone Im full of class and who cares if its all low!!!! LOL Thank You for having me over and a special Thank you for the sticks today I appreciate it!!!! There is not a better place to spend some time with a great bunch of guys then the garage brother!!!! Hope we do it again soon and I will call you one way or the other about next Sunday.
> 
> John I was so disappointed to hear your truck broke down and you couldn't make it. Thank God your family came and bailed you out. Thank You Sir for a taste of some very nice sticks. My cc knowledge grows that much more everytime I get to hang with you and Brian. Thank You
> 
> ...


You too, bro! Always fun hearing your rowdy-ass yell at the TV! LOL!  Just know though, the day will come when an opportunity to bomb a noob falls on your lap, and we fully expect you to seize it! lol! Trust me, it's fkin fun!  I'll let you know probably in a month or so, depending on how many days I get on the schedule @ work. I can also PM you a good way that I used to use to procure the un-procurables when I worried about my standing with public work.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It was great to get together again guys. What a welcome! Where do I start? Brian , I cannoy say enough about you and Linda. You put up with us, provide finger food, good coffee, and in general are super hosts. The food!!! Danish, cheesburgers, brownies,two kinds of chicken, the drinks, everything was wonderful. My thanks to all the good BOTL that make "Garage Days" what it is... FUN! I think we will for sure be getting together for Daytona in 4 (I think) weeks. And it was good to welcome a new face Tony aka 5point0. Thanks agein everyone!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> It was great to get together again guys. What a welcome! Where do I start? Brian , I cannoy say enough about you and Linda. You put up with us, provide finger food, good coffee, and in general are super hosts. The food!!! Danish, cheesburgers, brownies,two kinds of chicken, the drinks, everything was wonderful. My thanks to all the good BOTL that make "Garage Days" what it is... FUN! I think we will for sure be getting together for Daytona in 4 (I think) weeks. And it was good to welcome a new face Tony aka 5point0. Thanks agein everyone!


Had a blast, great hosts, great people, great sticks, great food.....and I did not get lost on my first venture into New Jersey 

I look forward to the Daytona 500......


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Had a blast guys. It's nice to hang out with the guys once and a while. I always have a blast. Brian thanks for opening your home to us. Remember its not a sin my son. Thanks for all the stinks guys.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> John, your cigars were all top notch. and to freely give them out....WOW
> Rob, YOU'RE THE MAN! Thanks for the tasty danishes.
> Joe, The Brownies are AWESOME, it's the first thing my Grandson saw and
> ate when he got home.
> ...


I don't know about the Clash, but yesterday we did Rock The Casbah! Sorry I had to leave early but London's Calling and on the way home I Fought The Law, but the law won! :clock:

Anyway, *Thanks Brian!!* Again you and Linda were wonderful hosts and brought together a fine group of herfers!

I had a fantastic time and I'd like to thank everyone for joining together to make these events the wonderful time this has become.

John, good luck with the truck, I'll speak to you soon to see how you made 
out with it. Sure glad you made it to this one.

Till next time,
Julian


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Truck repair update... Truck is done, I picked it up this afternoon. Now the bad news. Towing 179.00, dist. cap 50.98, rotor 21.98, coil 90.11 diagnosis and labor 148.00--total 538.09. Ouch! But I am back on the road again.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Truck repair update... Truck is done, I picked it up this afternoon. Now the bad news. Towing 179.00, dist. cap 50.98, rotor 21.98, coil 90.11 diagnosis and labor 148.00--total 538.09. Ouch! But I am back on the road again.


John, glad to you are back on the road.......:cowboyic9:a


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Alright, I forgot someone?
Who brought the cheese danish?

Yummmm.....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Alright, I forgot someone?
> Who brought the cheese danish?
> 
> Yummmm.....


That was me Brian.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I brought teh chicken, too lolz


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Isaac or John you guys gotta hit me up when these things are going down lol... With this shitty weather I'm always always looking to hang with some friends and puff away in a warm place!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Word! Sorry bout that man, next time we'll hit you up! Keep an eye on this thread tho man!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting this picture.....Julian was there but left before I took the pic


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey! I thought I saw a couple of those guys on a flyer in the Post Office. lol


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL, sorry i'm late to post, haven't been on puff in a couple days.

HUGE thank you's to Brian for hosting and tasty looking monte 2 and John with the unbelievable generosity with sticks i've never had and some of which I've never seen in person

what comes around goes around....hmmmm need to find something.....

anyway, great seeing all the other regulars and meeting Tony as well! Lets get together soon guys! Until then, take care. 

ps. Isaac is right, we NEED some crown fried chicken lol, maybe next time we'll trek to one in camden first before we come up.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Silly but I actually looked up the price of tickets to Brian's house, I didn't even need a zip code just typed Brian's garage and up came the six figure price.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

bouncintiga said:


> ps. Isaac is right, we NEED some crown fried chicken lol, maybe next time we'll trek to one in camden first before we come up.


Andrew my brother. Fear not.
I spoke to my people and they now have a Crown Fried Chicken 9 minutes from the Garage. 3.3 miles.

Anytime you guys want Chicken......WE BE ON IT

This weekend how about some FOOTBALL and SEEGARS?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Andrew my brother. Fear not.
> I spoke to my people and they now have a Crown Fried Chicken 9 minutes from the Garage. 3.3 miles.
> 
> Anytime you guys want Chicken......WE BE ON IT
> ...


 I think I will be stopping by for a smoke, food, some conversation, and a JETS WIN!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Anytime you guys want Chicken......WE BE ON IT
> 
> This weekend how about some FOOTBALL and SEEGARS?


I want the whole soul food meal!!!! Collar Greens , Cornbread , and Fried Chicken!!!!!!! Football and Seegars it is brother count me in. The games start at 3pm so what time do you want us to come over Brian???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

How do you guys feel about a Sunday gathering for the Jets game.
I know Rob wanted to make it if he was free.
The only issue I can see is that it starts at 3:00pm aas per Rob (who is probably right) I checked NFL.com and if I am reading it correctly it says a 6:30pm start.

If it starts at 3, between 1 and 2 is fine.
Let me know. Nothing major. We can go get take out from Crown's Fried Chicken if that's what people are "hankering" for.

Cigars, guys, and football.

Let me know.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just let me know what time you guys want to meet and I will be there, also if you want me to bring any food with me as well, I can whip up some Empanadas for the game.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Ray, if you're going to stop by, how far outta the way is that Wegmans. The one around here doesn't have that WONDERFUL Sumatra you brought last time. I'll pay you for any bags you buy. I loved that coffee. I need to stock up on it and Woodbridge isn't that close to me.....I think.

As of right now, I need a head count.

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3.
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9
10.
..........

just cut and paste the list with your name on it.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3. havanajohn +1 (maybe) 1:00 arrival
4.
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9
10.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I could possibly get to Wegmans on Saturday, have to drive into NJ anyway.

Which one did you want? The first bag that you brewed?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I will bring the cinnamon Babka again.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3. havanajohn +1 (maybe) 1:00 arrival
4. baderjkbr(Joe)
5.
6. 
7.
8.
9
10.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3. havanajohn +1 (maybe) 1:00 arrival
4. baderjkbr(Joe)
5. A.J Fernandez Fan @ 2pm
6.
7.
8.
9
10.

Packers vs. Bears starts at 3pm and the Jets vs. Pittsburgh starts at 6:30 pm. _Ray bring some of them Jets Fans down with you this time!!!!!!_


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3. havanajohn +1 (maybe) 1:00 arrival
4. baderjkbr(Joe)
5. A.J Fernandez Fan @ 2pm
6. Rock31 @ 2:00PMish
7.
8.
9
10.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's looking nice
Ray, YES. The first bag I brewed. It was the Sumatra Under the word Sumatra was something else but I can not remember what it is. . The brand was Unique Coffee Roasters. 
If you are able to stop by Wegmans and find it, if you could be so kind pick me up at least a couple bags. We can even up when you get here. Ray by NO means do you need to go out of your way. You are still welcomed haha..

Again, this will be treated as an Impromptu Gar'age. No big todo, just friends and See'Gars. With Football. Pretty much like any other Garage Herf.



Rock31 said:


> Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game
> 
> 1. Me (OZ)
> 2. John - my bud from LA
> ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe your exact words in the PM were, listen buddy you are welcome IF you bring coffee, if you can't get the coffee I advise you to sit this one out 

I should be able to grab some as long as they still have it!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I believe your exact words in the PM were, listen buddy you are welcome IF you bring coffee, if you can't get the coffee I advise you to sit this one out
> 
> I should be able to grab some as long as they still have it!


:cf:cf:cf:cf:cf:cf:cf:cf:cf


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I think I may be able to make this (I hope, blah blah blah.. ). Just for the first game though...

Brian, is it alright if I reach out to Andrew (AD720) to see if he can make it?

Gar'age Count for Sunday 1/23 Jets Game

1. Me (OZ)
2. John - my bud from LA
3. havanajohn +1 (maybe) 1:00 arrival
4. baderjkbr(Joe)
5. A.J Fernandez Fan @ 2pm
6. Rock31 @ 2:00PMish
7. yourchoice - 2ish. (I hope )
8.
9
10.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

yourchoice said:


> I think I may be able to make this (I hope, blah blah blah.. ). Just for the first game though...
> 
> Brian, is it alright if I reach out to Andrew (AD720) to see if he can make it?
> 
> ...


Hope ya can make it Joel!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm down as is Chandrew I think lol (Andrew Chan... Chand... nevermind...)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

eyesack said:


> I'm down as is Chandrew I think lol (Andrew Chan... Chand... nevermind...)
> 
> 1. Me (OZ)
> 2. John - my bud from LA
> ...


.,,


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning Brian. What is happening? It is 10 degrees here...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey John, Go back t obed my Brother.
I'm up to pick up John from the Train station. He failed to call me and let me know he won't be here for another hour. 
Instead of getting up at 7 I could have gotten up at 8:30. He owes me now.

How you doin? I logged on last night but then went to the Garage so I didn't get your PM til later.

It's F'n cold outside. Went out to warm up the car (before I knew he wasn't here) and it was pretty damn cold.

Looking forward to tomorrow.
It seems to be growing.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats cool. It will be good to see John again.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian...sent you a PM...


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Hay guys, I'm in for the early game (1sih)!

I'll be coming straight form Micky Ds :biggrin1:

Julian


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brian I got the last 3 bags of Sumatra something they had 

So how much are they worth to you lol!?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha Eye of the Tiger!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I scored the Cinnamon Babka for tomorrow!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll have the coffee for Brian and some Empanadas as well, looking forward to it!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Lookin forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm cooking something to bring jaw then I'll be on my way. Brian, reserve me an outlet if you can. Need to plug in the crockpot.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol time to be an ass.
Today I smoked a cigar that was older than me!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Was a great time! Thanks again!

Just walked in, what a herf! All the food was excellent!

And as always thanks for the sticks.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like it was a good time for all and congrats to the Steeler and the Packers for Super Bowl XLV

Let's hope for some great commercials to go with the game!!

eace:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian Thank You for having me over again!!!!! Tell Linda we appreciate the foods!!!!! Had a blast once again and this time we had entertainment....Awesome job L.A. John!!!!! The magic was a nice halftime treat!!!!

Ray your the man with them Empanadas!!!!! I really enjoyed them my friend and THANK YOU for the awesome stick!!!!!!:thumb:

Joel it was nice to see you again. I really appreciate the Monte 2 brother it was nice of you to do that!!!! I must admit I didnt touch the venice chili only because I was sitting close to the propane heater....:flame:.....Thank You also for the excellent porter, man that went good with a cigar!!!!! 

Eye of the Tiger was in full effect with the Crown Fried Chicken!!! Thanks Issac and Andrew! Andrew also a BIG Thank You for the PLPC I appreciate it my friend.:chk:chk:chk

Julian as always it was nice to see you again and the Cheeseburgers are always well appreciated!!!!! Thank You Sir!!!!!

Havanajohn glad we got that Nascar contest worked out!!!! Its always a pleasure to get together and :BS !!!!! Nothing like great conversation my friend!!!!!

Joe I really appreciate the My Father Le Bijou my friend it was real good. And it was nice to see you again....LOL...We gotta get together more often!!!!

Brian I really appreciate you and Linda opening up you home to us. I cant think of a better place to escape reality than in the Garage!!!! It is really nice to just leave all the BULLSHIT of day to day life behind for the time spent herf'ing in the Garage. Im glad we have become friends and THANK YOU for giving me the chance to meet some AWESOME BOTL!!!!!!

Till we meet again Garage Rats.......Smoke Up!!!!!!!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I had a blast once again. Nice sticks again. The food was off the hook. LOL. The magic was awesome. It was like a quick trip to Vegas. John I was amazed. Brian thanks again. Your grandson was cool.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brian I hope you see this! What is the name of the Bolivar stick with the gold wrapper on it that you gave me? smoked it today, one of the best cigars I've had yet, if not #1 definitely #2 by a big margin!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Brian I hope you see this! What is the name of the Bolivar stick with the gold wrapper on it that you gave me? smoked it today, one of the best cigars I've had yet, if not #1 definitely #2 by a big margin!


Ray if you are talking about the Boli that had gold foil covering half the cigar then thats a Gold Medal!!!! YES they are TASTY!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rob is correct. It is a Bolivar Gold Medal
They are sold in boxes of 10. You used (is that proper english) to be able to find them anywhere from $60 to $90. I don't know what they are going for now. Alot of people think they are on the stronger side. I too think they are wonderful sticks. I try to keep 1 or 2 boxes on hand.
I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have been following this thread for a while now and just wanted to let you guys know how much I envy you. Wish there was a group around here close enough to do something like this regularly. :yo:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Donnie,
I thought you were dead.
just kidding, glad to "hear" from you. I heard you were in an accident of some sort.

Hey Bro, if you can get up here, I've got a guestroom.

I believe we're doing a Daytona Herf. and even one inbetween now and then. Not really sure yet. Thease HERFS just spring up and happen.

Again, glad to hear from you. Perhaps we'll add a virtual aspect to our HERF's soon thru skype. Not that it is the same but still......


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Donnie,
> I thought you were dead.
> just kidding, glad to "hear" from you. I heard you were in an accident of some sort.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome brother. If I am ever coming that way I will be sure and let you know so that maybe we could plan one of these ahead of time.

Looks like the Myrtle Beach Bike Week is coming back to life. They reversed the helmet law along with a couple of other things this past year and it was pretty good in the Spring. Hopefully you will make another trip down for it and we can meet up this time. :tu


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

That would be awesome! Yeah Donnie, if you're ever up this way, stop in for a smoke!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes that would be cool for another Garage rat to join the club!!!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, these noobs are trying to make things happen. Why don't we plan an invasion for that day? I'll bring the waterballoon slingshot, Julian, you bring the cheeseburgers!  lol!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/283074-new-jersey-herf-march-2.html

Seriously, though. Let's go see what North Jersey's like!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

HaHa! Seriously though JR is fun plus you get to meet those Massholes


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hey guys, these noobs are trying to make things happen. Why don't we plan an invasion for that day? I'll bring the waterballoon slingshot, Julian, you bring the cheeseburgers!  lol!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/eastern/283074-new-jersey-herf-march-2.html
> 
> Seriously, though. Let's go see what North Jersey's like!


P.M. sent.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> P.M. sent.


Hey Ive only been to NJ as a civilian (non-truck driver) once.....North Jersey would be cool for a second visit


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
I posted up in the NJ Herf in March thread to see if those guys would have us.
That sounds like a GREAT idea.
The Garage Crew Road trip to Northern NJ to meet up with fellow Members.
JR's in Whippany is a great place to herf. and there are alot of cigars there. You can smoke your own though.
I've herfed there before with guys from North Jersey and the Philly area.

What say ye'all?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Brian, we would all love to have you guys come up with herf with us over at Jrs. Not everyone is as rough and tough as Ray, but we're cool  Let me know what day or days out of the 3 work best for you guys and I can talk with them and give the heads up since it looks like we may have as many as 20 people.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Right now I would have to go with the weekend. We usually HERF in the Garage on Sundays.
I'll have to wait for some feedback from the guys.
Oh yeah, Who's Ray haha? 
He's one of US now


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Right now I would have to go with the weekend. We usually HERF in the Garage on Sundays.
> I'll have to wait for some feedback from the guys.
> Oh yeah, Who's Ray haha?
> He's one of US now


I have to agree with a weekend day but, with a bit of advance notice anything is posible.........unemployment has its advantages....

PS. Don't tell my wife about that last comment


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Right now I would have to go with the weekend. We usually HERF in the Garage on Sundays.
> I'll have to wait for some feedback from the guys.
> Oh yeah, Who's Ray haha?
> He's one of US now


Im in depending on what weekend it is?!?!?!? And I would be down for Sat. only.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Im in depending on what weekend it is?!?!?!? And I would be down for Sat. only.


And I would like to carpool with someone if possible?!?!?!?!? I gots the gas money roundtrip.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> And I would like to carpool with someone if possible?!?!?!?!? I gots the gas money roundtrip.


I would be interested in carpooling as well..........I am good for Sat only too......I can ride with or nab the wife's truck and I would have room for one extra


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely......
It was brought to my attention that in a couple of weeks is Daytona.
Well, THAT's as good as any to HERF so Gentlemen (and again....loosely)
May I present to you.......

The DAYTONA 500 HERF
GARAGE STYLE
a.k.a.

The Rats present
Daytona Spring Break in the F'n Snow

............................more to come


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely......The Rats present
> Daytona Spring Break in the F'n Snow
> 
> ............................more to come


I will be there with bells on.......with something good (just tell me what is needed )

PS...have you taken care of my cutter....:cheer2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool  looking forward to it!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

will most likely be there, hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

When is the race?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

The race is Sunday Feb 20


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely......
> It was brought to my attention that in a couple of weeks is Daytona.
> Well, THAT's as good as any to HERF so Gentlemen (and again....loosely)
> May I present to you.......
> ...


*The Daytona 500 is Feb. 20th @ 1 pm on FOX!!!!

*It saddens me to say this but I can't make it for this HERF (Damm it) due to prior plans! Hope yous guys have a SMOKIN time and *GO KYLE BUSCH!!!!*

*BOOGITY,BOOGITY,BOOGITY.........LETS GO RACIN BOYS!!!!!*

:car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car:

:z:z:z:z :first:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be there, and Tony, your cutter is in good hands.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I will be there, and Tony, your cutter is in good hands.


I guess its obvious who has not been smoking too much.....


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME
Other than our one Brother who can not make it (and we all understand Rob)
It looks like the crew is coming.

Tony, your cutter is resting nicely in the Opus Magnum O box in the Garage.
I have even used it a couple times.
I'll even give it back......if you bring something good. Money perhaps haha.
As John said, it's in good hands.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again. I should really expand my garage.
It's getting smaller and smaller.


See you guys soon


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I knew it would be well taken care of......hey were you anywhere near the housefire on John F kennedy?

My ears perked when I saww it on the news


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely......
> It was brought to my attention that in a couple of weeks is Daytona.
> Well, THAT's as good as any to HERF so Gentlemen (and again....loosely)
> May I present to you.......
> ...


Can I bring Andrea with..........please


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

5point0 said:


> Can I bring Andrea with..........please


Tony I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!








:dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Tony I just couldn't resist!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dude::dude::dude::dude:


Hey, when I posted what I posted....I almost put that exact clip with it and when I saw you post.....almost dropped the phone laughing


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Tony,
Andrea is more than welcomed. I don't know about the rest of the guys but I kinda like women. No worries here. I always thought Rob was kinda funny that way.......haha and of course I am just bustin your stones Sargent.

What do the others think?.....and I mean truthfully, not being polite.


B


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Hey Tony,
> Andrea is more than welcomed. I don't know about the rest of the guys but I kinda like women. No worries here. I always thought Rob was kinda funny that way.......haha and of course I am just bustin your stones Sargent.
> 
> What do the others think?.....and I mean truthfully, not being polite.
> ...


Thanks OZ I appreciate it!!!!!! When you stop bustin chops then I will start to worry!!!!!!!:hmm:

I would vote "YEA" if I could make it!!!! If she is willing to hang with the Garage Rats she is good in my book!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

How about we work on the Menu for next Sunday.
Linda is going to make some bbq pulled pork. She can also make the regular stuf we have......Pizza rolls, meatballs, pigs in a blanket....the normal stuff ya know....you've all been here.
So lets get it rollin..


1st Annual Daytona Herf Menu

1. BBQ Pulled Pork
2. Meatballs
3. Pizza Rolls
4. Veggies and dip
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

We should also have a few assorted beverages.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

How about we work on the Menu for next Sunday.
Linda is going to make some bbq pulled pork. She can also make the regular stuf we have......Pizza rolls, meatballs, pigs in a blanket....the normal stuff ya know....you've all been here.
So lets get it rollin..

1st Annual Daytona Herf Menu

1. BBQ Pulled Pork
2. Meatballs
3. Pizza Rolls
4. Veggies and dip
5. Cheese, Crackers and Cold cuts--Tony and Andrea :bitchslap:
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> How about we work on the Menu for next Sunday.
> Linda is going to make some bbq pulled pork. She can also make the regular stuf we have......Pizza rolls, meatballs, pigs in a blanket....the normal stuff ya know....you've all been here.
> So lets get it rollin..


Hay Oz, you can put me down for the usual (CBs) :biglaugh:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'd would not have it any other way my Brother. Looking forward to seeing you again Julian.....and looking forward to "the usual". They give me an excuse to indulge in one of my favorite things.

st Annual Daytona Herf Menu

1. BBQ Pulled Pork - Linda
2. Meatballs - Linda
3. Pizza Rolls - Linda
4. Veggies and dip - Linda
5. Cheese, Crackers and Cold cuts--Tony and Andrea 
6. Cheese Burgers - Julian
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will know by tomorrow if I can escape the wife and kid for the day but I suspect when she opens my garage later and sees I got her a new bicycle, I will be able to come down again lol!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good luck with that Ray.
I hope to see you Sunday.



Rock31 said:


> I will know by tomorrow if I can escape the wife and kid for the day but I suspect when she opens my garage later and sees I got her a new bicycle, I will be able to come down again lol!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll bring drinks. I just need some suggestions.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

baderjkbr said:


> I'll bring drinks. I just need some suggestions.


Hi Joe!

*Liquid*s definitely *Liquids :beerchug::cf:hc:al

See ya Sun. !
*


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Liquids, yes....always a good choice.
And Tony, since your wife's coming does that mean we have to wear pants?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like I may be sitting this one out, have fun!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Liquids, yes....always a good choice.
> And Tony, since your wife's coming does that mean we have to wear pants?


She said shorts are fine as long as the has been some manscaping going on! :nono:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

WHADAYAMEAN "Sit this one out"

Damn!
First Rob, now Ray

I think if I had feelings they'd be hurt.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

After that Boli Gold I love you forever lol!

Who knows the tides may change


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like I will be able to make it on Sunday!:z


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

yourchoice said:


> Looks like I will be able to make it on Sunday!:z


JOEL'S COMING...
F' that. I'm goin' home....oh...............ah.................wait...............

just kiddin bro,
Glad to hear you can make it. Alway a pleasure to kick back with you Joel.

I think I have seen you more in 2011 than all the times combined since 2007.
I'll have to think about that one.....

B
Looking forward to Herfing Sunday


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Ray, OH RAAAAYYYY

I have more......they used to be cheaper. Like $70-90 dollars a box



Rock31 said:


> After that Boli Gold I love you forever lol!
> 
> Who knows the tides may change


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Ray, OH RAAAAYYYY
> 
> I have more......they used to be cheaper. Like $70-90 dollars a box


Brian I just bought 3 boxes at right at $90 per. I also heard from a couple brothers that they are gonna stop production. FYI


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think I have seen you more in 2011 than all the times combined since 2007.


I think you're right...if not it's damn close!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Brian I just bought 3 boxes at right at $90 per. I also heard from a couple brothers that they are gonna stop production. FYI


I think you are right Dave, is is the last year of production.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Dave for picking some up for me MUAHAHAHA!

John the baggies went out today, should be there tomorrow.

Brian just hold em till next time..a little extra rest can't hurt


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

yourchoice said:


> Looks like I will be able to make it on Sunday!:z


Joel I got the porter this time.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

baderjkbr said:


> Joel I got the porter this time.


Sounds good to me! :beerchug: I plan on picking up a growler of something on my way. What it will be depends on what they have at the time. I'll shoot for something with a different profile. :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Linda cooked a pork loin last night and shredded it up and did her thing with it so we shall have pulled pork Tomorrow. It's actually pretty good.

Looking forward to seeing the crew tomorrow. Gentlemen, have a GREAT Saturday. I think I am going to try and get out to HOLT's NE today for a smoke.


See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray says I'm not invited to hang out with you guys, is this true? Said something about not being cool enough? :dunno:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Ray Who ?????????

You have an open invitation to join us.......one time hahaaha Hell, you're from Jersey.
If we don't like you you won't be invited back hahahaha
If you don't like us.....well............................

and what's a Veeral? [cool name]


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Ray says I'm not invited to hang out with you guys, is this true? Said something about not being cool enough? :dunno:


Come down this Sunday for our Daytona Herf.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John's right. You should come down tomorrow for the Daytona Herf.



Batista30 said:


> Ray says I'm not invited to hang out with you guys, is this true? Said something about not being cool enough? :dunno:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the invite for tomorrow guys. However, Ursula is coming down later Sunday night so I won't be able to make it. A bunch of us will be herfing at Jrs for a few hours.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to back out, we are have a couple of things going on right now and I need to stay around the house this weekend.....maybe next time,
and we had some killer crackers and such

Go Paul Menard


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tony,
Sorry to hear you & your wife can't make it. I hope everything is ok on the home front.

See you next time my friend.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Gentlemen... Ugh I don't know how I can say this, but I have too much stuff to do and can't make it to the herf :*( Need to revise my resume to send to Subaru on Monday, have homework, and need to help my mom plan our team for the Parkinson's Walk. Then I have to figure out wtf happened with my car last night. I think I may have lost an alternator belt somewhere on the Beltway in Brooklyn, not even trying to make a pun lol.

Have fun guys, I'll miss ya!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Linda cooked a pork loin last night and shredded it up and did her thing with it so we shall have pulled pork Tomorrow. It's actually pretty good.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the crew tomorrow. Gentlemen, have a GREAT Saturday. I think I am going to try and get out to HOLT's NE today for a smoke.
> 
> See ya tomorrow.


Hmmmm... cooking loins, pulling your pork, no WONDER you're having such a GREAT Saturday! LOLOL! Sorry I just couldn't resist, you know me! :kicknuts: :laugh: I'll have to watch the race and pretend to smoke a cigar so I don't feel left out  Are they broadcasting it on 92.5XTU?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Head count

John
Julian
Joe
Joel

I'm seeing a trend here

How about Jandrew? Is he coming?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Head count
> 
> John
> Julian
> ...


on my way!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry I had to sit this one out fellas!!!! I hope you all had a good time!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope you all had a good time! Next time I am there with Empanadas!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Brian, thanks once again for opening up your home to us. The food was great from Linda and yourself, as well as the other goodies from Julian Joel Joe, and Andrew. Thanks to all you good BOTL's. Super conversation, and a nice race to watch too! All in all another great meeting of our group. Oh, that cigar was incredible!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Hope you all had a good time! Next time I am there with _*Empanadas*_!


Oh man those were so friggin goooooooooood Ray!!!!!!:bowdown:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Hope you all had a good time! Next time I am there with Empanadas!


Yesssss, Rays empanadas. We were lucky to have Joel and John there to explain the race to me. I got the left stirring thing, but thats it. Thanks guys from a knuckle head. Brian I had a blast as always, but I'm still confused about buying gold or silver. oke: Just kidding guys. Always enjoy seeing you Andrew. Julian sorry about the bad cigar. That was a first.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to make one of those events one day. Do you usually meet in North / Central / South Jersey ?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

jerseyjay said:


> I need to make one of those events one day. Do you usually meet in North / Central / South Jersey ?


We herf down in South Jersey!!!! Willingboro to be exact brother!!!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> We herf down in South Jersey!!!! Willingboro to be exact brother!!!!


For some of us, Willingboro is almost Central Jersey!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This group does South Jersey well 

Then we have a small group that does North Jersey.


----------



## jerseyjay (Nov 30, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> This group does South Jersey well
> 
> Then we have a small group that does North Jersey.


I need to visit that North Jersey one which sounds like will be the March Herf


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

yourchoice said:


> For some of us, Willingboro is almost Central Jersey!


LOL Joel I hear ya on that one!!!!!!!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

baderjkbr said:


> Yesssss, Rays empanadas. We were lucky to have Joel and John there to explain the race to me. I got the left stirring thing, but thats it. Thanks guys from a knuckle head. Brian I had a blast as always, but I'm still confused about buying gold or silver. oke: Just kidding guys. Always enjoy seeing you Andrew. Julian sorry about the bad cigar. That was a first.


Hay Joe, (not the song) what bad cigar??? The LFD you gave me was wonderful! I thank you for it again! Next time I'll bring the Boardwalk.

Everyone else, it was great seeing you all again. With all the Js there, it's like we were smoking something from Mexico :nono:

Til next time,
Julian


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh good! Ray's empanadas weren't there, so I didn't miss anything  Lol! But really if you bring them again, I'll wear my slippers again. I'll probably wear them again anyway, though!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Anything happening tomorrow?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
How about this weekend (3/5-3/6)
Saturday is open for me (Linda's working all day/night)
Sunday is truncated (Linda & I need to leave the house at 5 to make a 
76er's game)
If we want to do a mini Herf Sunday that would be fine also. 1-4:30 or even 12-4:30.
again, Saturday is fine also.
Mention of a ride has been brought up also. Gentlemen, what do you think?

B


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am up for either or both days. if it is not too cold, I will ride down. How about everyone else?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Either day works for me too........I wont be riding down (thanks for rubbing it in John  )


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I should be good....let me know what day when you decide


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John, Tony, & Ray so far. Sounds like a cause for a smoke.
Let's go for Saturday so I am not rushed and I don't have to throw you guys out early.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning Brian... Saturday sounds fine.. Hey! Julian? Issac? Andrew? Robert? Can ya make it?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The guys have been slackin lately John. It's like they have a life or something outside of Puff......who would have thunk?

See ya Saturday


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

havanajohn said:


> Morning Brian... Saturday sounds fine.. Hey! *Julian? Issac? Andrew? Robert? *Can ya make it?


:bawling:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

yourchoice said:


> :bawling:


I know it is tough for you to get away.. my apologies for omitting you, and anyone else, Joel.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

havanajohn said:


> I know it is tough for you to get away.. my apologies for omitting you, and anyone else, Joel.


I'm only kidding, John...hence the ! It's all good bro...and you're right, I've been lucky to get together as often as I have this year. :tu


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

yourchoice said:


> I'm only kidding, John...hence the ! It's all good bro...and you're right, I've been lucky to get together as often as I have this year. :tu


So, can ya make it?


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

havanajohn said:


> So, can ya make it?


Probably not...but a slight possibility.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Joel's used up all his dance cards for this year anyway.

Just kidding Bro. Always nice to see AND have a smoke wit ya Joel.
You are always welcomed in my home, as are you John.

Now, Where's the rest of those degenerates, ....oh wait. That's me.

and on a side note. I'm on a RG craze. Can you guys bump my RG. I want to see if I can make it skyrocket.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I slapped you yesterday.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

You did Ray, I saw that. AND
I GREATLY appreciate it also.

+1 for Ray


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a class on Sat. but Sun sounds good. 

Also, I like to see Brian under pressure :rofl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saturday sounds good.....I don't know if I can make Empanadas again /runs & hides.....what time are you thinking?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in for Saturday Gents oh and you too Brian!!!!!! LOL Just set us up with a time and I will be there!!! Sunday I cant make it but really didn't wanna anyways cause Im really not in the mood to get kicked out!!!!!!:kev:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like Empanadas may be in...I just told my wife I'm coming saturday and she was like "does that mean we have to make empanadas again" lmao!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> and on a side note. I'm on a RG craze. Can you guys bump my RG. I want to see if I can make it skyrocket.


because it's 1:30 in the morning and i'm incoherent as all fk, if you replaced the "RG" in there with "8===|)" it would sound totally gay. Just sayin'.

And for anyone like me with only half a brain left, it would look like this:

"And on a side note, I'm on a 8===|) craze. Can you guys bump my 8===|)? I want to see if I can make it skyrocket." oooh yeaah, circumvention of the filtering system...

lmao ok that's enough out of me, i'm going insane don't mind me :help:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

eyesack said:


> because it's 1:30 in the morning and i'm incoherent as all fk, if you replaced the "RG" in there with "8===|)" it would sound totally gay. Just sayin'.
> 
> And for anyone like me with only half a brain left, it would look like this:
> 
> ...


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!

Isaac you are banned from posting after midnight :cheer2:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> because it's 1:30 in the morning and i'm incoherent as all fk, if you replaced the "RG" in there with "8===|)" it would sound totally gay. Just sayin'.
> 
> And for anyone like me with only half a brain left, it would look like this:
> 
> ...


 Is this Issac's evil twin posting here?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Isaac,
Does this mean your GF is just a beard?
Does she even exist?
Is she your sister?

and remember....................It's OK
You can still hang with the guys.

I personally don't care about your sexual preferences.
As for bumping your ____. Well, that is something we'll have to get someone else to do.

Are you going to make an appearance Saturday?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Saturday is looking good so far. 60 degree temps, and sunny.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My job was nice enough to schedule me for a saturday shift...trying to get coverage right now....if not I may miss again 

I have all the Empanada stuff already LOL!

Do we know what time this is happening yet?

My shift is not until 7pm so...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am pretty flexible for time.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it turns out my shift is not till 7pm even if I have to work, so I may still come out if I can't get coverage.....it happens like once every 5 months and I always forget lol.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats should I bring.........is crackers and cheese still OK? If not just let me know........are we looking at early afternoon?:spy:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm thinking the regular time......1:00pm.
If that is a problem just let us know.
We here at the Garage are very flexible.
On a side note, Linda will be working Saturday so the kitchen will be functioning at an almost Zero capacity. Definition: Brian doesn't do "dick".
So we will be roughing it, although some weeks I think we could sustain for a couple days based on what everyone brings.

Looking forward to having a smoke with the rats Saturday.

B

Oh yeah, Tony bring whatever. It's all good.....and if it's not, we won't eat it...hahahaha
....is it time to get up yet??????


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be there with something to eat. I will do a little cooking tonight for the rats!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Count me out for now, still have no good word on a replacement for me tomorrow. If I show up it will be a surprise to all of us.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

OK Fellas the Baked Ziti is in the oven for tomorrow and there is plenty of it so we will be in good shape!!!!!!:banana::banana:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a little preview for the crew!!!!!!!!










Yes that is a Turkey Roaster Pan so bring your appetite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good brother, makes me even more mad I have to work now!

Have fun and enjoy....looking forward to the next one though.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I'm thinking the regular time......1:00pm.
> If that is a problem just let us know.
> We here at the Garage are very flexible.
> On a side note, Linda will be working Saturday so the kitchen will be functioning at an almost Zero capacity. Definition: Brian doesn't do "dick".
> ...


Brian I got us covered my brother!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Looks good brother, makes me even more mad I have to work now!
> 
> Have fun and enjoy....looking forward to the next one though.


Dam I was hoping you could make Ray!!!!!!! Sorry to tease ya up with my homemade Baked Ziti!!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?!?!
> 
> Isaac you are banned from posting after midnight :cheer2:


Hahaha! And I strike again!!!


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Isaac,
> Does this mean your GF is just a beard?
> Does she even exist?
> Is she your sister?
> ...


Lmao Bri! Yeah, she's real, I swear lolol! I'll get her to come by some day when the female counterparts/ our better halves are invited. Anyway, pen!s jokes aside, I can't make it. Been battling with what I think is a sinus infection for the later part of this week. Green/yellow/brown mucous and all. :vomit: Note to self: even if you think you're better, don't go retrohaling entire cigars before you're fully healed...

Haha John, yeah man, my evil twin that comes out after a long day's worth of trying to act all professional and shit. Last weekend I went to a regional PR event, so the retarded in me didn't get its usual weekend outlet lmao! You smoke an A yet bro? Have fun guys  smoke somethin good for me!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I had a GREAT day yesterday. Thank you Gentlemen.
Riding would have been nice with the nice weather earlier but that will be another sect of the Garage Crew.
I want to thank the guys who came out.
John, Tony, Rob, Joe, & my bud Dana.
I enjoyed the company emmensely.
You guys are welcomed in my home always......as long as I'm there that is hahaha.

And did I mention Food..........









I have to mention that Isaac now has slipper competition.
Tony showed up sportin


















Isaac it's on you my Brother


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good times as always. Tony I would of liked to see you tap dance in those slippers. LOL Great food Rob.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahaha Tony those slippers are amazing!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Brian and the Garage gouy for another great herf! Robert the food was excellent, and the fellowship was super. It was a nice ride down to Brians, and it was just as nice on the way home. I will be in touch with everyone before next weekend.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey guys,

Had a great time....Andrea said that after eating the ziti, Robert could cook for her anytime!

Thanks for the motivation....got the carbs out, the new jets in. Need to get new fuel and vacuum hose, and an air filter and it will be ready to go....then I will need to do the exact sme thing to the other Valkyrie

Here are the carbs, sitting upside down on a packing tote/work bench:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great Tony! Looking forward to a ride/herf with everyone.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I have to mention that Isaac now has slipper competition.
> Tony showed up sportin
> 
> 
> ...


OH SNAP!!! :spank: Someone needs to fix the timestamp settings on their camera 

lol Nice Godzilla feet you have there! Shuckins would be envious!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Im glad everyone enjoyed the Baked Ziti!!!!! Thank You Brian for having us over again!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Enjoyed the Ziti......THAT'S an understatement.
I ate all of the rest last night a few hours later. Linda was making fun of me.
I couldn't stop eating it. It's GREAT in the microwave even.

Again, I also had a GREAT time yesterday. The company was awesome, the food was awesome, the cigars were awesome.

Till next time Gentlemen.....


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Enjoyed the Ziti......THAT'S an understatement.
> I ate all of the rest last night a few hours later. Linda was making fun of me.
> I couldn't stop eating it. It's GREAT in the microwave even.
> 
> ...


Good for you Linda!!!!! Glad you liked my Ziti Brian!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I think there's a herf going on in Statin Island this weekend.
I was thinking of crashing it.
Anyone else feel like a road trip?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Staten Island Herf? :loco:

I think they met last week and disappeared.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

ah damn it. missed out on the last herf.

you guys still "crashing" the JR herf in a week or so?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Staten Island Herf? :loco:
> 
> I think they met last week and disappeared.


Love the feet Tony!!!! Looks like you guys enjoyed once again.

Those guys Ray is referring to just kinda popped in on puff to promote themselves and then disappeared.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I really enjoyed Saturday's HERF.
What's the feeling out there of doing it again? Like THIS Saturday.
I am feeling it BIG TIME.

Anyone want to gettogether Saturday for a smoke?

Post up PLEASE


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I really liked it as well.......Im their, might even be able to drag Andrea too:hurt:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry Brian I cant make this Saturday. I did get that Xbox though and LOVE it!!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rob, I didn't think you'd go out and get an Xbox. That's great.
Glad you are enjoying it. Like I said, I do have a few games you may enjoy.

It's not looking like many people are up for Saturday....it is already Friday.
I'm sure we'll get together soon.

If the "tide" changes just post up. I'm sure I'll be around.......unless I'm not.

B


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Rob, I didn't think you'd go out and get an Xbox. That's great.
> Glad you are enjoying it. Like I said, I do have a few games you may enjoy.
> 
> It's not looking like many people are up for Saturday....it is already Friday.
> ...


I will be sure to take you upm on the offer!!!! I got Medal of Honor and The Godfather to hold me over!!!! I hooked the Xbox up to my Bose System and its friggin AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I met up with Julian, and Havana John yesterday for a ride to a smoke shop in a town near Yardley Pa. Had a great time just shootin the sh!t. 
We will need to do this often as it gets warmer.

________________________________________________________________

Rob, glad to hear you're having a good time with your XBox. I sm not familiar with The Godfather but I'm sure we can trade for a while. When you want to try some new ones.

So gentlemen when do we want to reconvene.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I met up with Julian, and Havana John yesterday for a ride to a smoke shop in a town near Yardley Pa. Had a great time just shootin the sh!t.
> We will need to do this often as it gets warmer.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________
> ...


Hay Oz, you need to carry a pen with you for all those groupies that come over to the green monster! :rofl:

I must say, you looked cool riding off to 295.

"We will need to do this often as it gets warmer." :banana:

(I hope Joe can get off of work next time)


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

What a crazy day. Wish I was there.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I def had a great time combining cigars and motorcycles. Thanks guys for doing this! I say, lets do a Hot Dog run thru Central and North Jersey, before we go for the Bar-B Que on Rt. 72 on the way to LBI. The Star Ledger has put together a list of the best Hot Dog joints in Jersey. My vote is Ruts Hut on Rt. 3 home of "The Ripper". They also did the same thing for burgers too. Or maybe a ride to Famous in Easton PA up the PA side.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yes, Yes, & YES.
Hot Dogs.......BBQ......LBI
It's all good John.
I think I've seen "The Ripper" on DD&D. I'd love to check it out.
You guys just tell me where to be and what time.....ok, maybe time is debateable. I like to sleep in.



havanajohn said:


> I def had a great time combining cigars and motorcycles. Thanks guys for doing this! I say, lets do a Hot Dog run thru Central and North Jersey, before we go for the Bar-B Que on Rt. 72 on the way to LBI. The Star Ledger has put together a list of the best Hot Dog joints in Jersey. My vote is Ruts Hut on Rt. 3 home of "The Ripper". They also did the same thing for burgers too. Or maybe a ride to Famous in Easton PA up the PA side.


________________________________________________________________

Julian, thanks for the props. I wouldn't have even found 295 without you.

See you guys soon.
Joe sorry you missed it. Next time.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Dogs, cigars and bikes, I'm in.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

cars allowed? i'm down for rippin' up some twisties (if that's in the route you're taking) i'm sure isaac would too.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I def had a great time combining cigars and motorcycles. Thanks guys for doing this! I say, lets do a Hot Dog run thru Central and North Jersey, before we go for the Bar-B Que on Rt. 72 on the way to LBI. The Star Ledger has put together a list of the best Hot Dog joints in Jersey. My vote is Ruts Hut on Rt. 3 home of "The Ripper". They also did the same thing for burgers too. Or maybe a ride to Famous in Easton PA up the PA side.


My throttle cables will be here soon I hope. Then just a little bit more maintenance and new tyres and I will be ready to roll


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You have to ride in the sidecar


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Andrew (& Isaac)
Cages are fine to cruise with us also. The more the merrier.
Just know your place (as a driver not a rider I mean)
It's all good.
It wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I have room on the handlebars.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

LOL sidecar action would be sweet


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Brian's bike would look the best with a side car. :rofl:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

IT'S TIME

Gentlemen, could you please start posting dates and times that are good for you. We need to gather......


I HAVE A NEED


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It IS about time to get together again. I am in for this weekend.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I now have a job........and a running, properly insured and tagged motorcycle!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I now have a job........and a running, properly insured and tagged motorcycle!!!!


Yeah! Time for some warmer weather!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

How is Saturday Looking Gentlemen?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I am OK....have friends coming in, but they are going to CT to deliver some dogs to a buyer.....not sure what time they are leaving.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Oz Im having carpet put in the house Saturday so I cant make it Sat. but I can make it over Sunday for the race if you are hangin out???? Let me know brother!!!!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Ahhh...my crazy weekend schedules have returned! Saturday = Opening day t-ball, a birthday party and benefit for a close friend's daughter who was unfortunately hit by a hit and run driver, who later turned herself in (girl is in an induced coma at Cooper). Sunday = me at the Phillies game! Yeah, I suck! 

Have fun guys!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I can pretty much do any sunday except april 9th. might be able to make this saturday depending on when i get back from AC :smokin:


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good for this weekend.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sunday would be good if we can work it out.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Most Sundays would be cool...not this one though


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I have to bail on Saturday so all the Sundays are good talk is good.
Saturday I have to go to Long Island.

Sunday may be good but I am not sure yet.
I would really like to do it Sunday but don'tknow how my schedule is shaping up.
Let me work on it and how about we play it by ear.
Pretty much a spur of the moment HERF.
It will probably come down to phone calls before hand.

Hopefully I see you guys Sunday......lets see


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm good with that Oz. Guve me a call Sunday if its a go!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Will do Rob. How about Joe?
Where you at Joe


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sunday sounds good.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Havanajohn is back to work!!! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats John!:rockon:

Hope you will be there Sunday, I'm planning on being there.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad you are back to work John. I am just about done with my first week. On my first day, I read the article and Energy Plus was voted the #1 place to work in Philly for companies less than 150 people.


This weekend is now not good. Thought I would be able to do something on Sat but our guests plans have changed a little.


Still look forward to riding and herfing with everyone.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

havanajohn said:


> Havanajohn is back to work!!! :banana::banana::banana:


So glad to hear, John!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

variable said:


> Congrats John!:rockon:
> 
> Hope you will be there Sunday, I'm planning on being there.





5point0 said:


> Glad you are back to work John. I am just about done with my first week. On my first day, I read the article and Energy Plus was voted the #1 place to work in Philly for companies less than 150 people.
> 
> This weekend is now not good. Thought I would be able to do something on Sat but our guests plans have changed a little.
> 
> Still look forward to riding and herfing with everyone.





yourchoice said:


> So glad to hear, John!


 Thanks guys. Looks like Sunday will be a nice day to ride to Brians... I will be there either way. Also, I am working on a herf that involves water. More later on this (not the Herf in the Surf).


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

People are coming to the house Sunday?
Oh.......wait..........why YES, yes they did.

I wish I knew about these things......


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> People are coming to the house Sunday?
> Oh.......wait..........why YES, yes they did.
> 
> I wish I knew about these things......


Don't worry, we'll tell you about it in a few daze :biggrin1:

(hint: we had a wonderful time)


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian, just tell me how to turn on the grill. :yawn:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I should of pried a little harder on the garage door.......We were that close rats!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> People are coming to the house Sunday?
> Oh.......wait..........why YES, yes they did.
> 
> I wish I knew about these things......


Sunday....like tomorrow 4/10?

How much is the toll for a motorcycle?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Thanks guys. Looks like Sunday will be a nice day to ride to Brians... I will be there either way. Also, I am working on a herf that involves water. More later on this (not the Herf in the Surf).


 herf in the sprinkler! Lol! I feel like shit so smoke something good for me guys!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Isaac, that was last week my brother. You have become the "Enigma" in the Garage.

Gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) I made it home safe. Had an F'n AWESOME time today. We need to do this often.
I hope everyone made it home OK, and that you guys chime in to say so.

Till next time........

Rob, where you at my brother. We ALL need to get together REAL SOON. 
And of course you too Joe. Heard you guys were workin today. Sorry you couldn't make it.

on a side note.....I'm really liken' Mr Stogies.

OZ


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just rolled in the door...actually a few minutes...I ordered chinese....no meat lolaf...but its all good.

It was great meeting up with everyone. Had a blast and look forwrad to doing it again


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Isaac, that was last week my brother. You have become the "Enigma" in the Garage.
> 
> Gentlemen (and I use the term loosely) I made it home safe. Had an F'n AWESOME time today. We need to do this often.
> I hope everyone made it home OK, and that you guys chime in to say so.
> ...


A big plus 1 on Mr. Stogies. I got home safely also. Had a blast with everyone on the bikes. You are right Brian, we gotta go this more often.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Good to hear you all got home safe. Did you guys make it to the other Holts?

Keep *May 14th* open for the Staten Island afternoon ride to the Low Riders MC Bike Blessing!

Bike blessing and *Ladies Body Paint contest*, food, soda & beer, *live band* $20.00 contribution. I've been to prior events there, all were fun, safe and fun! It's right over the Outerbridge Crossing.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, I keep missing all the fun stuff lol. LMK next time guys! My semester's almost done, so I should be good to go for the weekends again. I landed a huge internship @ Subaru of America doing corporate communication, so I'll have money again for chicken  ahaha


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

variable said:


> Good to hear you all got home safe. Did you guys make it to the other Holts?
> 
> Keep *May 14th* open for the Staten Island afternoon ride to the Low Riders MC Bike Blessing!
> 
> Bike blessing and *Ladies Body Paint contest*, food, soda & beer, *live band* $20.00 contribution. I've been to prior events there, all were fun, safe and fun! It's right over the Outerbridge Crossing.


Someone find my father there and somehow convince that man to have a cigar


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen, I was thinking about Sunday all night. What a GREAT day it was. 
Julian, May 14th sounds like a good time. Take care of it. Get a head count, meet up spot and time and I think this may be a good ride.

Till next time (this weekend....if I'm made aware of it ahead of time gentlemen)

Oh yeah......we need patches...no not big ones.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

E


GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen, I was thinking about Sunday all night. What a GREAT day it was.
> Julian, May 14th sounds like a good time. Take care of it. Get a head count, meet up spot and time and I think this may be a good ride.
> 
> Till next time (this weekend....if I'm made aware of it ahead of time gentlemen)
> ...


Nicotine patches? Lol


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> ENicotine patches? Lol


I tried the patch once. I didn't like it, I couldn't keep it lit.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I just rolled in the door...actually a few minutes...I ordered chinese....no meat lolaf...but its all good.
> 
> It was great meeting up with everyone. Had a blast and look forwrad to doing it again


The meatloaf was outstanding as usual, and there were a couple left over for cold sandwiches!


variable said:


> Good to hear you all got home safe. Did you guys make it to the other Holts?
> 
> Keep *May 14th* open for the Staten Island afternoon ride to the Low Riders MC Bike Blessing!
> 
> Bike blessing and *Ladies Body Paint contest*, food, soda & beer, *live band* $20.00 contribution. I've been to prior events there, all were fun, safe and fun! It's right over the Outerbridge Crossing.


We DID get to Holts Northeast store, and spent about 2 hours there. It was really nice, I think you would like it Julian. I only took us about 15~20 min. to get there. They said the big Opus shipment should be in shortly.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

sounds like you guys had a great time! i finally got a new laptop so i'll be posting more again.... i feel like i've neglected you all.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep me in mind for those non riding herfs my brothers!!!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe you guys can help out Josh (4pistonjosh) out here, I'm not too familiar with the shops in south jersey. Anything close to Atco? I made a mention of Hemingways but don't really know anything else. 

I appreciate the help and the next time Ray heads down to meet up with you guys, I'll hide in the trunk and hitch a ride.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Howz about we get together guys ? I know it is short notice for tomorrow, but next Sunday is Easter Sunday, and I have a family dinner going on. If we move fast we can get this done. Brian? Robert? Andrew? Ray? Issac? Julian? Veeral? How does everybody stand on this? My next opportunity will be two weeks from tomorrow...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Brian? Robert? Andrew? Ray? Issac? Julian? Veeral? How does everybody stand on this? My next opportunity will be two weeks from tomorrow...


John...Im up for it I think.....but sadly I didnt see my name above...can I still go......

Did I not get the invite because of how bike smells with all the Techron Plus running through its veins?

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> John...Im up for it I think.....but sadly I didnt see my name above...can I still go......
> 
> Did I not get the invite because of how bike smells with all the Techron Plus running through its veins?
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


Ha ha. I just forgot you. We gotta check w/Brian to see if he can host. Did you get gas in the bike yet? Did the high speed jets clean up?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Did the high speed jets clean up?


Not yet........it runs great except WOT


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in. Keep me posted.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Have fun fellas if you do get together, have plans for JR tomorrow.

As always thanks for adding me


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am going to have to pass....started getting a stupid cold........have fun and burn 'em if you got 'em


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

didn't see that til just now. but i couldn't make it anyway, saturday night was my buddy's bachelor party and i was a hungover mess all sunday. keep me posted on the next one though!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Saturday Herf 4-23-11


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Bueller,......Bueller.......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Daughters Birthday is Sunday, have to see if I can get out.

I miss the South Jersey crew!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Saturday Herf 4-23-11


This looks promising!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> This looks promising!


I am jonesen for a gathering John.

The First annual Garage Easter HERF
If that reference is offensive to some of our Rats then let us come up with another name for this first annual.....perhaps BOB ('cause we all know what bob spelled backwards is)

Anyway, usual time (1:00) bring stuff
Anyone?.......

Bueller

Bueller

Bueller


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> Daughters Birthday is Sunday, have to see if I can get out.
> 
> I miss the South Jersey crew!


Ray, you're always welcomed.
Saturday Ray Saturday


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

damn it, sorry fellas but i'm busy saturday at 1pm, i'm gonna have to pass too. but the next sunday herf i am in.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

iYO QUIERO PUROS! I think I might actually be able to make this one guys!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

I wish I could make it, but I will be in North Carolina (another NC for me:clap2

Have a wonderful time and smoke some for me!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be attending Saturday, and bringing a fellow smoker.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Saturday Herf 4-23-11


Brian Im in if its a Garage Herf, but if yous guys are doing a ride Im out. Let me know what the plan is brother!!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Brian Im in if its a Garage Herf, but if yous guys are doing a ride Im out. Let me know what the plan is brother!!!!!!


Garage herf Robert!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It looks like Im on the uptick.....looks good so far for me.......will play it by ear


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Garage herf Robert!


Excellent!!!!! Im gonna be there at 1pm on Saturday. If anything changes John or Brian give me a call. See ya Saturday my fellow RATS!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

When I asked my wife I got the death stare, so I am out for this weekend!

I will certainly be down for the next one, as always thanks for the invite


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Joe....Julian.....
how about Anomaly....I mean Isaac, or Andrew....You out there?
Where you guys at? You guys coming Saturday?

I don't mean to be a Julian (jusst bustin your stones bro) but what about food? 
Any suggestions?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am feeling better.....but no more riding that Valkyrie.......I sold it.......and I need to get the other one running....soooooo I will be caging it over


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Joe....Julian.....
> how about Anomaly....I mean Isaac, or Andrew....You out there?
> Where you guys at? You guys coming Saturday?
> 
> ...


FOOD! We gotta get together some ideas for food. Brian, is the grill ready for duty? I am thinking burgers n dogs, potato salad, macaroni calad, cole slaw, corn on the cob? If that doesnt work we can do something else...


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in for Saturday.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I am going to amend my previous statement about not coming to: if it rains on saturday, I will be there. I have a softball game to go to but if it gets rained out then i'll come herf.

does that make me a fair weather friend? or a crappy weather friend lol.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> I am going to amend my previous statement about not coming to: if it rains on saturday, I will be there. I have a softball game to go to but if it gets rained out then i'll come herf.
> 
> does that make me a fair weather friend? or a crappy weather friend lol.


Both! LOL I was looking to ride down, but the weather says it will be raining.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have too have to bow out....but its not weather related......we have a couple of things to do in advance of incoming visitors related to the cigarfest next weekend


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I really don't want to mess withthe grill yet John. But soon.
As we have talked about in the past. Food isn't a major issue. I just know that the Rats like to eat while they're huffin away at their fine premium stogies with the finest of fellow cigar Rats.

Whatever happens it's all good.
We'll get something going.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I really don't want to mess withthe grill yet John. But soon.
> As we have talked about in the past. Food isn't a major issue. I just know that the Rats like to eat while they're huffin away at their fine premium stogies with the finest of fellow cigar Rats.
> 
> Whatever happens it's all good.
> We'll get something going.


Okay, then since Julian is not coming, I will handle the cheeseburgers.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> I am going to amend my previous statement about not coming to: if it rains on saturday, I will be there. I have a softball game to go to but if it gets rained out then i'll come herf.
> 
> does that make me a fair weather friend? or a crappy weather friend lol.


Party-time, Chan! I'm pickin up Johnny on my way!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good herf yesterday everyone. Nice to get together when we can open the garage door. Thanks to all the people that brought the great food. , an a big hello to Mike for coming to his first herf with us. Hopefully he will get on Puff. And Johnny Micro wow! it was great to see you and even Issac made it. Thanks John (Brians friend) for the incredible magic tricks. All in all a really nice time.

Sorry for the crappy phone pic...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Saturday ROCKED !!!!!
A BIG thank you to all. I really had a great time. It was good to see everyone.
Good to see Mike finally make it to the Garage John.

Julian & Tony Sorry you couldn't make it. I'm sure you guys will make the next one. 

You guys are the best.
I have pictures but I think my phone but I think I broke it. I was downloading apps and I hit pandora and all hell broke out on my phone. Now it doesn't do a DAMN thing. All locked up. 

Till next time Gentlemen,

and to all a VERY Happy EASTER


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Saturday ROCKED !!!!!
> A BIG thank you to all. I really had a great time. It was good to see everyone.
> Good to see Mike finally make it to the Garage John.
> 
> ...


Brian, do a hard reset... That is open it up, and pull the battery out for about 30 seconds. Reinstall, and I think all will be well. Have a good time at the Sixers game today!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tryin it now. Wasn't sure how to open it without breakin the damn thing.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It did the trick. Thanks John. I thought I had to go back to the AT&T store.
Now how do I get pictures from my phone to here?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It did the trick. Thanks John. I thought I had to go back to the AT&T store.
> Now how do I get pictures from my phone to here?


I send (share) the pic to my home email account. When it arrives, i save it on the computer in my photo file. Then I either do a attachment in Puff, or to get the nice big photos, I upload to my PhotoBucket account, then use the PhotoBucket link in the body of the posting.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Gotta run... Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

GARAGE RATS


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Have a nice Easter everyone!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It was a really nice time Ray. Sorry you couldn't be there. Next time Bro.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

A blast as usual. Magic tricks in the garage can't be beat. Nice to see everybody and Brian thanks again for opening your garage.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeeeeah man! I actually made it away from the books this weekend! As always, thank you for having us over, Brian, and thanks everyone for the food/cigars and company!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I had a blast guys, i'll make sure to bring something next time since i was coming from philly


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

bouncintiga said:


> I had a blast guys, i'll make sure to bring something next time since i was coming from philly


Bring the Liberty Bell next time:biggrin: it would look good in Brian's garage.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NO JOE,
The Liberty Bell would take up to much room. It would be kinda cool though.
Actually everyone should bring construction materials. I want to make it a 3 car garage. I can't build out to the right becasue of land restraints but I can build forward (out-towards the street) So I can make it a deeper garage.
more room more "STUFF". ya feelin me my Brothers?


Don;t forget the vinyl siding......that matches the house!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> NO JOE,
> The Liberty Bell would take up to much room. It would be kinda cool though.
> Actually everyone should bring construction materials. I want to make it a 3 car garage. I can't build out to the right becasue of land restraints but I can build forward (out-towards the street) So I can make it a deeper garage.
> more room more "STUFF". ya feelin me my Brothers?
> ...


Sure thing Brian, but where do I get the *pink* vinyl siding? :rofl:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

not before i flip the bell upside down, and weld some oval shaped appendages and use it as a huge stinky ashtray lol


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> not before i flip the bell upside down, and weld some oval shaped appendages and use it as a huge stinky ashtray lol


THAT is really funny !!! :rofl:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

now THAT'S a Stinky Ashtray.


LET'S DO IT (as the A-Team music begins to play in the background)


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the idea guys! If anyone has a nice big pumpkin (differential housing) off a pickup or something decently sized, let me know, I want to make a permanent cigar table featuring half of a diff housing as the centerpiece/ashtray lol.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Thanks for the idea guys! If anyone has a nice big pumpkin (differential housing) off a pickup or something decently sized, let me know, I want to make a permanent cigar table featuring half of a diff housing as the centerpiece/ashtray lol.


I could prolly come up with a Dana 60 or Dana 40 posi rear... will this work?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im posting this just because, well, its the first post in May........:whoo:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey rats just wanted to say "whats up"!!!!! Any plans for a herf cause Im jonesin!!!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Actually, I'm kinda "jonesen" myself.
Rob, what do you have in mind? What day is good for you.

Guys start postin up. We can do this this weekend I think.

Let me know


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Actually, I'm kinda "jonesen" myself.
> Rob, what do you have in mind? What day is good for you.
> 
> Guys start postin up. We can do this this weekend I think.
> ...


I'm good for whatever works for the other rats!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in. Just pick a day.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Lets do Sunday on short notice!!!!!! Whatya Say????


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's 3:00 and I'm bored. 
Is there anybody out there?
[email protected]


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry guys, can't make it this weekend.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's 3:00 and I'm bored.
> Is there anybody out there?
> [email protected]


My house is currently hosting a kids birthday, come join the nonsense and get your knees ran into 10000 times....really it's so much fun!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I feel like I've missed something here.
I did nothing this weekend except home stuff, and really not much of that.
I guess I needed some "nothing" time. but it feels like I was supposed to do something.

I didn't hear from anyone Sunday so I guess we all just did our "Own thing".

Rob and Joe, you guys are local. Do you want to have an after dinner smoke on Wednesday. Of course that invite is open to everyone, I just know it's easier if you are closer. Actually Andrew and Isaac are close also.

Anyway, what did everyone do this weekend?
I know Julian went to a knife club meeting....something I bailed on also.

Where my Rats at?
(we have to work on that [name] Rat is SOOOOO derogatory)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Saturday I went for a bicycle ride and then slept the day away. Sunday I had 10+ screaming kids at my house...o the fun!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I feel like I've missed something here.
> I did nothing this weekend except home stuff, and really not much of that.
> I guess I needed some "nothing" time. but it feels like I was supposed to do something.
> 
> ...


lol Sorry about Sunday, Bri! I was at my sister's wedding in DE this weekend. Wednesday might work for me, let me know when! I got a meeting at 8, but if it's before then, I'll try to make it. Been busy/tired as hell lately from working and I started my summer class this week. Gotta make that money, right?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

can't be as bad as being called a dirty rat. 

I had a founders day picnic last sunday so that's why I couldn't make it. don't think I can make it tomorrow either.. 

sundays are still my best bet. have fun tomorrow gents!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry Bri I can't make it. My part time job gets me up at 1:45am, so I good to bed early.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I was tryin to get a feel for what people do during the week.
I don't get home till 6-6:30 during the week. 
Isaac, your meeting's at 8. I don't think that will work.

I'll be pretty tied up this weekend. but if things change maybe we can get together whether it be a couple of us or alot. It doesn't really matter, it's all good.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I was tryin to get a feel for what people do during the week.
> I don't get home till 6-6:30 during the week.
> Isaac, your meeting's at 8. I don't think that will work.
> 
> I'll be pretty tied up this weekend. but if things change maybe we can get together whether it be a couple of us or alot. It doesn't really matter, it's all good.


I hear ya. I'm free-er now more than ever lol, so maybe next week? Let me know if you have a preferred night!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Today, anytime. Impromptu kinda thing.
Send me an email at [email protected]
and post up.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm down for next Sunday, Bri. Sorry, I just saw this now otherwise I would have come over


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

From Sat.
Brian & me in Staten Island.
Wish more of you could make these events.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm FAMOUS.......or is that infamous?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I think ther's a $5000 reward out for this guy....Variable

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice pictures, invading my Island


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's MY Island.......oh wait, that's Ireland.....not Staten.
My bad.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> very nice pictures, invading my Island


So, when are you going to give us a tour Ray?
(or meet us at one of the events?) :rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Any weekend after the 19th I am good! Either NY or NJ


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Any weekend after the 19th I am good! Either NY or NJ


We will set something up Ray!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

variable said:


> From Sat.
> Brian & me in Staten Island.
> Wish more of you could make these events.


I'd be afraid to show up in my sissy-mobile lol! Great photos!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> I'd be afraid to show up in my sissy-mobile lol! Great photos!


You could park it at Ray's house and I'll ride you in arty:

(FYI: cars are ok to get there)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

H E L L O .......Is anybody out there?
How about a HERF this weekend?

Anyone,

Bueller



Bueller



Bueller


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

have a charity ride on sunday or else I would be there!

I miss all you clowns!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> have a charity ride on sunday or else I would be there!
> 
> I miss all you clowns!


"ride" as in motorcycle ? mg:mg:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ride as in Bicycle LOL!

who knows maybe this is the summer to borrow my father's Harley and learn to ride


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Brian....are you anywhere near Galloway Lane.......I saw on the news that there was a bad accident last night........


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Tony,
Glad to hear you're still with us. Haven't seen you around (look who's talking).
Galloway is in Garfiled Park (a section in Willingboro) where all the streets start in G. I live in Country Club (all the streets start in C).
I used to live in Garfield in the 60-70's.

But I digress. It's not that far from me.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Love that on picture with the dudes Leatherneck Vest with the Eagle Globe an Anchor!!!! Hey Brian hope all is well and as soon as I can get off call which is after the July 4th weekend Im down for a herf!!!! Man I really think I need to get a Motorcycle...LOL


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Rob, Good to hear from you. Didn't know what happened to you. You just kinda disappeared. 
We will HERF whenever you are ready. Perhaps the following weekend....with some BBQ perhaps.

Details will work themselves out as the time grows near.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everybody! Herf this Sunday at the garage! It has been a long time since we have herfed at Brian's, and with Summer arriving, it will be our first summer get-together this year. As usual 1:00 p.m. Post up if you are coming, lets make this summer start off with a bang.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

John I think thats an AWESOME idea!!!!! I'm in for Sunday and if the BBQ is lit Im bringing the Baby Back Ribs or the Filet Mignon wrapped in Bacon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> John I think thats an AWESOME idea!!!!! I'm in for Sunday and if the BBQ is lit Im bringing the Baby Back Ribs or the Filet Mignon wrapped in Bacon!!!!!!!!!


YUMMMMMM! Brian get the grill ready!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im going to try real hard to make......I miss you guys :grouphug:

I sold the Valkyrie I was riding way back when......and I lost inters in getting started on the other one because I was dreading pulling the carbs......long story short....it needs only a rear tyre that Im getting mounted on Sat....so fingers crossed


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Grill is ready. Hell, I'll even wipe off the backyard furniture.


Head count

1. HavanaJohn
2. Rob
3. 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Grill is ready. Hell, I'll even wipe off the backyard furniture.
> 
> Head count
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Grandpa's Birthday is Sunday so I will be throwing back Martini's with him for the day...seriously need to get back down to SJ soon!

Have fun


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be there! hmm what to bring food-wise, any requests?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> I'll be there! hmm what to bring food-wise, any requests?


Yeah Brain,what do you want us to bring?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Food.....YES!
Well, we can do the BBQ thing, so lets go with that theme.
What do we like? Burgers dogs buns perhaps mac and potato salads. 
Rob was talking about baby back ribs or filets wrapped in Bacon. That can't be that cheap, maybe someone get with Rob to see what he needs (if he was serious, I hope so haha)
chips and such,....whatever? 
I'm sure we'll make due. The times I thought we weren't going to have much we end up with alot.
With the BBQ Herf we'll use the garage and the backyard. That should work well.
The big question is who's going to cut the grass?

Oh yeah, EVERYONE is invited.
Somebody get ahold of Joe and Isaac



Head count

1. HavanaJohn
2. AJ Fernandez
3. 5Point0
4. BouncinTiga
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
etc......


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian I got it brother as long as the grill is lit. I also call command of the grill!!!!! Im the BBQ Master so as long as you got the propane I got the Ribs or Filet Mignon!!!!! And YES Im serious about that Brian....See ya Sunday @ 1PM!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Issac just texted me, and said he is coming. I will pick up some sweet corn, and foil wrap it for the grill, or would you rather cook it in a pot? Also I will bring a nice fruit tart for desert. Anything else?


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great! Julian???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rob, it's all yours my Brother.
You can be the GGM

Garage Grill Master
as for the propane, it's hooked into the house line so it never empties.
The grill is OK. I'd like to get another "updated" stainless steel one but hey, it gets the job done.

Is there any "special" equipment you need?

Onto Julian......where the hell is he?

Head count
1. HavanaJohn
2. AJ Fernandez
3. 5Point0
4. BouncinTiga
5. Isaac
6. Joe
7. 
8.
9.
10.
etc......


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I have all the tools I need to tear up some BBQ. We do need a list of what everyone is gonna bring though!!!!! Looking forward to our cookout garage style!!!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I talked to Julian today. He most likely will be here Sunday.
This is shaping up. I like it.

Can we start making a list of what is going to be here. Food and beverage wise that is.

This way I get a feel for what I need to have to "fill in the gaps" 
ya know. I think we'll be fine. We've had mounds of food when I thought we would have none.

See you guys Sunday. This is going to be GREAT.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rob, how do you want the corn, in foil, or just the ears? I will handle the potato salad too. My daughter will bring home a fruit tart from the bakery she works at for the herf. Need anything else?


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Rob, how do you want the corn, in foil, or just the ears?


Nothing like *corn* in the *husks*! (soaked in water for a few hrs.)

Put me down for the burgers and rolls, tomato & onion.

Looking forward to seeing you all Sunday!

(anyone going to bring cigars?) :dance:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Rob, how do you want the corn, in foil, or just the ears? I will handle the potato salad too. My daughter will bring home a fruit tart from the bakery she works at for the herf. Need anything else?


I agree soaked in water a few hrs before we grill them!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*Food & Beverage list*

1. Havanajohn.....Corn & Pastry
2. Julian......Hamburgers & Buns
3. Rob......Baby Back Ribs and or Filet Mignon wrapped in Bacon & Beer
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I should be able to make it until about 3:00. I'm _supposed_ to go to my gf's cousin's grad party... I don't really want to go, though... Grrrr lol... She said I don't have to, what do I do guys? lol

I can bring... hot dogs? The all-beef kind if that's cool?

What time's this starting? Can we shoot for like 11:30 lol so we can get all the stuff grilled up for lunch? That and I want to spend as much time with you guys as possible before this freaking party...


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am bringing potato salad too.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good Morning CREW
This is going to be fun.
I do believe the weather is going to be nice also.

Isaac, even if people don't show up early you can come early.
I can get something going in the a.m. I just don't know how mobile I will be. It's all good. You are welcomed in my home whenever. It's just a matter of how entertaining your host will be.

Can anyone else make it early?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Good Morning CREW
> This is going to be fun.
> I do believe the weather is going to be nice also.
> 
> ...


My church has switched to summer hours, so I can arrive around 11:45-12:00. Also wife is making something *special* for dessert instead of the fruit tart...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have put the bug in Andrea's ear that she needs to make something for us to bring.......and it is looking very good for the bike to be ready to ride........:tinfoil3:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I have put the bug in Andrea's ear that she needs to make something for us to bring.......and it is looking very good for the bike to be ready to ride........:tinfoil3:


Yesss motorcycles!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Hey guys, I should be able to make it until about 3:00. I'm _supposed_ to go to my gf's cousin's grad party......


 C'mon gf *cousin's party ??? *read the back of your man card... Attendance at gf cousins party is not required. lol And no slippers at the garage.

Food & Beverage list

1. Havanajohn.....Corn & Potato Salad & dessert
2. Julian......Hamburgers & Buns
3. Rob......Baby Back Ribs and or Filet Mignon wrapped in Bacon & Beer
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be riding my 1998 Honda Valkyrie, vicually just about identical except this one is Black and Teal instead of Black and Green


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That's fine, just as long as the food is secure for transport.
Fruit Tart........Where do the jokes begin haha.

I will be opening for the 11:30-1:00 crowd so if need be you can come watch me drink coffee in the garage Sunday Morning hahaha

Is there anyone else we should invite?



5point0 said:


> I will be riding my 1998 Honda Valkyrie, vicually just about identical except this one is Black and Teal instead of Black and Green


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry, I will not be attending this time.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Sorry, I will not be attending this time.


Sorry you can't make it John!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm going to Seaside tomorrow and if I can find a decent place for Seafood then we will be adding Seafood to the menu!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Sorry, I will not be attending this time.


Aw, beat! Catch you next time, brother! After this weekend, I'll try to make it up to you if that's cool?


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll do potato salad if John can't make it and ....... wait for it..........soda.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Joe....Soda.....NO WAY

Update:.........

Special appearance by.......wait for it....


Havana John


Yes the elusive HavanaJohn WILL be here at approx. 11:30-12:00. He said he is still bringing Corn and Potato salad.

The reason for the early arrival is because of Isaac showing up around 11:30-12:00. So the doors or should I say door, as in Garage door will be opened early tomorrow.

So come one come all.......The Garage Crew is on Tomorrow.

This F'n ROCKS...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be there with my wife Andrea on my bike, and if its OK, my neighbor Troy will be riding with us as well....

Not sure what to bring......let me check the list again


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is chips OK?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Anything you want to bring is fine Tony. I need to get my chairs from my sister.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Anything you want to bring is fine Tony. I need to get my chairs from my sister.


Andrea is not going to join me.......So it may be just me and my neighbor BOTL Troy


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's 8:38 in the fricken morning.......and I'm just about finished my first cup of coffee. WOW, is this what the world looks like this early on the weekend?

I can already hear golfers in the back yard. The F'n birds are awake.
WHO GETS UP THIS EARLY?????

Gentlemen, IT'S ON


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had my first cup of coffee at 5:15 and hopped on the bike for a more indepth post-maintenance test flight.....went into Center City and rode Market to Broad....Broad down to the Navy Yard to try and get to see 2 of the 3 ships that I was stationed on a long time ago......they would not let me do that.....got on 95 and heade home.....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Rob
2. John
3. Joe
4. Tony
5. +1
6. Andrew
7. Isaac
8. Julian


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

The 1st Annual Garage Style BBQ was a great success!!! Im glad all the rats could make it with the exception of Ray. Ray we missed ya buddy!!!!!!









Warming up the grill.....Thanks Brian for letting us blow up the backyard today with BBQ!!!









Lets take a peek of some of the menu today.........

After all the Hamburgers and Hot Dogs we got into some Baby Back Ribs........




























and after our Cigar break we came back with some Filet Mignon wrapped in Bacon



















After a nice meal and cigars its time to relax and BS!!!!





































I wanna thank everyone for bringing all the food!!!! And Thank You Linda and Brian for letting us smoke out the backyard. Till next time my fellow RATS!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks errrrbody, had a great time and I rolled in at about 7:30pm........thanks again BriBri had a blast.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like a good time


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

*Fantastic cooking and posting Rob, thanks for doing these things. You have out done yourself!
*

Linda and Brian, John, Joe, Andrew, Isaac and Tony, I want to thank you for adding to this wonderful day. :nod:

Looking forward to more days of fun, food and fumas.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Looks like a good time


Right you are Ray.

(You going to be around Sat. July 16th? - We might be coming to the Island)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Today was AWESOME
Thanks for everyone coming out. We definately have to do it again....soon.
A special thanks goes out to Rob "AJ Fernandez" who is now dubbed "CHEF".
He out did himself with the Ribs & Filets....
ulian with the Burgers, Andrew with the Shrimp, Isaac with the Dogs, John with the Potato and MAcaroni salad. And bringin it all together.....Tony with the chips and Joe with the Soda and lest us not forget the "Cheesy potatos".
fricken tasty treats were had by all. 
Somewhere in the mix Linda broke out the chocolate covered Strawberries and the chocolate covered pretzels. she also made some macaroni salad.
I am hoping I am not forgetting anything.

Now on to the p0rn.......









Who's this guy...If you see him DEFINATELY bring him home...
I was tryin' to get him to move in.

First coarse ....cigars
Second course....
Burgers and Dogs


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Third coarse..... Cigars
F







ourth course....
Some MIGHTY FINE Ribs
I think I was able to steal 3/4's of a rack....Wonderful








And this man was the reason those Ribs were so good....

Next coarse .....Cigars

Fifth coarse................................................wait for it.....

















and then there's the money shot....








I interupted Joe's dining to get that shot. Thanks Joe


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

And inbetween the cigars and the WONDERFUL food....
The very best part
The PEOPLE....not just people, but GARAGE RATS


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)




----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

And if you doubted the authenticity of the Rats....
We did start out in the Garage









Thanks Guys........You're the best


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time, great food, great cigars & great company. Seems like a perfect day to me!

And Rob, if you ever want to come out to Pennsylvania and make some ribs I'll supply the propane!:hungry:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

My adventure began with an awesome bike ride over from Philly, my Valkyrie, well it had been way too long between putts......a fantastic afternnon.....and capped by a sweet ride home.....uneventful which all bike rides should be


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

A hearty thank you to all of the Garage days members that were in attendance yesterday. Thanks to Rob for the scrumptious rins and filets, and doing ALL the cooking. Thanks to all that supplied the food for the herf, and a big thanks to Brian and Linda for once again letting us into their house. It was a super time!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Now that we got the First one out of the way...I don't want to call it the First Annual because..................

I want to do it again 2 more times before the summer ends.
Everyone start looking at your calendars to see when is NOT good for you.
Forgive me if I posted this already.

I think we have plenty of time. What do you guys think?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

So 4th of July weekend will be starting tomorrow. I have company coming in for the weekend but I have off all week. We need to gather.
Big, small, indifferent ...however. 
Linda also took off next week so I may not have ALL the free time I want but I am ok with that. Linda and I don't get to spend alot of time together because of our work schedules.

Anyway,

What's goin on with everyone next week?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I know what I'm doing next week! I'm comin' over to your house, Bri! LOL! I could probably be there every night rofl except Monday. Maybe one other night. I got a night commitment one night, but I haven't figured out what night yet.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 and I are off Wednesday I can see what he wants to do.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure when Ill be over next......but I'll have my EZ Pass......thanks John for giving me some info and thaks DRPA for raising the tolls.....I never have that much cash on me:humble:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Perhaps a Wednesday Herf?
Can people make it?

Post up my friends.....


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I can stop by after work, I get out around 5:30ish


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Currently working, but next week is up in the air. If no work, I will ride down.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Remind me to bring KBBQ! lol


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i work 5 minutes away, i think i can make it. :rockon:


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

*Who's riding? (or driving)*

Sat. July 16th 1-5pm
at the Marine Corp League - 46 Ontario Ave

*Islanders MC Summer Party in Staten Island*
Burgers, Hot Dogs and Beer (soda?)
$20.00 donation


----------



## reidqa (Jul 4, 2011)

OMG,

Islanders, breed and hells angels.

South beach staten island late 60's murder and mayhem.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

This sounds like a good event.
I am DEFINATELY in.
All you guys without scoots you should seriously consider going. 
It's a good time to get together eat drink and smoke cigars.
Everyone is friendly and EVERYONE gets along. 
It's not what you think....."if you think that way".

Julian(Variable), HavanaJohn, and myself have attended the LowRiders party, and Julian and I went to the Leathernecks party. Just to hang out and smoke a few cigars. We knew no one there yet had a blast. 
There is usually live music and all the burgers and dogs and whatnot you can eat. Not to mention the beer is free too. beverages are included.

So if anyone is concidering, take the plunge.....Bikers are regular people too.
Post up if you're interested.....PLEASE
1. OZ
2. Variable



variable said:


> *Who's riding? (or driving)*
> 
> Sat. July 16th 1-5pm
> at the Marine Corp League - 46 Ontario Ave
> ...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Wednesday July 6th
A late afternoon gathering at the garage.
I have been in contact with a few guys and am trying to get a feel for what is going on.

We are talking a start time of around 4, hell I can even make it 3.
If people need to come earlier it is fine too. Linda and myself will be here all day.....

Can I get a list please
I know Andrew said he could stop by after work.
Isaac said he could make it.
Julian said he propably could make it down in the late afternoon (4-6)
Ray (ponyboy) and Davo I believe can make it I just need to let Ray know when (I am calling him back later this evening when I get a feel for what time)
and I am waiting for HavanaJohn to call me back.
I don't know where Rob and Joe are?

Guys can you post up.
I think this may be a nice mid week mini herf if not a full blown Herf.
PLEASE let me know
Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's herf!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Julian said he propably could make it down in the late afternoon (4-6)


Looking good for 4-6 :dance:

As Oz said, post up...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Sorry to say.....Today is a bust.
I have been feeling a bit under the weather but I usually just ignore these things and they go away. Well, this morning I feel like I have the DAMN FLU. OK, maybe it's not that bad but I can't breathe, I'm all congested. I feel hot, then cold. and my head hurts.....This shit doesn't happen to me DAMN IT.

I know Ray and Julian seem to e a definate, with Andrew right down the street say ing he could stop by. 
I appologize for the late cancelation. Again I thought it would "go away"

Till the next garage days.........
I hate being sick.....in the summer...WTF


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Get better bro....liquids!! And meds.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Gentlemen,
> Sorry to say.....Today is a bust.


Feel better my friend!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

ah too bad, there's always the next time. feel better man!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope you feel better Brian!!!!!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

:razz:Maybe your not feeling well because the NBA is in a lockout. Feel better.:heh:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope you are doing better Brian!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
You guys are the greatest. Thank you for all the get wells. And my apologies to all that calledand I never got back to them. I am up and about and back at work, which is another story all together.

So, The 16th....Julian and I are going to S.I. for a party. Is anyone else going?........

Rats, lets BBQ again soon also. Start throwing out dates. relatively soon.
I had such a good time I wanna do it again.

oh well, back to work.....ok, I still feel like sh|t.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> So, The 16th....Julian and I are going to S.I. for a party. Is anyone else going?........


Joe ? Tony ? anyone else going with us to the SI party ? :wave:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whats the itinerary.....where we meeting....details......Im down for it......got my EZPass....got my Ebay's Joe Rocket Phoenix....

Any chance for a side trip to Manhattan......rollin thru NYC on a Sat


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

5point0 said:


> Whats the itinerary.....where we meeting....details......Im down for it......got my EZPass....got my Ebay's Joe Rocket Phoenix....
> 
> Any chance for a side trip to Manhattan......rollin thru NYC on a Sat


Good to hear you will do this ride Tony. Not sure of the logistics for you, but how about meeting up with Brian around 12:00pm, ride to the Outter Bridge business office - Brian knows it. I'll meet you guys there and we will ride to the party (about 20 mins into SI).

Manhattan is a trip by it self, (in many ways) :bounce:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I concur,
Manhatten is a great ride (Canyon Run) but it's a "wholenuther" ride all together. One in which we DEFINATELY can do. 

Julian and I usually spend about 4 hours at these parties, eat, drink, and I call him Marry (just kidding) and smoke cigars surrounded by bikes, bikers, & music.
A good time had by all.

Hope to see you Saturday Tony.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I concur on the NYC on another day.....


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't make it Saturday. My kid has a big meet. Sporting event not the other thing.:roll:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian, where am I meeting you at Noon......details bro! Im even going to wash the Fat Lady (nickname for the Valk)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Well, where do you want to meet me Tony?
I am getting on the NJ turnpike at exit 5 and getting off the NJTP at exit 10.
You can come to my house (by 12) or we can meet somewhere else.
How would you get to exit 10 of the turnpike (NJTP....that is)?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Probably meet at a service plaza somewhere....looking for a map that shows them


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

ooks like either between 7-7a @MP 58.7 or 8a-9 @mp78.7


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That's GREAT.....but it doesn't help until you pick one my brother.
I pass both of them.
Where are you picking up the NJTP?...just curious.



5point0 said:


> ooks like either between 7-7a @MP 58.7 or 8a-9 @mp78.7


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think its 276 it looks like from my side. Its the most direct


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian, I will be at the:
*Woodrow Wilson Service Area (Northbound)*

_Named for the New Jersey governor who became the 28th President of the United States_
*Milepost:* 58.7, between Interchanges 7 and 7A Hamilton Township, Mercer County

Is Noon still good? Let me know the time and I will be there with belzon.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Who's Belzon? and what does HE ride?

rest stop. Btw 7 & 7a
How about 12:30.



5point0 said:


> Brian, I will be at the:
> *Woodrow Wilson Service Area (Northbound)*
> 
> _Named for the New Jersey governor who became the 28th President of the United States_
> ...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Who's Belzon? and what does HE ride?
> 
> How about 12:30.


Bells On


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry about the last minute change of plans......I cant go....


Think of me


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Did everyone make it back from Staten Island? I have bail money if someone needs it:smokin:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Julian, & I made the Islanders Party, and YES, we made it back without incident......well, actually we did not. But no one got arrested.
I just need to say this for the record. I never had any ill will towards Staten Island, but now I hold it a little nearer my heart. Why you may ask. Because of one gentleman from a pizza joint who without his help I would have been stranded. ALTHOUGH, Julian has "people" in Staten Island and he would have gone that route for me if need be....and I thank you also Julian.

I know, it's all vague.........

Anyway, whens the next HERF?
Garage?

anyone.....

bueller







bueller........


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent on the pizza guy saving the day.....what happened to the Titan? Hope nothing serious......I think we are going to New Jersey Motorsports Park on Sat.......

Sorry I was not able to go.......I think we should start to think about a trip to NYC.......cigars....lunch.......cigars......

You know the drill


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Julian, & I made the Islanders Party, and YES, we made it back without incident......well, actually we did not. But no one got arrested.
> I just need to say this for the record. I never had any ill will towards Staten Island, but now I hold it a little nearer my heart. Why you may ask. Because of one gentleman from a pizza joint who without his help I would have been stranded. ALTHOUGH, Julian has "people" in Staten Island and he would have gone that route for me if need be....and I thank you also Julian.
> 
> I know, it's all vague.........
> ...


How about this Sunday?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

WOW...it lives!!!!
Sunday is not good for me John. I have a grad party for Linda's Niece.
Yeah, I know. Linda would probably say to stay home too. She doesn't care.
Actually...........

How are you John? I need to give you a call.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I made it home....will post tomorrow......had a blast.....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just putting the idea out there for another Saturday ride or meet/ smoke and eat.........

It was awesome........lets do it.......also, I am up for having someone ridin' bitch..........c'mon Isaac.....mg:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Ju
> 
> st putting the idea out there for another Saturday ride or meet/ smoke and eat.........
> 
> It was awesome........lets do it.......also, I am up for having someone ridin' bitch..........c'mon Isaac.....mg:


How about we go to Ruts Hut for some "rippers"? Wr can hit Rubens Smoke Shop for cigars.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds great.........I have not heard of either of thes places but I looked Rut's hut up online


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Sounds great.........I have not heard of either of thes places but I looked Rut's hut up online


Rubens is a good place... We were talking about it at Don Franciscos on Saturday. How about those Rippers!?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

They look great...I have invited Andrea....and my bike riding neighbor too....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Check this out too. It is not real far ffom Ruts, and I hear it is GOOD! http://www.hollyeats.com/JimmyBuffs.htm


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW!!!:jaw:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Saturday? Lets go! About Us | Ruben's Smoke Stack


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I may make it. I want to but I may be in Long Island.
There is a possibillity that I may not go to LI till Sunday. If that is the case, I will go. Perhaps I can jetto LI after we do our thing on Saturday.

Keep me in the loop guys.
Thanks


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds like a super ride. But Sat. is my birthday and have family stuff to do.
For those of you who go, enjoy the ride and have one for me :smoke:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Depending on where and what time you meet, can I tag along?:grouphug:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Don, that would be great. I will also take this moment to once again thank you for a great afternoon. And what was the name of the rum that you said compares very favorably with the rum we sampled?

Thanks and look forward to riding with you!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Don, that would be great. I will also take this moment to once again thank you for a great afternoon. And what was the name of the rum that you said compares very favorably with the rum we sampled?
> 
> Thanks and look forward to riding with you!


Tony, it was Havana Club Anejo 7 Anos. It was very good.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

John, was that the name of what we drank or is that the name of the one from the Dominan Republic that Don said was very similar to the rum we tried?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> John, was that the name of what we drank or is that the name of the one from the Dominan Republic that Don said was very similar to the rum we tried?


That was the one we drank... It was Cuban.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Then he mentioned another that was very similar...I wanted the name of that one


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

5point0 said:


> Then he mentioned another that was very similar...I wanted the name of that one


Brugal Extra Anejo. Let me know where & when Saturday (if it doesn't rain) and I'll bring some.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Saturday? Lets go! About Us | Ruben's Smoke Stack


If possible can we start a little earlier? And I promise that I will estimate the distance a lot better.....

Don, it would be great to see you again and to errrrrbody else..........

We will wait for John to prognosticate as to the time and place to meet.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> If possible can we start a little earlier? And I promise that I will estimate the distance a lot better.....
> 
> Don, it would be great to see you again and to errrrrbody else..........
> 
> We will wait for John to prognosticate as to the time and place to meet.


Lemme look at the map. i will post up in a while. Brian, are you in?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It looks like the bet place to meet would be Don Franciscos. More later as the list firms up.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

There is a possibility I wont be able to make it....our pitbull and our pit/rottie had a go and the pitbull is the big loser....to the estimated $1,400 emergency vet bill......I will keep errrrrrrbody apprised of the situation.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Im on for tomorrow....I texteded John.........who all is going?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Hey Im on for tomorrow....I texteded John.........who all is going?


5point0
havanajohn
GrtndpwrflOZ
Don Francisco
eyesack-maybe

Meet at Don Francisco's store at 10:00 sharp. Stands up 10:10. First stop at Ruts Hut (http://www.roadfood.com/Reviews/Overview.aspx?RefID=1362) for some hot dogs. Then off to Rubens Smoke Stack (About Us | Ruben's Smoke Stack) For some cigar smoking. We should have a blast.

EDIT : Ruts Hut for the Ripper, not Jimmy Buffs, it makes more sense to do the ride this way...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, spoke to Brian last night...and just as John hinted at........the time Brian has to get up so as to meet me at the service plaza this morning.....it is the middle of the night for Bri-Bri.......:rockon:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yesterday was a Blast. 
HavanaJohn, Tony, Don, and myself went for a dog in Clifton, then went over to Reuben's for a smoke in Hackensack. 
A BIG thank you for the Box of Cigars (Parti Salomones) and the bottle of "viagraDominicana" as he called it that Don Francisco brought for all to share. Not to mention the SCREAMIN' Harley he rides. 
On a side note, Man he has good prices on cigars, and good cigars....I smoked a couple DF's last weekend and I was impressed!!!!. Check him out on rt 18 in East Brunswick NJ.

Anyway, we did alot of riding yesterday. It was great and the company was awesome. Gentlemen, we shall meet again soon. As soon as the weather gets cooler we can "Garage it" 
Till then, all our fellow cagers need to come out and "hang". It doesn't matter how you get there. We all just hang out and BS and have a smoke.

Till next time......................Gentlemen.

Hey JOhn, did you take any pics?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ditto on everything Brian wrote....I HAD A BLAST. And had such an afterglow from the event, stopped and got Andrea a smoothie from WaWa.....

And check this out....she says that she HAS to go to Don Fransisco's shop to see a cigar rolled.........she was a little bummed that it would have to be a weekday.......

She is so supportive of me and my cigars....now to talk her into a serious order of some CC's


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we rolling this weekend? How about a run thru Hunterdon and Warren counties w/food +cigars? Change of pace with little or no traffic.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Unless we do it pretty early...Andrea and I are going to our first Phillies game on Sat night.....7:05 start.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Unless we do it pretty early...Andrea and I are going to our first Phillies game on Sat night.....7:05 start.


Early is good up here! Breakfast?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man that could work.....but we may be pushing Brians limit......I dont know the roads......but we could do breakfast, a ride and then a cigar shop........even Holt's....how bad can parking be?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Man that could work.....but we may be pushing Brians limit......I dont know the roads......but we could do breakfast, a ride and then a cigar shop........even Holt's....how bad can parking be?


There is always the Northeast store. Easy parking...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe breakfast at a diner somewhere

They open at 10a.....a cigar or 2 and Im home by 2.5 or 3p


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Meeting HavanaJohn and GrtandPwerfulOz at 8:30am at the intersection of 539 and NJ 72.....and the riding to Long Beach Island


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Had a GREAT ride yesterday with 5point0 (Tony), and Oz (Brian) to Long Beach Island NJ. Early morning run thru the Jersey pines was a blast. Stopped for breakfast at Scojo's in Surf City, then rode up to the lighthouse (old Barney) and inlet for cigars and boat watching. A fast stop at Dairy Queen, then to the beach where Brian and Tony got their feet wet in the Atlantic. After that it was over the causeway and back home. Another fantastic Garage Days Bike Division ride! I think Brian and Tony have more pics...

Tony (L) and Brian (R) at the inlet


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Tony, We're famous!!!!
Great pic John,
GREAT time yesterday. We should have been doing this EVERY saturday moring. Hell, if we did it early enough, we could do the run then have a HERF somewhere afterward. 

A BIG "THANKS" to HavanaJohn for the idea.

I should have taken pictures.....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a blast. Its not for the faint of heart, you have to get out of your comfort zone....and maybe get up a bit earlier than normal.....and the guys wiith cars not bikes.......you guys have to get into this.......something to think about as it gets colder.......maybe still do the get togethers, just meet there and smoke or whatever........I would love to Long Beach Island again after the "season" and before it gets too cold.....would even take the truck if I had too.....and most importaly......next time, I will ask Andrea if she wants to go.....even if I KNOW SHE WILL SAY NO!!! (dont ask.......but did not go to the game)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

So, actually I did take a few pics. Nothing exciting, but here it goes.....

John and I waiting for Tony on the side of Rt 72 at Rt 539 at 8:00am










Tony showed then it was of to the island for Breakfast.
We had to wait a bit for a table but the eye candy kept us entertained.










After breakfast it was off to the inlet..where John's pic of Tony and I was taken.
Just kicked back and had a seegar.
"Is that a light house or are you happy to see me?
No, just a light house.hahahaha


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice photos!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Thanks John, I was surprised they came out so well be it that we couldn't even see the damn screen on the phone in the daylight.

I am very impressed with the camera on our phiones. Gotta love technology.

I'd also like to say that we were really missing the rest of the crew. We spoke of it often yesterday.

Cagers, you are always included. YOU *ARE* part of the crew.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Issac, did you ever make it to the Island yesterday?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Lets get this started early enough for *EVERYONE**, *all the regular Garage Days guys........lets plan another Sat thing...maybe not as early but still on Saturday and still early enough to make the weekend feel longer (Oz, you know what I mean).........


I also learned that Oz has given me a new nickname.......


Nickel........we will explain later


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yes, the whole crew would be nice.
Now for a Saturday and a location.
I think Breakfast AND the Beach would be GREAT. But mine is only ONE opinion.

If you people are still out there, chime in please.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Yes, the whole crew would be nice.
> Now for a Saturday and a location.
> I think Breakfast AND the Beach would be GREAT. But mine is only ONE opinion.
> 
> If you people are still out there, chime in please.


+1 Breakfast and the beach would be fine with me.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time, sorry I couldn't make it.

Breakfast and the beach sounds good to me too. This weekend?

Seaside or back to the island?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me where we go. LBI = less traffic.
and glad to see you're still with us.
How have you been Julian?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Since I have been once, and I know how to get there, plus the awesom breakfast.......I vote for LBI


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Since I have been once, and I know how to get there, plus the awesom breakfast.......I vote for LBI


+1 for LBI... I am with ya Tony. We could save time by just meeting on the Island at Scojos. If we are going to the beach, have to cage it so I can bring a chair and umbrella and stuff. 6 or more people, and we can get a reservation.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> If we are going to the beach, have to *cage* it so I can bring a *chair* and umbrella and stuff. 6 or more people, and we can get a reservation.


Must bring chairs for all......just kidding.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John, if indeed you are driving. You could bring extra chairs.
Tony, If we go this Saturday, are you riding or driving? I was going to ride. I could meet p with you on 70 or 295 however the hell you go.
Let me know.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> John, if indeed you are driving. You could bring extra chairs.
> Tony, If we go this Saturday, are you riding or driving? I was going to ride. I could meet p with you on 70 or 295 however the hell you go.
> Let me know.


I can rustle up 3 chairs...We really need more Garage Days peeps to get in on this. How bout it??? Issac? Julian? Robert? Joe? Ray? Andrew (I think he is away)? You dont have to be a Garage Days herfer to participate. Any other Puffers?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think I am planning on riding........76-295-70...mister smart ass:frusty:


LOL


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

5point0 said:


> I think I am planning on riding........76-295-70...mister smart ass:frusty:
> 
> LOL


 76
295
 70
441

*WRONG*

The answer should be= 513

You do the math mister dumbass. _I love you too_.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> 76
> 295
> 70
> 441
> ...


Okaaaaay...Did I miss something?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tony,
If you're riding I can meet up with you at the Red Lion Diner.
It's on the circle of 70 & 206 (on your way)
The addy is 1753 Route 206, Southampton, NJ 08088-8834 

That's 30 minutes from my house. 
and actuaaly where I had to turn around and go to after you turned around (when we departed) to get back to 70. I come up from 206 so it's a good meeting spot.

All you need to tell me is the time.

Whadaya think?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> Okaaaaay...Did I miss something?


Don't you take 72 into LBI?
If you stayed on 70 you'd end up in Manasquan

76+295+70=441, 76+295+70+72=513

It's all math my brothers.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Don't you take 72 into LBI?
> If you stayed on 70 you'd end up in Manasquan
> 
> 76+295+70=441, 76+295+70+72=513
> ...


Ahhhh I see.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> I can rustle up 3 chairs...We really need more Garage Days peeps to get in on this. How bout it??? Issac? Julian? Robert? Joe? Ray? Andrew (I think he is away)? You dont have to be a Garage Days herfer to participate. Any other Puffers?


I think I'm in 
is it Sat or Sun? What time are we planning on getting there?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

variable said:


> I think I'm in
> is it Sat or Sun? What time are we planning on getting there?


I think we are going for Saturday.
Time, what say you John?......Tony?

I'm up for whatever time? I'm going to assume it's O dark 30. Some un Godly time like last week. It made for a perfect day.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think we are going for Saturday.
> Time, what say you John?......Tony?
> 
> I'm up for whatever time? I'm going to assume it's O dark 30. Some un Godly time like last week. It made for a perfect day.


We have to get there earlier this time, so we dont have the wait. I would think about 7:45 would work at Scojos.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> We have to get there earlier this time, so we dont have the wait. I would think about 7:45 would work at Scojos.


If I meet Tony at The Red Lion Diner at 7 (leave my house at 6:20 get gas and off I go). Google Maps says 50 minutes to Scojo's

+10 minutes for tolerance time +/- 5min.

We're talkin 8:00am
That is getting up at 5am.

Do we actually know people that get up that early? I mean other than You and Tony.

Anyone......

anyone........

......Bueller


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> If I meet Nickel at The Red Lion Diner at 7


I am good to meet there @ 7a


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, it would be great if we could get 8-10 folks together......for a great breakfast.....some awesome smokes (Brian, John and I all smoked Cohibas of different models) and then maybe a stop by the beach..............

This is for John


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man, it would be great if we could get 8-10 folks together......for a great breakfast.....some awesome smokes (Brian, John and I all smoked Cohibas of different models) and then maybe a stop by the beach..............

This is for John






1993 Mustang Cobra 5.0L Flowmaster Super 44 Muffl - Car Videos on StreetFire


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's a date Nickel.
I'll see you Saturday morning (7:00am) at The Red Lion Diner.
John, have you heard from anyone?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's a date Nickel.
> I'll see you Saturday morning (7:00am) at The Red Lion Diner.
> John, have you heard from anyone?


No yet... Ray is a maybe he will LMK. We need to call Joe, Rob, and Issac. It may be too early for Julian.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> No yet... Ray is a maybe he will LMK. We need to call Joe, Rob, and Issac. It may be too early for Julian.


Joe and Rob may be up for it if they have off.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Grrrrrr! Where's that Valkyrie??? LOL


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Does any of the crew post anymore.
WHATS UP WITH THAT????

Rob
Joe
Isaac
Andrew

Come on guys, 

Where's my crew at?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Brian, here is the latest list for the shore on Sunday :

1. John
2. Brian
3. Tony
4. Julian ( may miss breakfast but coming)
5. Issac (trying to make breakfast but coming)
6. Andrew (same as Issac I think)

All is subject to change


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I haven't talked to Julian yet.
Hopefully I get a chance today. 

Tonght is dedicated to watching EAGLES v Pittsburgh.
If anybody is around I will be "Garaging" it. Which is pretty much what I do every night.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

What's up with not making breakfast.....c'mon guys.....can you get up early on one Sunday........get out of your comfort zone for the importance of the group....been way too long......we need to fill that restaraunt up with Puff'sters



:hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry:

Tony Brian John Isaac Julian Andrew Rob


And the rest...it only let me put 7 smilies


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> What's up with not making breakfast.....c'mon guys.....can you get up early on one Sunday........get out of your comfort zone for the importance of the group....been way too long......we need to fill that restaraunt up with Puff'sters
> 
> :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry: :hungry:
> 
> ...


Like I posted, if we get 6 or more, then we have a reservation--no line!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

:car: 

Does not matter what you drive


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any thing like that on your 919? :banana:

John, you asked for a Valkyrie:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im on the 3rd one from the leftound:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL No nothing like thar... just unintendef power wheelies in first and second.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rob's on call and Joe has family responsibilities.
But other than that....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

5point0 said:


> Im on the 3rd one from the leftound:


I thought that was you.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Didn know where else to put this:

My local B&M in Havertown made the news.........one of the employees said he had stage 4 cancer and he didnt......heres the story

Havertown 'cancer patient' a fraud, police say | Philadelphia Inquirer | 08/19/2011


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

As of right now the Weather Channel is saying 50% chance of rain Sunday.
If that is the case, there is a possibility that this may be a bust.

I'm not raining on the DAMN parade. 

But if it is raining we can have breakfast anywhere.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me know....we can cage it.....well, might be we, could be I


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Any thing like that on your 919? :banana:
> 
> John, you asked for a Valkyrie:


Same bike different rider... Turn up the volume, and watch it at 480p w/full screen. Dr Sardonicus SlideWinder - YouTube


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

What's the latest and greatest for the plans?

Anything today? Weather wise (bikes) today would be best, but bad for some participants.

Tomorrow, poor weather possibilities, better for participants............


So........

On a side note, Brian...Andrea almost pulled the trigger on a SubAqua Noma 3.........

On a sider note....anyone know a lawyer...I got served Notice of Arbitration from Sallie Mae......May 2012


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I changed my schedule around. Linda has off today, LA John is showing up at 11:00am. and I have alot of house shit I need to do today.
Maybe around 2 I will have some open time but I am not sure.

If the weather doesn't change are we keeping the same plans?
I was under the impression we were going to the beach. If the weather sucks 
are we still? 
Again, Breakfast can be had anywhere together.

I just checked the weather channel
20% chance of rain today
60% chance of rain tomorrow
THAT SUCKS


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I changed my schedule around. Linda has off today, LA John is showing up at 11:00am. and I have alot of house shit I need to do today.
> Maybe around 2 I will have some open time but I am not sure.
> 
> If the weather doesn't change are we keeping the same plans?
> ...


I would say no to the beach, breakfast anywhere and maybe back to Brians for a garage thing.......


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That works, or even Breakfast closer to you which is probably closer to John.
And then over to Holt's Northest, or Here is fine.

Suggestions?

John?

I?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait...this is happening tomorrow.....I thought John meant the other one was moved to Sunday....I may be in for this!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That's not a problem Ray, We just don't know what we're doing yet, be it that there is a good chance of rain.

Where to Guys? I am still thinking Breakfast. We just don't have to go to LBI.



Rock31 said:


> Wait...this is happening tomorrow.....I thought John meant the other one was moved to Sunday....I may be in for this!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in for tomorrow. Looking like rain at times tomorrow.

So... 
how about *Mastoris* in *Bordentown* for breakfast ? 9:00am?

then go to 
Ashes To Ashes, 300 Farnsworth Avenue, Bordentown ?

-OR-
Don Francisco's and breakfast near there.

What say you ????


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It does not matter to me, we can take the truck......


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Anywhere is fine with me,
Someone talk to Big John and see what he thinks and we can go from there.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm down Mastoris. Never been, but you can't go wrong with a diner  (even if it's a classy shmassy diner lol). I have a lunch date at around 1:00 though, so I can't stay TOO long, but long enough for a smoke or two. Would love to see you guys  Call me 856-397-6002 tomorrow morning.

Edit: Let's do this if this is cool with everyone, just got off the phone with John. He'll be going to church till around 10:30, so he said he'll just meet us wherever we're smoking. Who's in? Still call me in the morning, though. I'll be up around 7:30 or 8.



variable said:


> I'm in for tomorrow. Looking like rain at times tomorrow.
> 
> So...
> how about *Mastoris* in *Bordentown* for breakfast ? 9:00am?
> ...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Mastoris in Bordentown for breakfast is fine.
Where ever it is just post it up with time and I will be there.
This WILL come together.

Let's base it on what time John can make it. Then we can all have breakfast together.

Tony, where you at?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im in, I was hoping to get it going a little earlier but......I know that not everyone is up at 4:15am chomping at the bit to go somewhere.......

So is it Mastoris at 10:30?

Let me [email protected]

call, text, email, or for the next couple of hours before dawn..Bat Light

Just checked the distances....time looks great for the distances involved....lets do it


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning... where are smoking? Brians or elsewhere? Wherever I am in. Someone post up at some point.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I might be going out on a limb....looks like it will be Matsoris around 10:30a.....and then Ashes to Ashes....I wanted to get started earlier, but the vary reasonable distances...it works for me.......


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

John, what time you gonna get done with church? I thought we were doing this earlier, too.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good Morning Gentlemen.

John Prey forus in church will ya? Thanks
Tony, what's your route to Mastori's.

So, is it going to be 10:30?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I spoke to John last night and he will be done with church around 10:30 ish or so.

Andrea will not be joining and I will be in the 'rado....as in Colorado...the truck by Chevy not the state of


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

You gus should check out puff chat.....********: PUFF.com


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> I spoke to John last night and he will be done with church around 10:30 ish or so.
> 
> Andrea will not be joining and I will be in the 'rado....as in Colorado...the truck by Chevy not the state of


 I will be out around 10:30 or so. post up where we are smoking. I have a lot to be thankful for this week...


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

variable said:


> I'm in for tomorrow. Looking like rain at times tomorrow.
> 
> So...
> how about *Mastoris* in *Bordentown* for breakfast ? 9:00 am?
> ...


Except, at 10:30 instead of 9..........


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Mm, we allall do every day, bro. 
Ok guys, we should keep our original time of 9:00 at Mastoris since it'll probably be around 1130 or so when John makes it to the area. 
Is this cool with everyone?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Mm, we allall do every day, bro.
> Ok guys, we should keep our original time of 9:00 at Mastoris since it'll probably be around 1130 or so when John makes it to the area.
> Is this cool with everyone?


Isaac.....if you're gonna be there....I'll be there.........Brian?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am in.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Alright guys, just got off the phone with Brian. 9:30 at Mastori's it is. Be there or be... in church! lol

Gonna go get showered and coffeed up. Someone call Julian to make sure he'll be there.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Lookit' Our youngin I, he's taking point on this one. 
I'm impressed.

Tony? Julian? 9:30 good?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha well all you geezers seemed like y'all were gonna break a hip deciding. LOL! jk jk!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Haha well all you geezers seemed like y'all were gonna break a hip deciding. LOL! jk jk!!!


Punk! lol


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

9:30......I'm gettin in the shower now 8:55 lets see when I get there


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Haha well all you geezers seemed like y'all were gonna break a hip deciding. LOL! jk jk!!!


*Cann't make it, broke my hip* :hurt:

just kidding.. see you at 10ish


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm thinking closer to 10 but I am rushing my brothers


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

9:25 I'm outta here (after I kiss the wife of course, she's sleeping like all the other normalpeople).


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Well Sunday turned out to be a great time.
Thank you Julian for suggesting Mastori's. We will definately do that again.
We changed our plans for the weather and it's a good thing looking outside now with the pouring rain, lightening and thunder.
So it was off to Mr. Stogy's. This I am leaning to believe is our "Go To" place to hang and smoke cigars. Ya gotta love the place.
I'm sure they love us after John walks in and drops 2 bottles of Seagrams for the "bar".

Tony, Isaac, Julian, John, and Andrew showed up today at verying times and it all worked out.

I got to Mastori's closer to 10 and Tony and Isaac were keeping a table










Julan arrived and we ate.....ALOT
Then off for cigars.....
where to........Mr. Stogy's of course...










John Pose for me...










and tell us a story...









Andrew was there also but didn't want to be photographed...something about not being aloud in Pa.....we respected his wishes.

And then we talked about important political stuff, like...








This a blatant use of gratuitous boobage........

Gentlemen, and I use the term loosely, I had a very nice day as always with you guys.

Till next weekend.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely had a great time with you guys, as usual! My two pics from today:



Eyesack view lol:


Can't wait to see y'all again!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian,

Were you still bumming about not riding the Titan....did you make it home before it rained....I hit some serious shit on my way to Collingswood.....

Julian, ditto on the Mastoris....very good.....

Isaac, great to see you again, always a pleasure.

Andrew, glad you could make it.......look forward to it again


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I wasn't bumming as bad as I was earlier.
The rain wasn't that bad by the time John, Andrew and I left but yeah. 
This is why we changed our plans and like pro's Everything came together.

The only thing that could have made it better would be Rob, & Joe coming also.

I miss those guys, and I still want to BBQ again before the "season" is over.
What is everyone doing Labor Day weekend?
Perhaps a BBQ HERF at the Garage....../backyard. Just throwin' it out there.

See you guys next week


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What's everyone doing for the Labor day weekend?
I was thinking of having another Rob-B-Q.
I was hoping we could all get together again.

PLEASE post up..I'll send out PM's also.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What's everyone doing for the Labor day weekend?
> I was thinking of having another Rob-B-Q.
> I was hoping we could all get together again.
> 
> PLEASE post up..I'll send out PM's also.


What day are you planning?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey, Good Morning Bro,
That's what I am trying to find out.
What day?

If everyone posts up I can see....
Is a particular day good for you John?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Hey, Good Morning Bro,
> That's what I am trying to find out.
> What day?
> 
> ...


Good Morning Brian. Sunday or Monday will work for me.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Let's Start with Sunday.

So say the crew??????????????


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Late to post some pics from Sunday.......A littl cigar Pron

Isaac








Andrew








Brian


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Great pics Tony


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> What's everyone doing for the Labor day weekend?
> I was thinking of having another Rob-B-Q.
> I was hoping we could all get together again.
> 
> PLEASE post up..I'll send out PM's also.


Im up for it......prefer Sun.........but not set in stone.......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Also....not to hijack the Her In The Serf, but its looking like LBI may not be the place to be on Sunday afternoon........Im just sayin'


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I hear ya Tony.
John I guess you are now aware of a Huricane. Hopefully it turns and goes out to sea.

I am hoping....

Tony, what are you doing Saturday? I was thinking early morn ride.
Breakfast, the whole "shebang".

Julian, you up for EARLY?
John will be busy, so he's out. 

It's supposed to be nice on Saturday.

and as for the Rob-B-Q, Sunday would be good
Anyone else?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I hear ya Tony.
> John I guess you are now aware of a Huricane. Hopefully it turns and goes out to sea.
> 
> I am hoping....
> ...


You know Im up for it; Just need to grab some









See if the







wants to accompany
and then jump on my








and make my way to somewhere in


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Let's make it so then.
Saturday in the AM. You make the call on how early.
As for where. 
Do we want to eat? I say "Yeah". It doesn't have to be massive. Hell, it can even be healthy if you would like.
Right now I have no suggestions.
Perhaps even LBI depending on the weather.

John, I am hoping things turn out to sea for Sunday. 

Where is everyone? Does no one post up on the Garage anymore?

John, Tony, Julian occasionally, Isaac (the original Enigma), and Andrew (who has become the enigma but shows often....cudo's to you Andrew)
Where's Rob, and Joe?

Let's get this party started.....


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Let's make it so then.
> Saturday in the AM. You make the call on how early.
> As for where.
> Do we want to eat? I say "Yeah". It doesn't have to be massive. Hell, it can even be healthy if you would like.
> ...


Yeah I am watchong the sitiation develop, and will be in contact of we need tp cancel. Currently, I am up in the field giving the dogs a chance to run.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian............I dont care where we









Or 









And then we can


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tony, sounds [or should I say looks] like a plan.
Sometime Saturday we'll find each other and eat and smoke.

A solid Garage crew plan.

LET'S DO IT

Sunday, I am hoping for the best but this B|TCH keeps gettin' me down!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good Morning John.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey John........after looking like it might start to track more to the east, this morning they are saying the models are starting to bring it back to the west.......fingers crossed


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Yes, fingers crsiosnedosoas[odfkdpokaspd'kfo'askfa'

Sorry, It's kinda hard to type with fingers crossed.
That's good to hear. I was hearing this morning about NJ & NYC getting ready if it comes up this far. 
I would rather hear it's going away....

Let's hope for the best DAMN IT!!!!!

AND HOW COOL IS TONY'S AVATAR?!
I was going to say that it's pretty gay then I noticed he "flipped" it.
Very Cool Tony......Very Cool and a couple of very good looking guys I may add.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Good morning... Son wants a generator, so we stopped at Tractor Supply for one. They were sold out.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I liked your avatar.....and I also thought it would be dumb to copy...so I flipped it


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The weekend is looking bad.
Perhaps a 

HURRICANE HERF 

Saturday.


Perhaps........


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> The weekend is looking bad.
> Perhaps a
> 
> HURRICANE HERF
> ...


This sounds good to me.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good Morning John, I hope all is well.
I thought about buying a generator but the thought is fading fast.
I think we'll just rough it and hopefully everything will be fine.
I am thinknig if a tree falls on my house I am not going to care if I have power or not.


What are they saying now about the weather for Saturday John?

Do we want to do Breakfast and perhasp the garage?
Do we want to do Brunch and then Mr. Stogy's?


Suggestions?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Good Morning John, I hope all is well.
> I thought about buying a generator but the thought is fading fast.
> I think we'll just rough it and hopefully everything will be fine.
> I am thinknig if a tree falls on my house I am not going to care if I have power or not.
> ...


I am thinking Stogys/brunch. We should wrap things up about3 or so, as the heavier raon/wind will be starting by then. Additionally the garage sounds good.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am in, but I would prefer breakfast and the garage......only so that I or we can be home and able to do anything if we see something......Im just saying........play it by ear and wait for others to check in.

op2:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Alright then, Stogy's or the garage with a side of food thrown in.

Perhaps if we are lucky a couple other crew members will chime in.



havanajohn said:


> I am thinking Stogys/brunch. We should wrap things up about3 or so, as the heavier rain/wind will be starting by then. Additionally the garage sounds good.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Have we decided on a time? We got our downspouts unplugged so hopefully the basment wont flood too bad


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

OK.......whats the plan...we do this early enough....and Im riding the


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Is anybody out there?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rain, what rain? WE DON'T NEED NO STINKIN' RAIN.
Huricane Herf

Holt's NorthEast. 11:00am 
Be there or be washed away 
BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am SO there...........sans Andrea.......eep:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If Andrea isn't coming I will let Linda sleep. Haha

An idea to include the wives would be to have a Garage Herf. This way they can hang in the house if they don't like all the cigar smoke.

See you there Tony.

I'm going to post up outside of the Garage thread incase there are any philly guys around.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Heard a rumor..........might be a gathering somewhere on the Saturday of Labor Day Weekend, early afternoonish.....burgers and such, possibly home made potatoe salad from Andrea, yes that Andrea, might make a showing......will have to wait until there is confirmation.......:laser:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kick in the A$$ Tony.

Confirmation Given..

The Second Annual First LAbor Day Rob-B-Q at the Garage (and surrounding Back yard)

Food, cigars, friends, and FOOD, Hell, we can even talk some.


PLEASE.....lets go with EVERYONE'S INVITED

If we run outta food, you'll just be hungry.
If ya want to brinfg something bring something.
If ya don't ....Don't.

All I ask is that you post up if you ARE coming and post up what you are or are not bringing.
That woulds make things easy.

Hopefully we get a pretty good turnout.

Let's start a list

1. Oz
2. Linda
3. Tony
4. Andrea (perhaps)
5. 
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
and so on.......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Thanks for the kick in the A$$ Tony.
> 
> Confirmation Given..
> 
> ...


Lets get the Garage Days going with a holiday kick off


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It looks like no one wants to play....

Oh well, Tony it may just be the 4 of us.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I want to play, just not sure if I can get away for the day yet.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Not a problem.
You know you are always welcomed.
Hopefully you can make it.
You can even bring your Bro Dav-O, haha, he is more than welcomed also.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

What day is this going to happen? Will. It be on Labor Day itself?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

John I believe they are shooting for Saturday.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'd like it to be Saturday.
If the concensus shows Sunday is better, then so be it.
I would just like to leave a day "cushion" before going back to work.
Be it that Monday most have off, Saturday or Sunday John.

John are you home or were you able to go to LBI after the storm?

AND
what are you feeling about the Rob-b-q? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am on the islamd now . We arrived yesterday. It is like nothing happened at all. Saturday is not good for me. Dont let me change your plans...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John, I am trying to figure out what day is good as I stated Most have off on Monday so Saturday or Sunday is good.

Tony and myself prefer Saturday, but as with most things I am trying to keep this a democracy.

Anybody else out there?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am good for Saturday, I think dav0 might be as well.

Sunday I will be in LI.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

No problem. Have a good time men.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

So, It is looking like Saturday.
John, If Sunday is an option would you be able to make it or is that pushing it with you getting home on Saturday and all?
Let me know Bro.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nah. Keep it Saturday. Switching it to another day would knock out other brothers.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I am on the islamd now . We arrived yesterday. It is like nothing happened at all. Saturday is not good for me. Dont let me change your plans...


John, glad to hear you were able to get out to the island........Like it never happened.......do not phaque with a man's vacay!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So confused with your avatars lol....someone add a star or something!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> So confused with your avatars lol....someone add a star or something!


In honor of meeting you this weekend..........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

muahhaha very nice


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Thanks for the kick in the A$$ Tony.
> 
> Confirmation Given..
> 
> ...


I hope I am not making a premature assumption:gossip:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I do not know yet Tony.

Ray,.....Dav-O.....

Are you going to be able to make it?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Might just be wishful thinking on my part......but the weather guessers....so far......anyway.....are agreeing.....Sat looks to be the best day of teh weekend!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Good morning Bro.
Tony it looks like it may just be the 4 of us....hahaha.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

There will be more......there just has to be more.....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's Summer time, and it's ending soon.
Alot of people have alot to do.

I PM'd with Rob, He's been really busy and his September is ALL BOOKED UP.

Waiting to hear from others still.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> So confused with your avatars lol....someone add a star or something!


That's funny because everytime I see your avatar I think of shuckins

and by the way, I did add a star. Otherwise my avatar would be a picture of Tony. That wouldn't make sense.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow.......the weekend starts tomorow people..........:director::horn:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm bagging the BBQ.
Have a GREAT Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry I didn't post up sooner, but I don't think I can make it anyway


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

would anyone be interested in doing something monday? I live 20 minutes south of brian and we could hang out on the back yard patio at my place if there's enough interest. and herf-b-q too as well.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

You know me bro, I'm in! lol


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Keep me in the loop Andrew,
Linda works during the day. I can stop by for a smoke.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I mightbe up foor that! I will keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry Brian I haven't been keeping up with my puff stuff. I would of been there if I checked earlier.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

when is a good time for everyone? I was just gonna fire up the charcoal grill and throw some burgers down, nothing fancy.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Is anything going on tomorrow?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i haven't heard anything back from anyone. If anyone wants to come by tomorrow my address is 1916 N. Birchwood Pk Dr, cherry Hill NJ 08003 cell is 856-524-3834 and i'll be hanging out around 1pm or so. give me a call.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks good.......I may be by! Depending on the weather might even ride the bike!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

well were out here grilling, stop. by if you can make it there's still some food left.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Andrew for hosting us on Monday. The burgers and sausages were delicious, and Johnny, Tracy and I had a great time. I wish you other guys would've shown up! Oh well, more food for us 

Alas, I forgot to take any pics haha. Just trust me, though. Charcoal slow-cooked meat is FTW!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Just wanted to give a shout out to Andrew for hosting us on Monday. The burgers and sausages were delicious, and Johnny, Tracy and I had a great time. I wish you other guys would've shown up! Oh well, more food for us
> 
> Alas, I forgot to take any pics haha. Just trust me, though. Charcoal slow-cooked meat is FTW!


Sounds like you Andrew and the other people had a swell time. Sorry I couldn't make it, hope we can get together soon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A few of us SI, NJ people are getting together Sat Night on SI if anyone is interested, I know it's quite the hike at night though.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Kind of locked down this weekend....cookout with some of Andrea's work peeps......

I will be to the first one I can egt to :brushteeth:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Could not believe the the Garage Days thread was down to the 5th entry.......TTT..........


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Garage days.......WTF is that?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Garage days.......WTF is that?


That is not funny....TAKE IT BACK!!!!!:flame::jaw:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

ok,.......................


S O R R Y


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Lets get something going this weekend... Maybe we can do it at the garage so we can get the non motorcyclists involved. We havent done this in a while. Nothing big or extravagant, lets keep it the way we used to do it. Smoke cigars, and have fun... no need to go big. We need to reconnect after a long and sometimes rough summer. What do you think Brian? Lets hear from the members!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I could do Saturday, but not Sunday. I have a wine. Tasting with the wife.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I do not know if I can swing it this weekend.
Sunday is definately out.
I'll have to talk to Linda about the game plan on Saturday.

I'll post up as soon as I have a game plan for the weekend.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I do not know if I can swing it this weekend.
> Sunday is definately out.
> I'll have to talk to Linda about the game plan on Saturday.
> 
> I'll post up as soon as I have a game plan for the weekend.


Tony says both days are no good this weekend. Saturday is fine with me.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im up for next Saturday the 24th..........hope it stays cool...get that winter feeling again.....oke:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

So, anything going on tomorrow?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

OK.....I am up for next Saturday, is it on? Let me know.......I hope all had a great weekend this weekend......free up next Saturday......


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds go to me.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I know this does not rival what the Great and Powerful Oz has and makes available to us........but........
here is my set up.........not the caster wheels for.....portability


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol. Better than nothing.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I really like it Tony... Kinda like riding a Gold Wing LOL.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL very nice Tony.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Tony I like the Beer in the bucket brother!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was finishing up my last Miller Light.....the other beer is Wolter's Pilsner about $20 a case......not quite 12 oz and I can fit 3 in the bucket with ice and one in my hand.........4 beers and a cigar...its all good.



Are we on for Saturday?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I can make Saturday if something is going down!!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Do I pencil in Saturday or write it down in pen?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Saturday is good for me too.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Allright!!! It is officially Fall, and that means it is time for a garage herf. Brian says it is a go, and the Eagles and Giants will be on the T.V. Usual time (1:00). Hope to see all the garage guys there. -j


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will have to pass this week.....but I should be good for the next one...I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't make Sunday. Sorry, perhaps next Sunday. Go Eagles. Lol


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I guess I'll see most of you on another weekend. Saturday I am spending with Linda. 

Sunday it is.
All are invited. Cigars & Eagles Giants game.
Come one come all. 
Nothing special just cigars.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry my fellow rats but I can't make Sunday either. Enjoy!!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

EAGLES v Giants HERF is on.
Be it 1 person, be it a dozen. It's all good.
All are invited.
If you don't know how to get here pm me for the address.

I'll be in the GARAGE watchin the game.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it Brian!!!!!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry i couldn't make it guys, i was still in the middle of pennsylvania coming back from penn state when i heard about it.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

To early to ask about this weekend?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

How is Oct 1 looking? Lookin' good for me........how 'bout for youse guys? Might try and find a gangster movie...Scarface or Godfather !, !!, or even !!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

This weekend is pretty much a bust Gentlemen. 
I had a Wedding Saturday and today I need to get things done that I didn't do Saturday.

How about next weekend. Whatever day is best for EVERYONE.
If we start posting up early.


On a side note. I need to send you guys my email addy so you can get ahold of me easier. I am hardly ever on Puff since it is now blocked at work. DAMN BIG BROTHER! I kid. 
Anyway, it is the fastest and easiest way to get ahold of me and for me to respond to you. Other than calling me that is.

I hope we can have an OFFICIAL "Garage opening HERF"
Let me know Gentlemen and..................


GO E A G L E S


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Saturday works best for me...........:behindsofa:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OZ: Sat/Sun Oct. 8/9th
Tony: Sat. Oct. 8th


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

OZ: Sat/Sun Oct. 8/9th
Tony: Sat. Oct. 8th
havanajohn : Sun. Oct.9th.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm fine with Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as I can recover from Oktoberfest in Verona on Saturday I can make it on Sunday Oct 9.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> As long as I can recover from Oktoberfest in Verona on Saturday I can make it on Sunday Oct 9.


It will be great to see you again Ray.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

If I can get away from my ball and chain (schoolwork), I'll come over either day  I honestly don't remember the last time I smoked a cigar. It's been over a month, though. What's a cigar taste like again?  lol wait, how do I post on Puff again?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Are we going to herf Sunday?


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK,
lets go with Sunday.
Tony can you get out? 
I too prefer Saturday. But not THIS Saturday.
Usual time. I am watching the EAGLES game (whatever time that is)
So I'll be in the garage.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be down about 1:00, hope to see a lot of people this week.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Going for a ride later this morning with a neighbor, next Saturday we are going to family day at Boeing.....not sure whats going on next Sunday


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's B E A U T I F U L out.
I know John said he'd show up. 
Joe, ar eyou coming also?
Is that it?
Anyone else?

Bueller


Bueller



It is nice out and the EAGLES are on at 1. 
I WILL be watching the game.


It's ON


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

10/15 We will be going to Boeing Family Day and maybe see if they will be filling any of the positions of those arrested for pain med amature suplly services

10/16 She wants to go for a ride....not sure what direction.

10/30 Possibly meeting a BOTL at Holt's...not sure of the details


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow...a week since the last post...i hope all is well with errrrrrrbody


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

<crickets>

Whats up guys...........


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

sup guys, sorry i haven't been on puff in a while. hopefully i didn't miss too many herfs while i've been out. 

anything going on lately?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sunday sunday sunday. Regular time. All invited


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Sunday sunday sunday. Regular time. All invited


Havanajohn +1 attending


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

We'll see


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

5point0 said:


> We'll see


WHADAYA MEAN "We'll see"
WTF

Bring your bud to the garage.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Im not sure whats going on....there is a BLIZZZZZARD coming :hat:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I gotta sit this one out this week but looking forward to getting the whole gang together SOON!!!!!!!

Hey Brian is Tony getting snotty or what????? LOL JK Tony!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Hey Brian is Tony getting snotty or what?????


Maybe just a little bit.......

Wonder if I might ride the bike!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's on.
Rob, sorry you can't make it. 
I'll see whoever at 1. 
Come one come all. 
The Garage isn't completely ready for the season but it is OPEN.
Hey smooth,...um,......ah,.........I mean Tony! You coming?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK, Just got a call from Havana John. He has to work today.
So,......It's a bust.
No one else said they'd be coming so it seems "Till next time"

I'll be watching Football pretty much all day so I will be around.
If you're coming and I don't know about it PLEASE CALL me and let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's on.
> Rob, sorry you can't make it.
> I'll see whoever at 1.
> Come one come all.
> ...


Dude.....not only will I be there.....I will be there on 2 wheels, with 3 sticks I got from you........I will want you to tell me about them before I light 'em up....cause I only have 1 oh each.....2 of them are PSD 4 spec ed 2009 and 2010 and I think the other is an H Upman


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

OK...I made it but decided to take the truck. Brought with me 3 Partagas sticks.......3 of the bunch I had picked up from Brian. PSD Limited Edition 2010, PSD Limited Edition 2006, PSD Serie 1 2000. Smoke the '10 and the '00. Had some Japapeno poppers and pounded a few diet Slice......had fun, trash talked those who didnt make it.....just kidding


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

ah, sorry i couldn't make it, i was in a utah ccw permit class up in belleville NJ. 

anyone down for next week? i'm gonna be out of the country on the 14th til the day before thanksgiving. i'd like to herf with you guys at some point before then.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

How about this weekend.....Im good for Sat! I think Im good.....


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't make it. I have a sinus thing going on... would like to though.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

maybe a little early, but who's down for a black friday herf at mahogany like last year? does anyone remember what time we started?


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds cool to me for black friday.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Working this new job, I think I actually have it off! If I do I will be there for this.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be attending the Black Friday Herf!!! Andrew last year we had it set up for 12:30 and that time seemed to work out fine, what do you think??? Hope Preston is gonna join us again!!??!!?? Lets try and get a solid headcount so I can go ahead and make the reservation. Really looking forward to it!!!

Hey Brian a few of us are gonna hop the train....Care to join us???????


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Holt's on Black Friday sounds grea.....I think I have to work, but if I don't then Im good


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to pass......have to work.......:mad2:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

rob that was 12:30 for mahogany though right? 

I can call and put in a reservation if we can get a rough headcount. 

we did meet earlier at holts though to get in on the specials, anyone know when they open?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> rob that was 12:30 for mahogany though right?
> 
> I can call and put in a reservation if we can get a rough headcount.
> 
> we did meet earlier at holts though to get in on the specials, anyone know when they open?


Center City store @ 9:00 a.m.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

put in a reservation for noon at mahogany, i just guestimated 6 people but I can change it if we get more. 

how does everyone like this new puff layout?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Its different but I will give it time...


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whta's the timeframe. There may be a possibility of leaving work early. Im game if I can......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can someone give me a timeframe for this.......depending on how busy it is at work and what time this is going to last until.....I might be able to make it.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm leaving Mahoganys about 4pm.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

baderjkbr said:


> I'm leaving Mahogany's about 4pm.


 I agree, this sounds like a good time to me too.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool, so it looks like from about noon to 4pm or so. I now have a target timeframe to shoot for, wish me luck!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I go away for a bit and the board goes all "Funky" on me.
Look at the new look will ya.
Not bad. As John said, I'll have to give it a try.

I am down for BFHM2 (BLACK FRIDAY HERF at MAHAGANY II)
The Second Annual I take it. We did this last year didn't we?
That was when Rob showed up at Holt's at like 9:00am......right Rob?

Train sounds like fun I just need to know when you guys are taking the Train. I am hoping it is not too early.

Gentlemen, Sorry I am not on the Board much anymore
My corporate [in Frane] updated all their servers and blocked almost everything.
It's funny I can still get onto ***********...I wonder why? 
I haven't even posted there though.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE keep me in the loop
My email is [email protected]
That goes right to my phone

I am truely looking forward to seeing "The GUYS" all together soon.

I am feeling old my Brothers. Yesterday was my Birthday.....48.....WOW

Hope everyone is well and happy and I'll see you guys soon


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like I will be out of work at 1P so I can be to Holt's at probably 1:20P.............


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It is official... I have the day off.I will be in on this.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian Happy Birthday Brother!!!! I will be in for the Black Friday Herf!!! I was there last year around 9 or 9:30 am to do some shopping at Holts and enjoyed a smoke at Holts before I went upsairs. I will pretty much do the same this year. Joe and I are gonna hit the Train in Collingswood Brian so hopefully you can join us!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish I could be there for the long form of the day.........I will have to take what I can and be happy with it.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Wish I could be there for the long form of the day.........I will have to take what I can and be happy with it.


Well, I am happy to let you guys know....I have the whole day off.......now what time are we starting......and would anyone like to meet for breakfast?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving everyone, I bumped up the reservation for 8 people at just in case. just FYI if it gets busy enough they might ask us to leave after 2 hours. still at noon, take care and be seeing you guys tomorrow!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I don't have the day off :mad2: have fun.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Man John, hate to hear that but I can definately understand.

We will see yall around noon...sort of sucks though if we may have to leave after 2 hrs though.........will they lift it if we spend a little........


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Man John, hate to hear that but I can definately understand.
> 
> We will see yall around noon...sort of sucks though if we may have to leave after 2 hrs though.........will they lift it if we spend a little........


 Why not just stop back in Holts? Their lounge is really plush.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be stag......Andrea is not going with me


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a blast.......there were 2 Jersey groups and me, the lone PA'er.

Isaac, Andrew and Christian, then there was Joe and his son, and myself. We found out that John had to work, that sucks but we understand. And the we got word from Brian, via Isaac that he was "not moving very well" so he was MIA.
Dont worry Brian I smoked a Sig II Tubo (hope I described that right)

Then after 3 drafts and 3 cigars and some finger foods, it broke up about 3PM.

I walked from 16th and Walnut to 11tha dn Market because I wanted to look at a couple of accesories for my droid Razr, I walked thry the "Occupy Philadlphia" and I guess I dont get it....to me it looked like an excuse to camp in town.....

Anyway just a short review of Black Friday Herf @ Holts...or Gargage Days' Philly redux


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

So...just checking in!

Probably not able to meet up this weekend....but not positive


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Power Rangers Unite!

OK, how about checking in. Hope errrbody is doing well! Post up!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

<crickets, crickets, crickets>
....


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried to check in yesterday, but this new layout doesn't work well with my blackberry. I can only use it at home on a pc. So I. meaning I'm here.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

*2nd Annual Garage Christmas Herf*

This Sunday at 1pm in The Garage. Hope to see all the Rats there and any other new faces that want to join us!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sorry folks, I cannot make it this year.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> I am sorry folks, I cannot make it this year.


Sorry to hear it John. See you at the next one.

I think we may have a nice group so far. 
I want to stress ANYONE can come. The Holidays are among us and I am trying to be "friendly". Anyone who knows me knows that that is not my strong suit.

I'll see you guys Sunday. Bring something. There will be food but the more the merrier. Ya know what I am saying.

Where's Joe? And is Ray still alive?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Is anyone bringing anything?
I really need to know so that there are things here for people to eat and drink.
Some had mentioned bringing stuff.
If you are email me at [email protected] and let me know.
Also I will have a limited selection of sodas (the normal selection in the garage)

I hope this turns out to be a festive event but if Tony is showing up I know it will.

See you guys tomorrow


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ill be there....what do you want me to bring.....be specific please.......see 
you guys on the 'morrow


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, it was a fine 2nd Annual Garage Days Christmas Herf:

Other than our host Brian and your humble poster was Isaac and his lovely better halk Tracy(sp?), Andrew, Joe, and Rob. Bri-Bri's wife Linda supplied the Ziti and toquitos and pizza rolls, Andrew brought Crown fried chicken, Joe supplied Taco Bell tacos.....there was pastries, I believe acquired by Rob. I kicked in some chips and veggie dip. Cigars were reduced to ash at a rate that makes it difficult to name the brands.
Cigars were handed out....Thanks for the Sticks.......
We were thinking about getting together once more before the end of the year......I have to go to NC over Christmas at the request of my mom.....
I got a picture....not too good but I believe that Isaac took some...he was trying to be slick about it but I saw him
L to R: GrtanPwrflOz(Bri-Brian), Eyesack(Isaac), Tracy(Tracy), bouncintiga(Andrew), baderjkbr(Joe), an AJ Fernandez Fan (Robert)....not pictured, the picture taker 5point0 (Tony)


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Is Brian flipping the bird? Well, Merry Christmas to you too! :r


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

yourchoice said:


> Is Brian flipping the bird? Well, Merry Christmas to you too! :r


He does that a lot.....hence his Avatar....sadly, I am next to him expressing myself in the exact same manner!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian, hope the first day of your next phase started out well yesterday........hope you enjoy the theater tonight


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just checking in....an early Happy New Year's to errrrrbody


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy New Year.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Anything happening on Saturday? Maybe a meet at Mr. Stogies?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have not heard anything......might be up for something.......


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just popping in to wish all of you guys a very Happy New Year!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Merry Christmas and I am hoping everyone has a GREAT NEW YEAR
Sooooooo..................

When are we getting together again. I have been neglecting everyone.

Hope all are well.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am good to go...I think....for Sat.........l will have to check with Andrea.........


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, Brian texted me and asked me to post......he has a sixers game and will have to roll out about 7pm..........
Who is interested in showing up at Brians at about 1P...still plenty of time to smoke, and shoot the breeze and tell lies......and still have time for Brian to make the game.......

I am like 91.8% good


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am p to about 98.73%......I have all 3 Godfather movies.....we can decide which one we watch


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope everyone had a great Holiday and New Year!

I will make my way down to South Jersey soon! 

Hope the cigars are treating you good!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am 99.72% for 1p on Sat 1/7.....who's in?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK you "Ratholes" it's the first herf of the New Year.
Be here or be.......




somewhere else.
Very impromptu herf maybe a handful of guys if that.
Hell if it is 2 people it's all good.
Anyway....ALL are invited. If I don't know you...be nice.


Tomorrow 1/7 "1ish".

HAPPY NEW YEAR

OZ


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I wlll def be there tomorrow!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will be there 100% with all 3 Godfather movies...we'll decide which one!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Who's in for today...1/7 1pmish.......

So far it's the host Bri-Bri, me and havanajohn........post up!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5point0 said:


> Who's in for today...1/7 1pmish.......
> 
> So far it's the host Bri-Bri, me and havanajohn........post up!


Good morning Tony... I called Julian(left message), Issac ( GF's B'day, but he should come for an hour or so), Joe (under the weather). Robert ( left message). and Andrew (left message).


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like the only decision......which Godfather to watch:woohoo:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tony, You seem to be intent on watching The GodFather. Wonderful movies they are.
I'll have to figue out what to use to watch them on.
My XBOX is "down for the count". I may be able to "hook something up" though.
See the 2 of you at 1.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I had a GREAT time today.
Tony, HavanaJohn, then Andrew showed up and there was a special appearance by the one and only Johnny Z.
A special thanks to Havana John for bringing the food.......CHEESEBURGERS. A favorite here at the Garage.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It was great and as frosting on the cake....I rode the Valk......it was a great ride over to Bri-Bri's (GrtndpwrflOZ) place....Johnny Z popped over an then the cheeseburgers showed up with no one other, then the great havanajohn to tow, smoking cigars an talking cars and how designers dont always understand how the enduser would intercat with said product........talked cigars, cars, formula 1....the conversation, comradary, was great and then Bri-bri asked if any of us had got tickets for Justin Bierber concert coming up and we said that no and none of had plans to go.....he looked a bit bummed.....so I guess Bri-Bri will be getting us tickets and we all may get arrested or at leas counseled on having the most inappropriate herf ever.......anyway, I rolled out about 4 pm so i would get home before it cooled off.........

Till next time

Never did fire up The Godfather I,II, or III....but it's all good


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I had a GREAT time today.
> Tony, HavanaJohn, then Andrew showed up and there was a special appearance by the one and only Johnny Z.
> A special thanks to Havana John for bringing the food.......CHEESEBURGERS. A favorite here at the Garage.


Thanks Brian for having us again... it felt good to be back in the Garage for a smoke with my friends. Good to see Andrew, Tony, and Brian's friend johnny Z too. We gotta all get together for a big herf soon, and watch the Giants roll over the Packers!!! Wadda ya say Brain?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Giants v Packers.
I'll be watching it in the Garage.
When is it?



havanajohn said:


> Thanks Brian for having us again... it felt good to be back in the Garage for a smoke with my friends. Good to see Andrew, Tony, and Brian's friend johnny Z too. We gotta all get together for a big herf soon, and watch the Giants roll over the Packers!!! Wadda ya say Brain?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am available most Saturdays...........I am most positive Sun at 4:30p wont work......


Hpw awesome that it was Bri-Bri who had the 1000th post in this thread


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Giants v Packers.
> I'll be watching it in the Garage.
> When is it?


 Sunday at 4:30 p.m. on Fox.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey! Im just sayin'....lets see if we can get a planned time before noon on Sat, lets shoot for sometime today having a scheduled time LOL


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the Garage Days Revisted this weekend...Sat or Sun?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Saturday or Sunday
As soon as I find out what's better for me
I'll let you know.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I await with great anticipation!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's 11:52 and I am having my first cup of coffee.
Good Morning Gentlemen,


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Soooo.....which is better Sat 21 Jan or Sun 22 Jan....Im partial to Sat.....let me know......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

On behalf of the GrtAnPwrflOz, I have been approved to post the details of not just the next Garage Days....but the next 2 Garage Days.....

Saturday January 21st and Sunday January 29th....

Hopefully with this advance notice we can have the whole crew. 

Also, in addition Brian mentioned the possibility of a Polar Bear ride to Matsoris...the bikers, me, Brian, Julien (could that be the last time Ive seen you) and Joe....and we figure the folks in cages could join us to laugh at the crazy bikers (or the not co crazy bikers that choose to drive a car)........let us know.....hope to ALL of you at one or the other or BOTH


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Why don't you get it? Nobody likes you Bro.
I'll see you soon Tony.

Where the Rats at?



5point0 said:


> On behalf of the GrtAnPwrflOz, I have been approved to post the details of not just the next Garage Days....but the next 2 Garage Days.....
> 
> Saturday January 21st and Sunday January 29th....
> 
> ...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Saturday was AWESOME
Tony showed up and we WERE going to discuss dropping the Mustang gas tank but alasa there was snow.
SO
It was cheeseburgers all around courtesy of Tony and then Isaac showed up. 
We had a couple smokes and shotthe shit. Normal Garage stuff.
As always Isaac walked in and dispenced cigars to all. This is becoming a regular thing for Isaac. I am liking it. It means I do not have to go in and meander around my Humis wondering what it is I want to smoke. I'll just smoke what Isaac gives me....
Anyway, there was an appearance by LA John. He was upstairs sleeping and came in around 5:30.
Tony decided that since most of the people I know are named John he would be Nota John. 
and a Good time was had by all.

Hopefully I'll see people Sunday usual time.
ALL ARE INVITED
Bring Food hahahaha................
Till then....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Why don't you get it? Nobody likes you Bro.
> 
> Where the Rats at?


Hey like all things in life......the issues can be known or they can be variable. I embrace the known and to hell with the variable....well most variables can be managed....and the variables that cant, phaque 'em!

I will be there......and I will even bring the cheeseburgers....if Havanajohn does not bring them...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Great Pic Notta.
You should have been with me last night. I was throwing darts over at Dana's (who's first name is Jon) and Johnny Z, and Dana's late landlords brother John. 
Me and my John's...........I love it.

WHERE THE HELL IS HAVANA JOHN
He is a company man now and we never see him.
I think we need to go find him. 

See you Sunday


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool...this weekend we will be able to discuss how much fun we had at the 76ers game


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Speaking of the 76r's game...I was looking around the website and saw this thing for the Cigar Bar........whats up with that, have you ever been in it........11th st side 6:45.....have your phone.....



Later!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'll see you there 6:45 11th st. entrance.
We would need to go a couple hours earlier [5:00pm] and smoke a couple then watch the game. That would be AWESOME.
I would love to do that. I'll ask my Rep. if she can "Hook me up" in the future.
I DO believe it cost like $400.0 to belong to the Cigar "Club" there.

On a side note completely not related to Cigars. 
Last night my sister and I wnet to the game (Linda was working) and my Sixers Rep. came to my row and told us to come with her. "Bring all your stuff.
She gave us COURTSIDE SEATS!!!! 
It is something I said I wanted to do before I died. Sit courtside with my feet on the wood. Well

































Cross that one off my bucket list.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERYBODY AT?????
ALL ARE INVITED SUNDAY
BRING STUFF hahahhaha

or not


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Your 7Sixeres rep is awesome.......and we are really looking forward to it. See you tonight about 6:45....depending on the weather.....might grab a stick and smoke one outside.....do they tailgate at basketball games......


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Tony, I haven't seen many tailgate. Maybe 2 or 3 people in the past few years.
If you get there early you can stand outside and smoke I guess.
Linda and I usually get there, go in and watch the game. We usually have about 15 minutes.

It looks like it's going to be the Notta and Oz show Sunday.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Whatever....any requests besides cheeseburgers.......


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh crap it's Sunday. I was thinking Saturday. The wife wants to do Chinatown Sunday. Maybe after 4. Great Sixers pic Brian. Whats up Tony.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Joe, Sorry you can't make it.
Have fun in Chinatown. I always like going into the city.
Next time my brother.

Notta, Cheeseburgers are fine.
Maybe I'll work on something else to have also.....maybe
Looking forward to seeing you.....again
LA John is upstairs sleeping....he *should* be here tomorrow, he's always changing his schedule.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Another great Garage Days Revisited......I upped the game by bringing not just cheesburgers....but McDouble cheeseburgers off the $1 menu. LA John was there doing some work related training, Bri-Bri was trying to find some hoi-poloy tea or coffee or whatever....he then loaned me a couple of books on cigars...so I guess I have homework for the next gathering. SPeaking of which, I will not be able to make it, Andrea has a couple of things that she wants to accomplish. 
The only variable for the day: the weather, if I knew I would have left as early as I did, I might have ridden the bike, I caged it and it was still all good.....till next time!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Notta,
Glad you made it. 
We DID have a good time just "Kickin it"
It was a VERY laid back HERF.
The Cheeseburgers, oh...I'm sorry. The McDoubles were AWESOME as always.
I'm glad to see Tony grabbed the cheeseburger torch.....Julian where you at???????

Hopefully soon (in a few weeks) we can get the CREW together and have a proper smoke out.
But til then anyone who wants to grab a smoke is more than welcomed.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It is not looking good for this weekend.....I do not have details......but I believe Andrea has plans to do some stuff around the house


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Notta,
We don't have to do this EVERY weekend.
In fact I don't want to do it every weekend.

Carnage from last Sunday
'07 Boli RC (Gifted to LA John)








'12 Man o War Armada PC (have ya ever seen one of these?) gifted to me by 5PointO








a CAIN Phalic (don't know the details, notta was smokin it....not really called Phalic)








Also in the background an Undercrown (gifted to me by notta)

Till next time Brothers.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry guys just had to work out some issues with Dave cause it wasnt allowing me to sigh in. Sorry I missed the herf last weekend!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hopefully we can get back on track before the weather gets nice and the bikers start riding...always with the cagers welcome!

Had a blast last weekend.............


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

SO...


Who's having a SUPERBOWL Party?

anyone



anyone



Bueller??????


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Drat. Nothing going on.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

baderjkbr said:


> Drat. Nothing going on.


My Lord, someone is still alive!!!!
I though you were all killed.

Glad to hear you're alive Joe.

HOW ABOUT THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sat or Sunday.....I know depends on the SIxers schedule LOL


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm good with Sunday.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Joe,
Sorry about the timing, but how about today. Usual time. Tony can make it. I haven't talked to anyone else.
Tomorrow is not looking good.

ALL are invited if they can make it with such short notice.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't make it today. Maybe next time.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Smoked a couple of sticks, a Cain F and a Man o War Ruination I think. We had great conversation and MCDOubles with fresh cut strawberry chaser........actually stayed out much later than recent history......thanks Mr Sun!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Aw shit, I should check this thread more often! Guys, feel free to call me if y'all are getting together, you still need to try some Korean food !


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, you should check this more often......what do you mean Korean.......who's Korean?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I am! And I'll eat your dog!  Bahaha! How the hell you been bro?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack;[URL="tel:3516196" said:


> 3516196[/URL]]I am! And I'll eat your dog!  Bahaha! How the hell you been bro?


Well we have 6 dogs and 4 cats....we can have a lottery!

We just have to catch Bri-Bri at home.......76r's are back in town so I expect he will be around maybe


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha yeah! Have to get Chan Chan out of his cave, too!  By the way, I found the best pork shop in NJ (well, at least the only one I know of, anyway.) Grill some bacon?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Haha yeah! Have to get Chan Chan out of his cave, too!  By the way, I found the best pork shop in NJ (well, at least the only one I know of, anyway.) Grill some bacon?


I hope its not Satriale's.....maybe a little Bacon Explosion...with McDoubles as back up


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What an a-hole! At least if you're gonna let the guy have his last line, let him have enough time for it to kick in, first! Bahahaha! Jk jk


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> What an a-hole! At least if you're gonna let the guy have his last line, let him have enough time for it to kick in, first! Bahahaha! Jk jk


Hey...it is NOT my fault if you only check this thing every couple of days.......I have an awesome , AWESOME gift of wit! I will not be denied! LOL......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like its on for tomorrow at 1PMish........


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I forgot to check with Andrea, we had planned on going to the peep store and by by extension CI (they are neighbors after all)

I am good for tomorrow and definitely next weekend. Looks like 76rs are not playing today, and are in NY tomorrow......


....call it Bri-Bri


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY
If ya wanna 
email me to let me know
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

We will be viewing Godfather III


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

What time? I'm going to NJMP to go go karting and possibly take a lap around in my car! But I would love to stop by after for a victory smoke


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

The usual time.......yep, uh huh.......bring your trophy, bitch! :dude:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
We need to reschedule.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the reschedule request was very timely. And next weekend looks great for a ride.....so I will go on record.....I will be riding next weekend. Saturday is looking the best....looks like the Sixers schedule is in our favor........post up......


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rode in to work today, wasnt too bad.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Rode in to w[HR][/HR]oek today, wasnt too bad.


But...does that bike remember how to get to Willingboro? LOL


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

This weekend does not work for me! Hope errrrrbody has a great weekend!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, if anything goes down tomorrow, text me at 856-397-6002. If you guys could text me anyway, that'd be great because I lost most of my contacts when I re-flashed my phone with an updated Android.  How's everyone doing btw?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Well, if anything goes down tomorrow, text me at 856-397-6002. If you guys could text me anyway, that'd be great because I lost most of my contacts when I re-flashed my phone with an updated Android.  How's everyone doing btw?


 Done! BTW, what were you doing up at a quarter to one? I was up waiting for the Formula race from Australia to start.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Done! BTW, what were you doing up at a quarter to one? I was up waiting for the Formula race from Australia to start.


I don't remember lol I think I was on spring break so I didn't have to wake up as early because I wasn't so drained from school.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like the Garage Days group is getting together this Sunday at 1:00 p.m. Those already confirmed : Brian (of course), havanajohn, eyesack, Tony, Ray (Rock 31), and Mike. Robert is a maybe, any others post up! Lets make this another great get together!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

This is shaping up to be a good group! I am bringing a Cinnamon Babka.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Revealing the Most Interesting Man in the World (Dos Equis Compilation) - YouTube

Count me in garage rats!!!!!!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Looks like the Garage Days group is getting together this Sunday at 1:00 p.m. Those already confirmed : Brian (of course), havanajohn, eyesack, Tony, Ray (Rock 31), and Mike. Robert is a maybe, any others post up! Lets make this another great get together!


Lets make this a great get together with more than 2 people. Bri-Bri and I have had several....going to be nice seeing everyone again..........


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gonna ride in with Ray - karaoke anyone? :evil:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

For all that is right with the world......I will have to pass!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

5.0 said:


> For all that is right with the world......I will have to pass!


C'mon Tony, cigar smoke and singing go hand and hand! Just ask Tom Waits, Louie Armstrong or even Joe Cocker!
:smoke2: :lalala: :smoke2: :drum: :smoke2: :lalala: :smoke2:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

OK, I understand Dav is coming......O
So Sundays theme will be ...........wait for it.....
Ok, so there is no punch line....just ware your best Village People clothes. We'll take lots of pictures hahahaha.

Looking forward to seeing everyone [and welcoming the Garage Virgin).
This seems like a late start for the season, but Hey! Better late than never.



dav0 said:


> Gonna ride in with Ray - karaoke anyone? :evil:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

NO.........NO YOU WILL NOT PASS
**** THAT

I'll see you SUNDAY



5.0 said:


> For all that is right with the world......I will have to pass!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Julian


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> NO.........NO YOU WILL NOT PASS
> **** THAT
> 
> I'll see you SUNDAY


I will pass............ON THE KARAOKE!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What should I bring? And sorry Empanadas are out for this weekend


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm in! I'll bring... Hmmmm... Can we grill some hotdogs or something?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Has anyone heard from Julian


That my friend......would be a variable.........that we have no control!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I see what you did there...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Anyone can bring anything.
Can we grill? YES....But it's not pretty back there. But we can.
As for Empanadas.....Ray, that's OK. The others will be pissed but it's all good.
Ray, If you get a chance, [and it is not oiut of your way] can you pick me up some of that Sumatra coffee?
I will pay you and I would greatly appreciate it.

Everyone.......I'll see you tomorrow.
Where's Julian? One last try. Notta you be quiet.
Does he not post nor participate anymore? Oh well.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I can bring something, any suggestions....what do we need?
Coffee.....if my parents are around in the morning, yes I can stop, if not I can stop later on and be fashionably late 

Have not seen Julian in a while.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

If everyone wants to bring something .....GREAT.
Joe you need not bring 42 gallons of soda hahaha.....But thanks (and Lil'Sean won't be here either).
Anything is fine


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am good for the McDoubles...might rebel out and ride.......the Valk needs to be in the wing LOL....whoever sees this should immediatly report to puff chat


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

5.0 said:


> That my friend......would be a variable.........that we have no control!


???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will figure something out on my way down, if you need/want something in particular say so before 10AM EDT LOL!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Guys I am sorry, I have to back out of today's gathering. I woke up with a half a sore throat and congestion. Forgive me as I was looking forward to this one. -John


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Guys I am sorry, I have to back out of today's gathering. I woke up with a half a sore throat and congestion. Forgive me as I was looking forward to this one. -John


John, half a sore throat is better than a full (whole?) sore throat...And besides that you are now one of Christie's Warriors.........

I think I am going to ride the bike today....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John, This is becoming a habit.
I hope you recover.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I just woke up and am drinking my coffee.
See you guys a in a couple hours.

Side Note: If anyone coming today has any weight equipment that they no longer use.....I am in need.
I am looking for a Tricep pulldown rope. An EZ curl bar. A Hammer curl bar. and some weight plates.
Just wanted to throw that out there jusst in case. I am working on my weight room.
Please let me know, Thanks.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Should I still bring Godfather !!!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

GREAT TIME GENTLEMEN.
I am so glad everyone could make it.
and Thanks for the cigars and food. You guys are welcomed here any time.
Glad we were able to get together......next time John.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

great times 

good to see you guys again


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> GREAT TIME GENTLEMEN.
> I am so glad everyone could make it.
> and Thanks for the cigars and food. You guys are welcomed here any time.
> Glad we were able to get together......next time John.


No thank YOU sir, you are a great host. I felt welcomed and truely enjoyed it, and best of all, I can no longer be referred to as a "garage virgin"! :fu: (hehe couldn't resist)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey!!!!!

:fu:



dav0 said:


> No thank YOU sir, you are a great host. I felt welcomed and truely enjoyed it, and best of all, I can no longer be referred to as a "garage virgin"! :fu: (hehe couldn't resist)


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Listen, now you have to work on becoming a Garage Whore.
It was MY pleasure Day-Vo
Hope to do it again


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> GREAT TIME GENTLEMEN.
> I am so glad everyone could make it.
> and Thanks for the cigars and food. You guys are welcomed here any time.
> Glad we were able to get together......next time John.


Sorry I missed this.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It was DEFINATELY a good time John. You can make the next one.
Rob and I spoke briefly about this years [2nd annual Rob]Garage BBQ.
Hopefully it turns out as well as last years.

A couple shots from yesterday
The first one was taken right beofre Isaac showed up. As everyone knows...adding Isaac makes EVERYTHING more enjoyable.








Left to Right
Day-Vo (enough said), Mad chef Rob (AJ Fernandez), Professor Notta (Tony-5.0), Joe (NJBiker...I'll never get that one down), and our Pretty Pony himself (Ray). The Crazy Asian Isaac (Eye sac) was here also he just isn't supposed to be in the state so we couldn't photograph him.

Then there are the smoke Gods....









Alot of good smokes and good people
I'd like to say that the no0B fit in real nicely.
An asset to the group. Hopefully he can make more and we didn't leave a bad taste in his mouth hahaha....No that would be the Ghurka.....Hardyharhar

Gentlemen, Till next time



havanajohn said:


> Sorry I missed this.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Good times as always. I ride bikes.....ha ha. Tony cut that hair.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a great time as always! It was great to meet Ray and Dav-O.........Sweet motorcycle out by the car......is that a.....6 cyl engine? I bet you could balance a nickel on the valve cover 

So...John when will the next date be.......I still prefer Saturdays if possible......

I AM NOT CUTTING MY HAIR!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> ... <snipped to save room>
> An asset to the group. Hopefully he can make more and we didn't leave a bad taste in his mouth hahaha....No that would be the Ghurka.....Hardyharhar
> 
> Gentlemen, Till next time


Only bad taste was caused by the friggin' flatbread sandwiches I brought! Damn I wanted to eat the stuff you guys had! Mmmmm, love me some cheeburger! :hungry:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I broght the cheebugers but was digging the tacos ........tanks Joe!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

No problem. DaveO that sandwich didn't look that bad.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

baderjkbr said:


> No problem. DaveO that sandwich didn't look that bad.


I'll tell you what wasn't bad, that Pepin stick you hit me with! Smoked it day before last and it was VERY NICE! Casa Royale - surprised I never tried one before, but don't do much at Holts. THANK YOU!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Flat brad sammiches are awesome.......with a big ol' hamburger, wit a slab 'o onion, slice of 'mato.....mayo, mustard catchup..........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

looks delicious!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

When next? I'm dying to smoke some seegars! And some tires! My car's finally getting the transplant done tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am excited for you Eyesack....spoke to my buddy working on my car. The motor that will be used for the 347 will hopefully be going to the machine shop in a couple of weeks. And once some of the plans are firmed up a little and the parts have arrived, I am planning on flying out for a long weekend to work on it........

Anything planned for this weekend! Garage related.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

:horn::clock::horn::clock::horn:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
> 
> When next? I'm dying to smoke some seegars! And some tires! My car's finally getting the transplant done tomorrow! So excited!


Did it get done Isaak?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just testing the waters for 4/21 (preferred) or 4/22


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

5.0 said:


> Did it get done Isaak?


Not yet man! I keep driving by the shop on my way to and from work, and sometimes it's in the garage, sometimes it's outside, sometimes it's under a car that's on a lift haha. I guess they're using it for in-between work after their contract work or small brake jobs and such are finished. Or maybe they figured out that I need a new clutch master cylinder and they're waiting for the part to arrive? Who knows? lol. Hopefully they caught the master (and maybe slave) cylinder leak and decided to fix it because it'd suck to have a bad new clutch lol. If not, I'll just have to get them to do that when they're done.



5.0 said:


> Just testing the waters for 4/21 (preferred) or 4/22


I'm giving a double red blood donation on 4/21, so I'll be a little spinny but down to smoke on either day, just let me know in case I don't post up!


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

hey guys, long time no post! I should be free this weekend, can someone text me if we settle on a date? 

also i have some presents for a couple of you guys that i brought back from overseas. hope to see you all soon!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I gotta score to settle with Issac :evil: so I'd be down - gotta talk to Ray though .. :dunno:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Aw shit, I forgot, my mom's Parkinson's Walk is this weekend. I have to find out which day and I'll post back when I do.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, I can make Saturday afternoon or Sunday!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am probably good for either......I have a day of yard work in preparation for our new fence.........let me know


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Gonna have to skip this one if it happens - what looked like an open weekend on Tuesday, now looks like both days are full of crap "to do".


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

i'm only free on sunday actually, something came up for tomorrow.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, guess I'll play some vidyagames today lol hit me up if you guys do anything! Stay dry!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's the first of May!!!!
and I am still alive...........
Someone break out the violin I want to go on and on.
Hopefully I will get out soon and perhaps we can get together and have a smoke.....Lord knows I need one.

I have not abandonned you guys my friends. I just have CRAZY going on in my life right now.
I miss all you guys.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's the first of May!!!!
> and I am still alive...........
> Someone break out the violin I want to go on and on.
> Hopefully I will get out soon and perhaps we can get together and have a smoke.....Lord knows I need one.
> ...


First, here some :violin::violin::violin:

And second, you know, the only cure for :der::tease: is :smoke2::tea::smoke::beerchug:

Hope we can get together soon, brother.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> It's the first of May!!!!
> and I am still alive...........
> Someone break out the violin I want to go on and on.
> Hopefully I will get out soon and perhaps we can get together and have a smoke.....Lord knows I need one.
> ...


Holt's tomorrow about 5P....meeting Ken and Pantomime horse over from the UK for CigarFest........and that goes for all of the Garage guys


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Hey Dav-O, Thanks for the violins......lately I have been having a pity party for myself. I gotta get outta this funk. It's getting worse and worse...oh wait........Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Tony, I would have made it if I had known. Yesterday was bad and getting out would have been very "theraputic"
Next time CALL ME please.

Hope to see alot of you soon.
Andrew, How is your world traveling going?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Bri, I hope you're feeling okay man. Call me if you need to talk! I'm finally finished school, so I've got some time to come hang out with you guys and stuff now lol. Anything going on Saturday?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

heh, not so much travel lately thankfully. heard that i might be going overseas again towards the end of the month. get together soon? still have those gifts for a couple of you guys (isaac got his already).


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am at CigarFest 2012 as I type this......yeay......I minght be up for something tomorrow, Pantomimehorse has plans for tomorrow and then we will be going to the Phillies game on Monday.........

Bri-Bri, hope you got my message....ditto whatIsaac said.....gimme a call when you want.....


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Thanks guys, I feel loved
I appreciate all the words and calls.
We WILL get together soon.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey, I will prolly be around this weekend.......Bri-Bri........if you need to take this on the road...Stogies or Holt's North would be cool......hopefully Eyesack will be there too....gotta talk V8 Miata with him


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

This weekend's pretty jam-packed for me bro. Graduating on Friday, Mothers' day activities Saturday night and Sunday morning, possible autocross on Sunday if my car FINALLY gets out of the shop tomorrow. But I would do everything I can in my power to hang out!  Bri, did you get my message? I hope things are doing better with you man. I think life on life's terms stuff is becoming a popular theme lately. Tony, do you have Facebook? If you do, hit me up and I'll add you to my Miata club so you can meet some dudes that know way more about cars and v8 Miatas than me lol.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Maybe the weekend after that, which is also the last weekend before the big weekend I believe......my inlaws will be here over memorial weekend


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian your 76ers aren't doing to bad. 1-2-3-4-5-6ers ,10-9-8-76ers.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I thought things looked good for this weekend with my inlaws visiting Memorial Day weekend....but alas, they will be here this weekend......


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Guys, hit me up if you have time to smoke in the next week or two, even on a weeknight. I've got nothin' but time to kill and I just got these in ('03):


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Guys, hit me up if you have time to smoke in the next week or two, even on a weeknight. I've got nothin' but time to kill and I just got these in ('03)]


Sweet gesture, I will try and take you up on that offer LOL.....seriously I am done for this weekend, who will be around for the long weekend.....no plans here........Eyesack this pic is for you!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray-ray is out of country at a wedding, I could be down for one of the days though......


----------



## Paulharmo (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't made it to a local get-together yet, but if there's one soon (other than this weekend, I'll be out of town), then hopefully that will change :smoke:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looking like we might have something starting for gel for next weekend........hopefully Bri-Bri will check in........maybe possibly a ride somewhere.......Brian and I went for a ride last weekend, to New Hope and after a smoke and some people watching and 1 parking ticket. We then went to RInging Rocks park....


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

To the top........Bri-Bri keep us posted on anything that you want to keep us posted on........


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen,
My appologies for my absence.
It is Saturday .....Memorial Day Weekend.
I personally have NO plans.
It is 12:11pm and I am having breakfast (slow start)
I am open for the weekend, The garage is pretty muched closed because of all the crap in it right now and the fact that Linda's parents are living here fora bit (long story).
So if there is a plan PLEASE text me. 609 870 7017
Thanks 

I miss you guys


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been a little sick, well big enough to not be able to work a couple of days last week. I was prompted to visit an urgent care this morning.......Andrea was asking me questions about my symptoms...and she believed that I might have pneumonia. Well thats exactly what I got.......pneumonia. I am not going to be doing much this weekend......later bros


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tied up with famirree stuff tomorrow into the night, but if I get back at a reasonable hour, I'll hit you up guys! Anyone gonna be around Monday? Tuesday? Wednesday? Anytime next week?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm feeling Monday.
We can meet up somewhere (Holt's NE, Stogies, etc...)
Post up and text me 
Thanks

B


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Let me know...I will not e smoking buy WTF I might be good to meet up!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

no feed back yet Tony but I'll let you know if I hear anything.
Gentlemen, what's up?
I want t osmoke one of Eye's '03 DDs hahahaha
I think I can dig up a '98 or 2 for comparison.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

The way I am feeling this morning and as hot as its supposed to be today...I have to pass, hopefully by next week I will feeling better which is good.....I will be the big 50 on Saturday....notice that there is no decimal this time. LOL


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's 1:15 in the morning and something came over me. Pulled a '98 party Tre petite corona. Very much enjoying it.
Just wanted to share.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks like I might be going back to the doc's tomorrow. I am at work today and feel absolutely no improvement from these antibiotics....the pneumonia is kicking my ass...that and the sweats and the chills alternating.....


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn Tony, hope you feel better soon bro!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

dav0;[URL="tel:3588116" said:


> 3588116[/URL]]Damn Tony, hope you feel better soon bro!


You and me both bro! Thanks for the happy thoughts!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bro!!!
Hope you recover soon
Man, you are old...................


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I originally posted this under general and I am not sure if I farted or what.....but I wanted the garage crew to see this

So I have been down with pneumonia for about 2 weeks (and will be off work for a few more days) and I cannot enjoy a cigar for my 50th birthday. I had been warned by my wife Andrea that I would be very surprised and would have no chance at all of ever guessing it.....she was right. She got me 10 laps at Pocono Raceway in either a Lamborghini, a Ferrari, or an Aston Martin. It also includes a couple of laps around the track in a Porsche Cayenne to familiarize us with the track. The gift will be redeemed in August.
Is that a fantastic birthday gift or what?

Driving Experience, drive a Ferrari, drive a Lamborghini, drive a Porsche, drive - RacingBox


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

That is AWESOME !!!!!!!!
Can you have fans watch?
How do you feel about us watching you race?
Brownie points for Andrea !!!!!!
Way to go and HAPPY BIRTHDAY again buddie.
Hope you recover soon.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Garage Rat Sale
I wanted to throw this out to my Buds first.
I have some FF OpusX's I want to move.
They are Double Coronas (7.6 x 49 rg)
They are from '04
They will be only $25.00 per stick
I think I have between 5-10 to let go.
If anyone is intersested.
PLEASE let me know....and remember, they are from 2004 
Thanks my brothers and how has everyone been. I miss you all.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bri-Bri, looks like some great "special occasion" sticks. Might have to look at getting one of those to celebrate my getting past this F*^(#%g pneumonia....if I can ever get through with it. Off work until Thr!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, this Saturday if you'd like to swing by for a smoke and some grub, my parents are having a graduation bbq for me. Would love for any/all of you to come! Food starts around 3, cigars whenever. Hit me up at 856-397-6002 (text me and I'll send you my address).


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

What's for dinner? LOL.......pm me the addy and will see depending on how Im feeling....congrats!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

This sounds like a good thing. Tony, you can make it Bro. 
Food!!! and cigars, if ya can't smoke......FOOD 
Isaac, please send me your address.

Thanks


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> This sounds like a good thing. Tony, you can make it Bro.
> Food!!! and cigars, if ya can't smoke......FOOD
> Isaac, please send me your address.
> 
> Thanks


I will see what I can do!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I just completed my reservation for the 10 laps in the Lambo......Ferrari was all booked up FTW, the Lamborghini will be fine.....details. I have to be at the track at about 9:30am and my session is at 10:00 AM....would be very cool if any Garage Rats wanted to come and watch me wreck a Lambo (hope not, but its not mine  )

I now its early and I would understand....just wanted to put it out there:

August 25, 2012 plenty of notice

Could this be me?


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Text sent.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I have an eye appy on Sat morning about 10:30.....what time is errrrbody going to be there?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT...Bri-Bri hope all is well....belated congrats to Eyesack......and I just went to the doc again yesterday........no cigars until at least my next appt on 7/16 :frown:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Isaac thanks for the hospitality, sorry I could not stay longer.
I'm sorry I missed John and Mike.
Tony, Sorry to hear about your "condition". Hopefully you recover 100%.
Next Sunday July 1st. Lets see if we can do a Garage Herf. I need it.
People post up if the 1st is good for you. Tony, you really should stop by. We can look at you while we are smoking...or vice versa.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

I will try very hard....I too believe we need it.......


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

All the gargae rats check in....is errrbody OK.....I didnt realise how bad the storm was until I saw the news this morning. I gope everyone is OK!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it. We do need one. I should check the site more. I hope ur better Tony.
Brian I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello all!!! Well it is nearing the end of July, and we still haven't met for a smoke!!! I had a nice chat with Brian this afternoon, and we will be doing our Garage Days Herf at his garage.. We can do it either day, so lets see some people post up about their preferred day, then we can set it up. C'mon guys, lets get together. Food is optional, and who knows, maybe we can get a Bar-B-Que herf together.If I dont see your post, I will be P.M.ing and calling you. Also, the Hurf in the Surf date will be discussed. -John


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

havanajohn said:


> Hello all!!! Well it is nearing the end of July, and we still haven't met for a smoke!!! I had a nice chat with Brian this afternoon, and we will be doing our Garage Days Herf at his garage.. We can do it either day, so lets see some people post up about their preferred day, then we can set it up. C'mon guys, lets get together. Food is optional, and who knows, maybe we can get a Bar-B-Que herf together.If I dont see your post, I will be P.M.ing and calling you. Also, the Hurf in the Surf date will be discussed. -John


I'd be happy to join you guys if that's cool, I'm more than happy to bring whatever is desired; stoagies, repast, food, etc. You name it.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Let me know when. Miss the garage been really busy.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm in for next Sunday.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sunday is looking good for me. Got together with Brian for my first post pneumonia/bronchowtf........Cohiba Reserva.......and a few ginger ales..

Cohiba Reserva Piramide


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Sunday is good for me too.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry guy, i'm traveling for work next sunday, wont be back until august 15th!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sunday is working for me it seems,
Andrew.....BIG DRAG you can't make it. Have a safe trip and make lots of money.
You will be missed and it will be mandatory for you to make the next herf after 8/15.

Joe
John
Tony
Myself

Scotty (Sonikku) you are more than welcome. It's not a big "todo". We just sit around and smoke a few in a garage that is just a garage.
PM Havana John and he'll give you time and address.
I am assuming it's "Usual time"

So far so good
I'm looking forward to seeing you guys.
It's been a rough year......


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you guys do a herf on a regular basis?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

It used to be most every couple of weeks and when the weather was nice there are a few who ride and we would pick a smoke shop to go to . Life sort of got in the way......I guess we could call this the first of the year.

Come on over!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

What Tony said


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Where are you guys doing it? I am all the way north, so it might be a bit of a trip.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

The Garage
Willingboro, NJ 08046

That's 100 miles for you. A 2 hour drive.
That's your call, but we definately understand if you pass.
I used to commute from here to Dover and that was a pretty far drive.
You're a little further than that even.
We'll be here.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's a hike... But if I wake up on sunday and I feel like taking a drive I may head down... What time are you guys getting this shindig started?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

TheRooster said:


> Yeah, that's a hike... But if I wake up on sunday and I feel like taking a drive I may head down... What time are you guys getting this shindig started?


Bill...feeling ya on the distance....but if you can make one....I am sure it will be worth it....generally about 1P....the door is always open a little earlier if you get a serious tail wind...Hope I am not overstating it...OK Bri Bri


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It's all good my Brother.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

What does everybody want to do? Bring something, or something like burgers n dogs on the grille? Any suggestions?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm OK with anything. If ya bring "grillaz" we can grill'em up. If not we can stay in the Garage. If it's nice and we want to adjourn to the back that is fine also. It was pretty comfortable back there last time. It's not the cleanest......Hell, my landscaping skills are non existant. But it does the trick.
One condition. Someone else does the grilling.....WHERE THE HELL IS ROB, our RRC!!! (Rats resident Chef).
Rob you out there. Probably in some other state watchin some really fast cars make lefts.
See you Sunday Gentlemen......and I use the term loosely.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll let him know.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I need a head count for Sunday. 
I would like it by Saturday.
Our Crazy Grilla' is making an appearance ['nuff said]

People......bring "sides" whatever you like. Also, I don't have as much soda as I used to.
What does everyone want to drink?
I can pick up some beer, but it's suh a personal thing.....What do people drink? and I don't think they sell "whatever" anymore so I will have none of that.

See you Sunday


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I need a head count for Sunday.
> I would like it by Saturday.
> Our Crazy Grilla' is making an appearance ['nuff said]
> 
> ...


 Sundays Herf list...

1. Brian
2. John +1--Potato Salad + Fresca
3. Joe
4. Rob--main course
5. Tony
6. Joel (yourchoice) (maybe)
7. Isaac (possible)
8. Scotty
9. Tony
10.
11.
12.

Andrew, Ray, and dav0 have checked in and said they cannot make it this week.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I see you are on....Good Morning John.

2 Tony's.....

1. Brian
2. John Potato Salad + Fresca
3. John's +1
4. Joe
5. Rob--main course
6. Tony
7. Scotty
8. Tony (?) 
9. 
10.
11.
12.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I see you are on....Good Morning John.
> 
> 2 Tony's.....
> 
> ...


Just one of me will be there...hopefully.......its nice enough to ride the bike


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I see you are on....Good Morning John.
> 
> 2 Tony's.....
> 
> ...


Good morning (now evening) Brian. Two Tonys? (my mistake)... can we handle more than one? LOL


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Oh Brother, ONE IS ENOUGH.

Just ask Julian........................BWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAhaaaaaaaaa...cough, acK,...wheez,......cough..........hack,......


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Brian: Popcorn Sutton Tennessee moonshine (only available in Tn), Ole'Smoky Tennessee Blackberry Moonshine (made in Gatlinburg)
2. John Potato Salad + Fresca
3. John's +1
4. Joe
5. Rob--main course
6. Tony
7. Scotty
8. Tony (?) 
9.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll bring cheesy potatoes and dogs. My son might come to. Rookie Garage Rat.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. Brian: 'shine
2. John: Potato Salad and Fresca
3. John's +1
4. Joe: Cheesy potatoes and dogs.
5. Rob: Animal carcases
6. Tony:
7. Scotty:
8. 
9.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

1. Brian: 'shine
2. John: Potato Salad and Fresca
3. John's +1 (Mike): Garlic butter
4. Joe: Cheesy potatoes and dogs.
5. Rob: Animal carcases
6. Tony:
7. Scotty:
8.
9.

Isaac will try to make an appearance.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

F'ing RAIN !!!!
I was going to clean up the yard.

Isolated thunderstorms tommorrow but only a 30% chance of rain. 86*. Not so bad.
It may be a wet Rob-B-Q tomorrow, or..........Rob-B-Q in the Garage. 
Either way, it'll be good to see everyone.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I just had a crazy text from our "Crazy Grilla" but all is well. False alarm. 
I was worried there for a moment.......
All is good, if not just a little wet.


1. Brian: 'shine, coffee, & macaroni salad (elbows, mayo, celery).
2. John: Potato Salad and Fresca
3. John's +1 (Mike): Garlic butter
4. Joe: Cheesy potatoes and dogs.
5. Rob: Animal carcases
6. Tony:
7. Scotty:
8.
9.


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry I but I have to bail on this today, just found out my brother is in the hospital for his appendicitis. Maybe next time! Hope it doesn't rain on you up there either! 



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I just had a crazy text from our "Crazy Grilla" but all is well. False alarm.
> I was worried there for a moment.......
> All is good, if not just a little wet.
> 
> ...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Scotty,
Sorry to hear that. I hope your Bro recovers fast. I remember when I had mine out. what a drag.
Hopefully you can make the next one.
I can see you in the garage as a nOoB. YOu'd probably go home with a dozen cigars....cuban and otherwise. We tend to over do it here. Lots of cigar giving to the new guys hahaha
Next time.



Sonikku said:


> Hey guys, sorry I but I have to bail on this today, just found out my brother is in the hospital for his appendicitis. Maybe next time! Hope it doesn't rain on you up there either!


1. Brian: 'shine, coffee, & macaroni salad (elbows, mayo, celery).
2, Linda (she should be in and out all day)
3. John: Potato Salad and Fresca
4. John's +1 (Mike): Garlic butter
5. Joe: Cheesy potatoes and dogs.
6. Rob: Animal carcases
7. Tony:


----------



## Sonikku (Jul 9, 2011)

Hah, great, I was planning on bringing a bunch a well, including a few Siglo IV's that'v ebeen aging for over a year now in my long-term humi. I'll get there soon enough!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

SIG IV's (4's)
Hell, We'll come to you....



Sonikku said:


> Hah, great, I was planning on bringing a bunch a well, including a few Siglo IV's that'v ebeen aging for over a year now in my long-term humi. I'll get there soon enough!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

I just couldn't swing it this time... I'll make sure I get there next time you guys get together.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Another great time in the garage. Missed a couple guys though. Rob great cooking as usual. Brian is a awesome host. John thanks for the cigar, it was fantastic. Tony always nice seeing you. I'm glad you fell better.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Had a blast as usual. Need to learn to read a bit closer as this was a full dress BBQ and not a Grange days light., and I brought 10 McDouble burgers to Bri-Bri.......and then took them home, guess what's for lunch...UGH...It was great seeing errrbody and it was a pleaser to meet Mike. Hopefully we can get together for another gathering or 2. Decided to ride the bike and except for about 37-40 good sized rain drops....that was it


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Another full blown Garage Days Bar-B Que Herf! So many people to thank... Brian and Linda for the hospitality, and the incredible bottles of Moonshine he brought back from Tennessee. Rob for the great food, and cooking it, Joe for the beer, side, and dogs, (and for bringing his son Brandon fo his first garage Days Herf, Mike for the Garlic Hummus and chips, and Tony for the burgers, We really missed you guys that couldn't make it. it was a blast!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'm just happy I was invited....
Let the bandwidth cease........


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

and then there was....









































































































I had an AWESOME time.
Rob, thank you SO MUCH for the "GRILLIN'
and thank you all for EVERYTHING everyone brought. 
Till the next one....hopefully this season.

B 
Thank you EVERYONE for coming out and making this a GREAT 2nd ROB-B-Q. It wouldn't be the same without you guys.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

and last of all.......contemplation


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

John, That Apple pie was AWESOME, other than 2 pieces Rob took home. Brandon and I ate the whole thing.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Brian Thanks for all the awesome pictures!! I had a blast chillin with the ratz!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> John, That Apple pie was AWESOME, other than 2 pieces Rob took home. Brandon and I ate the whole thing.


Glad you guys liked the pie, and to all that came thanks for everything.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah, I'll definitely be coming to the next one.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, all yyou have to do is see pics from the one you missed,,,,,,,looking forward to seeing you next time


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Just wanted the first post up in august 2012 lol!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just ordered a couple of bottles of the Ole Smokey Moonshine... Apple Pie, and Blackberry for the shore.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

aw man, those pics look awesome! wish I coulda made it.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like you had a blast!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Bri-Bri......how is Sat looking for a get together? I am in and Eyesack...says he may be in........let us know


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

miss you guys...


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone wanna get together this sunday?


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Brian, how is Saturday looking......I have ridden my bike to work every day since Aug 23.....would love to ride it to NJ this weekend LOL


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone trying to get together for black friday at holts?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Gentlemen....
I GREATLY MISS YOU ALL

Sorry to say. The GARAGE is closed....
Without going into great detail, Linda and I are no longer together and I am in process of moving.
I feel like I have let you all down.....Crazy, huh....
My life right now is upside down.....I am pretty much Homeless, Carless and in need of storage space for tools, and Motorcycles.

I have not forgotten about any of you and hopefully we can all get together soon.
I would like that very much but as of late I have had no time for "getting away" for a few hours.

I hope to see all of you soon

B
[email protected] is the best way to reach me.
I am in Willow Grove Pa


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry to hear buddy....miss all you guys!

let's hope for a better 2013!


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Bri-Bri,

Whenever things settle down, let us know..........Have Mustang Will Travel hahahah


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Brian sorry to hear that. If there's anything I can do to help let me know. Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't make the black friday herf this year. I have to work.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Its really sad. It seems like our group is fragmenting. Looking back and seeing : Replies: 1,226
Views: 40,337, and comparing our numbers to all other threads, NOTHING COMES CLOSE!!! I for one do not want to see it end.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

I hear you John.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A few of us are going up to Famous on the 20th...I know it's a bit of a hike for you guys.

Maybe something the weekend after?


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

my garage in philly isn't quite herf ready but once spring rolls around you guys are more than welcome to hang out on my deck. Would love to hang out sometime before then though!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> my garage in philly isn't quite herf ready but once spring rolls around you guys are more than welcome to hang out on my deck. Would love to hang out sometime before then though!


 you are right Andrew we got to see if we can get something together.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I am still alive........and living in Willow Grove Pa.
My cigars however are still at "The Garage"
I need to relocate them. As well as a couple motorcycles and tools.

More to come...hopefully

I Miss all you guys
I can be reached a [email protected]


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Sigh....remember when???


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I Remember
Is there anyone left here?
Where did everyone go?
They can’t all be dead


----------



## Variable-1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good to see you guys are still around here


----------

